# BREAKING: Manchester Arena blast - Several dead after explosion at concert



## Arefin007

Greater Manchester Police have said there have been a "number of confirmed fatalities".

People attending a pop concert by Ariana Grande fled the stadium after hearing the noises, which Twitter users have described as sounding like gunshots.

Emergency services have rushed to the scene.

One Twitter user wrote: "Honestly worst night of my existence. Just kept running from Manchester Arena for my life."

Greater Manchester Police tweeted: "Police responded to reports of a serious incident at Manchester Arena. Please stay away from the area."

Thouands of concert-goers rushed out of the Manchester Arena after the loud bangs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866797897781624832
Emergency services rushed to the scene
Speaking to MEN, eyewitness Sasina Akhtar said she saw young girls screaming and wih "blood on them" after the loud bangs were heard.

She said: “She did her last song, we were in the lower tier and there was an explosion behind us at the back of the arena.

“We saw young girls with blood on them, everyone was screaming and people were running. There was lots of smoke.”

Concert goers and people near the area also took to Twitter to report that "loud bangs" and an "explosion" was heard in the aftermath.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866804660497248256
One person tweeted: "The explosion happened 30 seconds after Ariana got off stage in Manchester Arena, so terrifying."

Another Twitter user posted: "Just been at Manchester Arena and heard a massive bang, saw smoke and everyone just started running and screaming."

And one person wrote: "Just heard a huge bang from Manchester arena?! Seen loads of people screaming and running out from my balcony?!"


Matt Ledger, 19, who was at the concert with two friends, told Express.co.uk: “We were at the arena and we heard a huge bang.

“Kids were crying, mums were picking their kids up and running for the exits - there were people lying injured and being trampled on as everyone tried to get out.

“The bang made everyone shake.”








Suzy Mitchell, 26, who lives opposite the venue, said a huge bang rocked the venue.

She said: “_ just heard a huge bang from my bed, came out to the front of my apartments (we're on the top floor so have perfect view) and everyone was running away in big crowds.

"The bang was so big I heard it from my room which is at the back of the apartment blocks.

"Currently lots of emergency services going to and from. But can't see anything substantial as of yet except fleeing people and lots of cars."

Images have emerged on social media of concert-goers fleeing the scene
Some reports have suggested the loud bangs may have been caused by a blown speaker.

The noises were heard after the concert finished.

Trainlines out of Manchester Victoria station are currently blocked and emergency services are in attendance, according to Network Rail.

Social media users are reporting helicopters flying overheard as emergency services try to deal with the incident.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/807967/Manchester-Arena-terror-bomb-fears-explosion_


----------



## Oublious

fak in manchester? RIP and my sympathy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GiannKall

I fear that there will be many victims not only because of the explosion but also because of the panic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mrc

RIP innocents.... barbaric act

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GiannKall

At least 20 dead hundreds wounded


----------



## American Pakistani

OmG...not again please

Rest In Peace to the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

RIP the victims. This is a barbaric act.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

*Ariana Grande Concert Explosions: 'Number of fatalities,' Police says.




*
Pic by BBC.

Explosions at an Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, England caused a "number of confirmed fatalities and others injured," police said late Monday.

"Two loud bangs" were reported at approximately 10:45 p.m., just after the concert had finished. The cause of the blasts was not immediately confirmed.

A spokesman said Grande, who was performing at the arena as part of her "Dangerous Woman" world tour, was "okay" and added, "we are further investigating what happened."

Witnesses described panic as concertgoers rushed to get out of the arena. Video from inside the arena showed people screaming as they made their way out amid a sea of pink balloons. Some on social media initially suggested that some of the ballons had burst, making a loud noise like a bomb.

Concertgoer Sasina Akhtar told the Manchester Evening News that Grande had just finished her last song when "there was an explosion behind us at the back of the arena. We saw young girls with blood on them, everyone was screaming and people were running. There was lots of smoke."

David Richardson, who attended the show with his 13-year-old daughter, told the MEN that he heard two explosions just after the show.

"It was about 40 feet behind us near one of the exits. We just thought it was people messing about then it happened again. Another explosion sounded. Then we saw the smoke. Everyone just fled."

Majid Khan, 22, said she heard a "huge bomb-like bang that hugely panicked everyone and we were all trying to flee the arena."

"Everyone was in a huge state of panic, calling each other as some had gone to the toilet whilst this had gone off, so it was just extremely disturbing for everyone there."

Another witness, Oliver Jones, 17, told Sky News he was in the bathroom when he heard "a loud bang."

"The bang echoed around the foyer of the arena and people started to run," Jones said. "I (saw) people running and screaming towards one direction and then many were turning around to run back the other way. Security was running out as well as the fans and concert goers."

Manchester Victoria station, which is under the arena, was also evacuated, though there were no initial reports of injuries there.

Click for more from SkyNews.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-police-say-number-confirmed-fatalities.html


----------



## ashok321

Panic prevails.
People go helter skelter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866796321880948736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866796676027166721


----------



## Azadkashmir

yea my sister just got home about 30 minutes ago. she was at the concert. 
she said the blast was nearby it went off twice. she was told by people to quickly exit the building etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

RiP to the dead and hope they get the culprits



Azadkashmir said:


> yea my sister just got home about 30 minutes ago. she was at the concert.
> she said the blast was nearby it went off twice. she was told by people to quickly exit the building etc.


hope she is alright

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

RIP 
Seems like most victims are teens 
Reporting so far 23 lost lives.


----------



## Śakra

RIP


----------



## American Pakistani

What kind of devils who attack and kill innocent civilians. Fk them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

Hell hound said:


> RiP to the dead and hope they get the culprits
> 
> 
> hope she is alright



she was scared and rang me but she ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Hope that no Muslim is involved .. and RIP to the dead and Quick recovery for the injured, If that is again ISIS, drop a fcuking nuke on them

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr.Department

#pray for Manchester

@mike2000 is back 

RIP. I am sure the traitors and killers will soon identified and caught. 
We are ready for humanity. My deep condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zen master

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866800409909833730


----------



## asena_great

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

RIP, speedy recovery to the injured. It's unclear what caused the explosions but preliminary reports via observing the injured suggest pressure cooker type bombs were set off. 
.....

Some freelancer on twitter, shame on him...:



*David Leavitt*‏Verified account @David_Leavitt
MULTIPLE CONFIRMED FATALITIES at Manchester Arena. The last time I listened to Ariana Grande I almost died too.

......
......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

anyone claim responsibility yet ? ISIS fcukers take responsibilities for such Coward's act like they have done something great , despite i still pray that no Muslim is involved but whatever the reason could be for the blast, so many people lost their lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Azadkashmir said:


> yea my sister just got home about 30 minutes ago. she was at the concert.
> she said the blast was nearby it went off twice. she was told by people to quickly exit the building etc.


But Waa told by someone at concert it was a helium balloon pop, amplified by sound system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

1683 said:


> RIP. I am sure the traitors and killers will soon identified and caught.



I prefer when the culprits are identify , you hang them by the b@lls and than put a bullet in their Dirty Arseholes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

شاھین میزایل said:


> But Waa told by someone at concert it was a helium balloon pop, amplified by sound system.


RIP

people don't die because of that though. It had to be a bomb explosion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

WaLeEdK2 said:


> RIP
> 
> people don't die because of that though. It had to be a bomb explosion.


People died in stampede.


----------



## Azadkashmir

my sis said it sounded like sound system or something big fell.

listen all you gotta do is compare real bomb blast like afganistan were ones clothes are totally torn apart but these ones the clothes are intact. search crisis actors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Azadkashmir said:


> my sis said it sounded like sound system or something big fell.
> 
> listen all you gotta do is compare real bomb blast like afganistan were ones clothes are totally torn apart but these ones the clothes are intact. search crisis actors.



You need to chill out mate, whether it was bomb blast or helium balloon or sound system explosion, nobody is doing any acting here. If it indeed was a malfunction, they will report it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Azadkashmir said:


> my sis said it sounded like sound system or something big fell.
> 
> listen all you gotta do is compare real bomb blast like afganistan were ones clothes are totally torn apart but these ones the clothes are intact. search crisis actors.


Yeah that's what I been told . Also no smoke or fire visible in all those videos being posted online. Something was amplified by sound system and people panicked. 
However it is now a major incident with multiple casualties. 50 kids were taken to a nearby superstore for refuge as they lost patents in the stampede.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Department

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866803533408022529
OMG. Most victims are childs .


----------



## KAL-EL

Azadkashmir said:


> she was scared and rang me but she ok.



Very glad your sisters okay my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

شاھین میزایل said:


> Yeah that's what I been told . Also no smoke or fire visible in all those videos being posted online. Something was amplified by sound system and people panicked.
> However it is now a major incident with multiple casualties. 50 kids were taken to a nearby superstore for refuge as they lost patents in the stampede.



NBC news is saying it's being investigated as suicide bombing incident.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Falcon29 said:


> You need to chill out mate, whether it was bomb blast or helium balloon or sound system explosion, nobody is doing any acting here. If it indeed was a malfunction, they will report it that way.



shut up dont teach me you dont research these things ok donald trump is in israel he needs make things happen.


----------



## Safriz

Falcon29 said:


> NBC news is saying it's being investigated as suicide bombing incident.


Rubbish.
No smoke or fire reported. Just a loud pop.


----------



## Mr.Department

IRA ? Jeremy Corban followers, cause IRA investigation before elections ? ISIS ?
or deep organizations as revenge for Brexit ?
Pray for the injured #prayformanchester


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

شاھین میزایل said:


> Rubbish.
> No smoke or fire reported. Just a loud pop.



I hope that's not the case but I'm just reporting the latest news. There's a high chance it isn't terrorism, we have to wait and see. 


Azadkashmir said:


> shut up dont teach me you dont research these things ok donald trump is in israel he needs make things happen.



If you believe in any theories, it's nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## Azadkashmir

uk has cameras everywere like big brother and manchester is heavy camera area.
still all you see is poor short clips i am sure iphones, samsung andriods have very decent cameras to capture a scene.



Falcon29 said:


> I hope that's not the case but I'm just reporting the latest news. There's a high chance it isn't terrorism, we have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> If you believe in any theories, it's nothing to do with Trump.



theries that have been proven like operation gladio. what about uss liberty to blame egypt.


----------



## YeBeWarned

On CNN its say that UK police is still investigating it , lets not jump to conclusion and start fighting over nothing , from the looks of the footage on CNN and BBC , the people got scratches who are coming out, and Hall does not have any spot completely destroyed like it would have happened in a possible Suicide attack .. still lets wait till UK Police gives a statement


----------



## Azadkashmir




----------



## ashok321

British police has now classified this attack as terror related.







UK police to detonate second suspect device at Manchester Arena.


----------



## Turingsage

Explosion was in the foyer area when the concert had finished and people were leaving. 19 dead so far. One person near the foyer was blown through 2 sets of doors, he is alive.
reports of ball bearings in the foyer area


----------



## Safriz

ashok321 said:


> British police has now classified this attack as terror related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK police to detonate second suspect device at Manchester Arena.


Police hasn't classed it as such now, but from beginning. Witness statement suggest otherwise, but let's see.


----------



## Clutch

Azadkashmir said:


> yea my sister just got home about 30 minutes ago. she was at the concert.
> she said the blast was nearby it went off twice. she was told by people to quickly exit the building etc.




Hope she and her friends are OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

19 dead, 50 injured.

A second controlled explosion will take place in after another device was found.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866817032536326144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866817907526959105
4 years to the day when a UK soldier was butchered. (22 May 2013, Murder of Lee Rigby )

Source: AJE / Channel 4 News


----------



## Clutch

Isis needs to eliminated... hope it wasn't any Pak - Brits involved because it will have a bad fallout... given the population of Manchester it isn't too hard to say probably it was...


----------



## Turingsage

شاھین میزایل said:


> Police hasn't classed it as such now, but from beginning. Witness statement suggest otherwise, but let's see.


That is a complete and fabricated lie one expects from the religious ocean of silent supporters. I am in Manchester and the police were reluctant to class this as a terrorists attack. They referred to it as a "incident" until they confirmed from preliminary evidence and having gathered information from the walking wounded that this was a terror attack.
American sources are intimating that it was a suicide bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khanate

شاھین میزایل said:


> Police hasn't classed it as such now, but from beginning. Witness statement suggest otherwise, but let's see.




It is being treated as a terrorist incident. All rail services are suspended.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866785249799397376


----------



## Khanate

_More eyewitness reports from our north of England reporter. The Guardian is not publishing the names of children involved:_

One 16-year-old boy says he and his two friends had come from Lincoln for this evening’s show. They were sat next to the stage when they heard explosions as the performance came to an end. “*A lot of people are saying that there were two explosions, but we all heard three*,” he says.

“*It sounded like a gun shot. At first we thought it as a balloon, but then we felt the vibrations and stuff so we realised it wasn’t a balloon. Our parents heard the explosion from [their] hotel.*”

A 15-year-old girl tells the Guardian: “There were people falling over the chairs trying to get away and when we were running out we saw blood up the walls.”

Source: The Guardian


*Controlled explosion in Cathedral Gardens:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866815380857212928


----------



## Deliorman

May all innocent souls rest in peace... 

This madness should be ended. Everyone responsible for such barbaric acts should be killed with no mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

*Suicide bomber 'suspected to be behind attack'*

Two US officials tell Reuters that a suicide bomber is suspected in the Manchester explosion.

Source: Reuters


*Eyewitness:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866775833553379328


----------



## AUz

Too early to say anything....

Lets all wait for the details to emerge. We don't know what happened. Seems like casualties happened during stampede


----------



## Khanate

British Prime Minister, Theresa May, has called it 'an appalling terrorist attack'.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866826467614838785


----------



## Ryuzaki

not again...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Turingsage said:


> That is a complete and fabricated lie one expects from the religious ocean of silent supporters. I am in Manchester and the police were reluctant to class this as a terrorists attack. They referred to it as a "incident" until they confirmed from preliminary evidence and having gathered information from the walking wounded that this was a terror attack.
> American sources are intimating that it was a suicide bomber.


Oh shut up idiot. You are no police chief and right now it's many opinions flying around. What I am saying was told to me by a non Muslim white colleague of mine who's daughter was at the arena .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

RIP



شاھین میزایل said:


> People died in stampede.



If people died in a stampede, their clothes will not be ripped and bloody, it had to have a destruction force to make this kind of rips. Unless you are claiming people got crazy and rip off other people clothes, otherwise a stampede does not make sense.

Stampede injury mostly consistent with internal injury. The existence of traumatic injury suggest otherwise.

(PS. I was a Counter Intelligence Officer with the US Army, 2005-2006 I know what a real bomb blast victim looks like)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

jhungary said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> If people died in a stampede, their clothes will not be ripped and bloody, it had to have a destruction force to make this kind of rips. Unless you are claiming people got crazy and rip off other people clothes, otherwise a stampede does not make sense.
> 
> Stampede injury mostly consistent with internal injury. The existence of traumatic injury suggest otherwise.
> 
> (PS. I was a Counter Intelligence Officer with the US Army, 2005-2006 I know what a real bomb blast victim looks like)



To be fair to him, all major media outlets were reporting a stampede incident following sounds of an explosion.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

So sad.  RIP young souls. Whats the point of an attack on a crowd of teenage girls? Only helps prove their foolishness and cowardice more.


----------



## Clutch

Turingsage said:


> Surely you must know that no Pakistani or muslim can commit such an act. PDF members all know it was funded by RAW to defame the good name of muslims in a false flag operation. Anything else is all a conspiracy.



False... Mr. Moo par ram ram baghaal may chooree...

Hindutva Raw keeps their activities of blowing up children primarily in Baluchistan and Pakistan... they won't dare do this in UK

Hope the British authorities catch the terrorist and all those involved in this horrific attack.


----------



## jhungary

Falcon29 said:


> To be fair to him, all major media outlets were reporting a stampede incident following sounds of an explosion.



Not saying Stampede is not possible, but they are claiming an explosion is made up.

Stampede may contribute to some casualty, but there are DEFINITELY something traumatic like a bomb to create these type of injury








How the clothes ripped up and blood bled.






Blood Splatter suggested that blood is spray on by kinetic force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Turingsage

شاھین میزایل said:


> Oh shut up idiot. You are no police chief and right now it's many opinions flying around. What I am saying was told to me by a non Muslim white colleague of mine who's daughter was at the arena .



I am a Mancunian for 40 years an live 4 miles from from the arena. Unlike the underwater excusers of terrorists, I am quoting the Manchester Police and the BBC. The police for the first hour called this an "incident" and not a terrorist attack. As for your "non muslim gora colleague" ( he is gora so every Pakistani bows down to listen to the gospel truth) who told you, you claim, either he doesn't exist or may have partaken in the heroin that PIA supplies in Manchester

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Khanate

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866803657790160897
*Read: **Muslim Taxi Drivers Offer Free Lifts Following Manchester Explosion* (Ilm Feed)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Turingsage

Clutch said:


> False... Mr. Moo par ram ram baghaal may chooree...
> 
> Hindutva Raw keeps their activities of blowing up children primarily in Baluchistan and Pakistan... they won't dare do this in UK
> 
> Hope the British authorities catch the terrorist and all those involved in this horrific attack.



Surely what you mean is that that the fanciful lies you invent for Pakistanis would be laughed at by anyone who possesses half his sanity in the UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

jhungary said:


> Not saying Stampede is not possible, but they are claiming an explosion is made up.
> 
> Stampede may contribute to some casualty, but there are DEFINITELY something traumatic like a bomb to create these type of injury
> 
> 
> View attachment 398602
> 
> 
> How the clothes ripped up and blood bled.
> 
> View attachment 398603
> 
> 
> Blood Splatter suggested that blood is spray on by kinetic force.



I don't think he's claiming that, there were just different rumors until the past half hour. It's now clearly a terror attack, but we have to wait for details regarding an active bomber or device used. Any updates to confirm??


----------



## Nexus

Guy looks handsome and educated. Shame he still joined a terrorist organisation.


----------



## jhungary

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think he's claiming that, there were just different rumors until the past half hour. It's now clearly a terror attack, but we have to wait for details regarding an active bomber or device used. Any updates to confirm??



Well, he did, well, he said it was a pop in the balloon and trigger a stampede.....

I would really like to see how a pop of a balloon can make these type of injury 

Anyway, yes, the MET and Scotland Yard are part of this investigation now, and I assume Mi-6 is also on it, I have send a message to my friends in the MI-6 but probably he is working on this now and yet to have time to response. But from the public source, it is likely to be 3 bomber with suicide vest, 2 detonations (or 1 detonation and 1 partial) and 1 bomb vest was detonated.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz

Turingsage said:


> I am a Mancunian for 40 years an live 4 miles from from the arena. Unlike the underwater excusers of terrorists, I am quoting the Manchester Police and the BBC. The police for the first hour called this an "incident" and not a terrorist attack. As for your "non muslim gora colleague" ( he is gora so every Pakistani bows down to listen to the gospel truth) who told you, you claim, either he doesn't exist or may have partaken in the heroin that PIA supplies in Manchester


I don't care from which hole you are. You were saying I am calling it as balloon pop and stampede due to some religion and I said that was told to me by someone who's daughter was actually there and have no religious affiliation . So now go back to your weed smoking and stop quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Nexus said:


> Guy looks handsome and educated. Shame he still joined a terrorist organisation.



Looks to be from Caucus region, possibly Syrian Arab .... This is a sad situation overall, and is sad for us Muslims that our young men are throwing themselves at death and dangerous situations in various conflicts. It's a shame our and foreign governments have not done enough to resolve the conflicts in the region and making these guys feel defeated and join various hardline groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

RIP


----------



## Safriz

jhungary said:


> Well, he did, well, he said it was a pop in the balloon and trigger a stampede.....
> 
> I would really like to see how a pop of a balloon can make these type of injury
> 
> Anyway, yes, the MET and Scotland Yard are part of this investigation now, and I assume Mi-6 is also on it, I have send a message to my friends in the MI-6 but probably he is working on this now and yet to have time to response. But from the public source, it is likely to be 3 bomber with suicide vest, 2 detonations (or 1 detonation and 1 partial) and 1 bomb vest was detonated.


I am in Manchester actually talking to people who were there. You are in some other country so my opinion is more well informed than yours.
Stop trying to be the know all. Whatever it was , bomb explosion or otherwise, peoples opinions are divided.
Specially the videos posted show no smoke or fire


----------



## Khanate

Falcon29 said:


> I don't think he's claiming that, there were just different rumors until the past half hour. It's now clearly a terror attack, but we have to wait for details regarding an active bomber or device used. Any updates to confirm??




The Police held a press conference in which the following was confirmed, most of it is already public:

Chief Constable Ian Hopkins says reports were received at 10.33pm of an explosion.
He says 19 people have died, with a further 50 people injured and being treated at hospitals across Greater Manchester.
We are currently treating this as a terrorist incident until we have further information…
This is clearly a very concerning time for everyone. We are doing all that we can.
*He says police are working with other officials to investigate the circumstances of the explosion.*
He asks people to avoid the area around the arena while the investigation is ongoing.
No identities of those killed or injured have been confirmed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866841256059699200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

شاھین میزایل said:


> Specially the videos posted show no smoke or fire



The videos are from the arena where the concert took place. The explosion was in the foyer, not visible in any footage, where the entrance and merchandise sales were. This is the largest event arena in Europe.


----------



## Sher_Ali

Arefin007 said:


> Greater Manchester Police have said there have been a "number of confirmed fatalities".
> 
> People attending a pop concert by Ariana Grande fled the stadium after hearing the noises, which Twitter users have described as sounding like gunshots.
> 
> Emergency services have rushed to the scene.
> 
> One Twitter user wrote: "Honestly worst night of my existence. Just kept running from Manchester Arena for my life."
> 
> Greater Manchester Police tweeted: "Police responded to reports of a serious incident at Manchester Arena. Please stay away from the area."
> 
> Thouands of concert-goers rushed out of the Manchester Arena after the loud bangs
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866797897781624832
> Emergency services rushed to the scene
> Speaking to MEN, eyewitness Sasina Akhtar said she saw young girls screaming and wih "blood on them" after the loud bangs were heard.
> 
> She said: “She did her last song, we were in the lower tier and there was an explosion behind us at the back of the arena.
> 
> “We saw young girls with blood on them, everyone was screaming and people were running. There was lots of smoke.”
> 
> Concert goers and people near the area also took to Twitter to report that "loud bangs" and an "explosion" was heard in the aftermath.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866804660497248256
> One person tweeted: "The explosion happened 30 seconds after Ariana got off stage in Manchester Arena, so terrifying."
> 
> Another Twitter user posted: "Just been at Manchester Arena and heard a massive bang, saw smoke and everyone just started running and screaming."
> 
> And one person wrote: "Just heard a huge bang from Manchester arena?! Seen loads of people screaming and running out from my balcony?!"
> 
> 
> Matt Ledger, 19, who was at the concert with two friends, told Express.co.uk: “We were at the arena and we heard a huge bang.
> 
> “Kids were crying, mums were picking their kids up and running for the exits - there were people lying injured and being trampled on as everyone tried to get out.
> 
> “The bang made everyone shake.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy Mitchell, 26, who lives opposite the venue, said a huge bang rocked the venue.
> 
> She said: “_ just heard a huge bang from my bed, came out to the front of my apartments (we're on the top floor so have perfect view) and everyone was running away in big crowds.
> 
> "The bang was so big I heard it from my room which is at the back of the apartment blocks.
> 
> "Currently lots of emergency services going to and from. But can't see anything substantial as of yet except fleeing people and lots of cars."
> 
> Images have emerged on social media of concert-goers fleeing the scene
> Some reports have suggested the loud bangs may have been caused by a blown speaker.
> 
> The noises were heard after the concert finished.
> 
> Trainlines out of Manchester Victoria station are currently blocked and emergency services are in attendance, according to Network Rail.
> 
> Social media users are reporting helicopters flying overheard as emergency services try to deal with the incident.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/807967/Manchester-Arena-terror-bomb-fears-explosion_


Wtf man. The cowards responsible for this must be punished severely. My condolences to the victims and their families. May the deceased rest in peace.


----------



## Khanate

*Confirmed: Suicide attack (AJE News)


Update:
*
The North West ambulance service says it has taken *59 casualties* from Manchester Arena to hospitals across the city. It says it also treated “a number of walking wounded on scene”.

Source: The Guardian
*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866838670632005632*


----------



## Sher_Ali

Khanate said:


> *Confirmed: Suicide attack (AJE News)*


This is disgusting. I just pray to God that it wasn't a Pakistani involved in this BS. Kaafi badnaam ker dala hai hamaray mulak ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher_Ali

Falcon29 said:


> Looks to be from Caucus region, possibly Syrian Arab .... This is a sad situation overall, and is sad for us Muslims that our young men are throwing themselves at death and dangerous situations in various conflicts. It's a shame our and foreign governments have not done enough to resolve the conflicts in the region and making these guys feel defeated and join various hardline groups.


Our leaders are corrupt and the worst scum of the earth. This young man could have been doing something constructive with his life but he just ended up being another chess piece for the global elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

*Another eyewitness:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866830824561414145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher_Ali

jhungary said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> If people died in a stampede, their clothes will not be ripped and bloody, it had to have a destruction force to make this kind of rips. Unless you are claiming people got crazy and rip off other people clothes, otherwise a stampede does not make sense.
> 
> Stampede injury mostly consistent with internal injury. The existence of traumatic injury suggest otherwise.
> 
> (PS. I was a Counter Intelligence Officer with the US Army, 2005-2006 I know what a real bomb blast victim looks like)


Looks to be more like a bomb attack. Even confirmed as a suicide attack from latest reports.


----------



## Trisonics

People tweeting about missing children who cannot be reached is breaking my heart. I can't even imagine what the loved ones are going through. No parent deserves this! No human deserves this!

What is even more sick is knowing radical islamists celebrating and planning the killing of the next child while praising their lord.. sickening to the core.

RIP .. very sad day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khanate

*Dashcam footage apparently shows Manchester explosion (video)
*
Source: The Guardian



شاھین میزایل said:


> I am in Manchester actually talking to people who were there. You are in some other country so my opinion is more well informed than yours.
> Stop trying to be the know all. Whatever it was , bomb explosion or otherwise, peoples opinions are divided.
> Specially the videos posted show no smoke or fire




Sky news on YouTube has interviewed several eyewitness and they claimed there was smoke.

*Here's another eyewitness*:

The 17-year-old girl, who asked not to be named, said she was looking for her mum, last seen in the post-explosion chaos. She and her auntie were with two Mancunian women searching local hospitals. They know her mum’s boyfriend was injured and has been located, but the mum is missing.

They asked not to be named in case they worried family back home. But the teenager said: “*When the concert ended we heard a really big explosion, there was smoke coming out.*”

Source: The Guardian


----------



## Corona

BBC is reporting ' shrapnel like injuries ' from the local paramedics.

RIP. Hope no one else gets hurt


----------



## WhyCry

RIP to the departed souls no matter what religion or nationality they are.



Sher_Ali said:


> This is disgusting. I just pray to God that it wasn't a Pakistani involved in this BS. Kaafi badnaam ker dala hai hamaray mulak ko.


I hope no Pakistani did this otherwise Trump and Muslim ummah will have to shower pakistan collectively. Oops both sharifs are there.


----------



## Thorough Pro

RIP to the dead and speedy recovery to the injured. This menace of terrorism needs to be rooted for once and for all whether state sponsored like Indian terrorism in Pakistan or by extremist groups like ISIS and DAESH. World needs to fight this together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Hope Every One is Safe  and RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Many Pakistanis in Manchester, chances of someone blowing him are looking high. Hopefully not, finger crossed


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Targetting civilians is cowardice.
ISIS etc must only focus their operations on enemy's defence installations/personel etc.
I think the world is okay with terrorists and mercenary armies killing each other.Civilian life should be dragged out of this conflict.


----------



## Khanate

*BuzzFeed: This Is Some Of The Fake News Circulating About The Manchester Arena Blast*


----------



## Clutch

Geralt said:


> Why do muslims keep doing this ?




Global war on isis and al qaeeda since 9/11. 

It won't end till isis and their ideology is eliminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

SorryNotSorry said:


> Him and you asking me to condemn terror in Pakistan on this thread is absolute derailment of the thread. YES I CONDEMN the terror taking place in Pakistan. NOW DON'T DERAIL THE THREAD FURTHER AND MAKE THIS ABOUT YOU. PLEASE




Turn off your caps lock. And now that you've finished trolling. Please move on so I can post updates. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Khanate said:


> Turn off your caps lock. And now that you've finished trolling. Please move on so I can post updates. Thanks.


Looking forward to more updates. Thanks


----------



## Khanate

NBC News, an American news source, is also calling it a suicide attack. Al-Jazeera English called it a suicide attack an hour ago. No official conformation from UK yet.

*Multiple senior U.S. law enforcement officials briefed by British authorities told NBC News that forensic evidence at the scene — including a body found at the blast site — indicated a suicide attack. British and U.S. law enforcement officials said they believed they had tentatively identified the bomber.*​
*Source:* 19 Killed in ‘Appalling Suicide Attack’ After Ariana Grande Concert in U.K. (NBC News)


----------



## Avicenna

Geralt said:


> Why do muslims keep doing this ?



F#$K off....This is not compatible with Islam and those who commit these acts are in the wrong, whether it be ISIS,
Al Qaeda, lone wolf actors or for that matter false flaggers. 

Violence is committed by followers of ALL religions. The problem is humans. Not G-d or religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I.R.A

Sad, killing of common innocent humans is inexcusable no matter what. Targeting children is trait of the lowest of scums who shame their existence as humans no matter which religion or region they claim to belong. May the injured have speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Staff at the concert told people it was just balloons.

*Eyewitness:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866803356756561921


----------



## Khanate

*Police have focused their investigation on one man whose actions suggest he was the attacker*, according to a law enforcement official not authorized to discuss the investigation.

*The suspect was captured on a video security system*, the source said. *Police are working to confirm the identity of the man and are also seeking any of his associates.*
​*Source: Los Angles Times*
​


----------



## Fireurimagination

It was just a matter of time for this to have happened in the UK, when you close your eyes to imminent dangers this is what happens.


----------



## Khanate

*Roadblocks being setup in Manchester:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866870051323949057


----------



## The Sandman

R.I.P a very sad incident condolences to the family's of the dead.

@waz kindly clear the thread of some 12yo's who wants to score brownie points on this tragedy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

Condolences to PDF members from the UK @Blue Marlin @mike2000 is back @waz @Azadkashmir @شاھین میزایل



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866849021519966208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866872054955429890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866837413129269249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

My condolences tp the families of the deceased Pakistan stands with UK in this sad hour


----------



## Clutch

Geralt said:


> UK has a big wahhabi scene, those guys are more hardcore in their twisted beliefs than wahhabis in muslim countries.
> 
> also hundreds of returned isis and syrian rebel fighters.
> 
> wait for it, when they release the name and identity of the suicide jihadi, we'll probably find that the authorities had known him to be an extremist, they have thousands in their list who are not even being surveilled.




What amazes me is that each time something like this occurs the authorities always come out saying "we were watching him" . However, they never make the arrest before. I blame incompetence and an unwillingness to forgo the "human rights" portion... 

Arrest all those "under watch" now! & prevent future attacks from happening.



Fireurimagination said:


> It was just a matter of time for this to have happened in the UK, when you close your eyes to imminent dangers this is what happens.


It's been happening for years now...


----------



## Musafir117

In Europe recently devils are targeting clubs There should be more security checks, how a bomb went through?


----------



## Divergent

I am so heartbroken and destroyed by this news...my friends were there....hotels and strangers have opened up their doors to safeguard people. Families worried sick for their loved ones. The worst death toll and attack to hit England.....this kills 

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

Clutch said:


> What amazes me is that each time something like this occurs the authorities always come out saying "we were watching him" . However, they never make the arrest before. I blame incompetence and an unwillingness to forgo the "human rights" portion...
> 
> Arrest all those "under watch" now! & prevent future attacks from happening.
> 
> 
> It's been happening for years now...


jail time only serves to radicalize them even further, its their jails which are the biggest breeding ground for extremist wahhabi indoctrination. 

they're screwed either way.


----------



## Khanate

*CCTV, China’s state broadcaster, is reporting that Chinese president Xi Jinping has sent a message to the Queen expressing his “sincere condolences” to those killed and injured in the explosion in Manchester and to their families. 
*
“The Chinese people are firmly standing together with the British people at this difficult time,” Xi told the Queen, according to a brief announcement by the channel.​
*Bill English, the prime minister of New Zealand, said*:

People have lost their young ones in this. So our condolences go out to any families who have suffered from this … It is devastating for parents if their young ones go off to entertainment, no one expects them to lose their lives in such a cruel and unpredictable way.​
*Malcolm Turnbull, the Australian prime minister, said*:

This incident, this attack, is especially vile especially criminal, especially horrific because it appears to have been deliberately directed at teenagers. This is an attack on innocence. Surely there is no crime more reprehensible than the murder of children. This is a direct and brutal attack on young people everywhere, on freedom everywhere.​


Divergent1 said:


> I am so heartbroken and destroyed by this news...my friends were there....hotels and strangers have opened up their doors to safeguard people. Families worried sick for their loved ones. The worst death toll and attack to hit England.....this kills
> 
> RIP




Stay strong. We are all with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Musafir117 said:


> In Europe recently devils are targeting clubs There should be more security checks, how a bomb went through?


could be one of those Sharia 4 UK people


----------



## Khanate

@Zibago Katy Perry has spoken.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866788728651513857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866824457050099712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866794101835841536


----------



## Zibago

attack said:


> The time of the year when pakistanis pray that the prep is not a pakistani.
> BBC has already called it a terror attack.
> They are very selective in calling incidents terror . The mumbai killers are referred to as gunmen by bbc.
> Frankly i feel very little empathy as uk has a policy of hosting terror groups of many countries with the condition that they commit no crimes in uk.


We dont care what his nationality is only indians are obsessed over it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

Geralt said:


> Why do muslims keep doing this ?


Rip to those who dies and condolence to their relatives. 
Its a act of terror.i am as muslim condemn attack on innocent civilians. 
But if you ask like this whg muslim keep thus then i will ask why Britain Christian make Israel on Muslim land.
Why they didn't gave them land in Europe. 
Why Christian America attack on iraq because false reports of wmd and killed thousands of iraqis. 
Why Christian America attack lybia? 
Why Christian interfering in matters of every Muslim country in the world? 
I condemn attack on civilians.its not jihad. 
But if they want jihad they should attack western forces every where like in Afghanistan. 
But not attack on civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

@شاھین میزایل


jhungary said:


> Not saying Stampede is not possible, but they are claiming an explosion is made up.
> 
> Stampede may contribute to some casualty, but there are DEFINITELY something traumatic like a bomb to create these type of injury
> 
> 
> View attachment 398602
> 
> 
> How the clothes ripped up and blood bled.
> 
> View attachment 398603
> 
> 
> Blood Splatter suggested that blood is spray on by kinetic force.


 I think @jhungary post makes sense. Moreover I have had the unfortunate luck of seeing such blood splatter previously as well. Mumbai Train blasts. I was at next station. My frnds and I along with few other volunteers ran towards the mangled boggie to help the people. We didn't had the slightest idea what we had signed up for. That was gruesome. And having seen the aftermath first hand, I can say he is correct...



darksider said:


> if they want jihad they should attack western forces every where like in Afghanistan.


You are still advocating for violence and not restraint?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanate

*All election campaigning suspended*

Jeremy Corbyn has confirmed that Labour will join the Conservatives, Liberal Democrats and SNP in suspending campaigning for the 8 June general election.

In a statement this morning, the Labour leader says:

I am horrified by the horrendous events in Manchester last night. My thoughts are with family and friends of those who have died and been injured.

Today the whole country will grieve for the people who have lost their lives.

I have spoken with Andy Burnham, the mayor of Manchester, who has fully briefed me on the operational response in the city.

I would like to pay tribute to the emergency services for their bravery and professionalism in dealing with last night’s appalling events.

I have spoken with the prime minister and we have agreed that all national campaigning in the general election will be suspended until further notice.


Source: The Guardian​
Also,

*Manchester explosion: Theresa May suspends all election campaigning (The Independent)*


----------



## maximuswarrior

RIP to the deceased. Let's hope the damage is minimal. Pakistan is also a victim of terror. We understand the pain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobo6661

darksider said:


> Rip to those who dies and condolence to their relatives.
> Its a act of terror.i am as muslim condemn attack on innocent civilians.
> But if you ask like this whg muslim keep thus then i will ask why Britain Christian make Israel on Muslim land.
> Why they didn't gave them land in Europe.
> Why Christian America attack on iraq because false reports of wmd and killed thousands of iraqis.
> Why Christian America attack lybia?
> Why Christian interfering in matters of every Muslim country in the world?
> I condemn attack on civilians.its not jihad.
> But if they want jihad they should attack western forces every where like in Afghanistan.
> But not attack on civilians.



And here's go terrorist defenders yee you just cry its not muslims fault those are not muslims etc but in the end you grupe all Christinas in one pot. You one sick person.

Sick fuk... to attack children.

And like allways:
Islamic State supporters celebrated on social media on Tuesday after a blast at a concert venue in the north of England killed at least 19 people, although the militant Islamist group has not formally claimed responsibility.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...upporters-celebrate-manchester-attack-online/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Sad news ! Stay strong Manchester

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

RIP. I hope scum bags and facilitators are brought to justice. At times like these one needs a death penalty for all the scumbags who were involved in this slaughter of innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

maximuswarrior said:


> RIP to the deceased. Let's hope the damage is minimal. Pakistan is also a victim of Indian sponsored terror. We understand the pain.



Good. You should.

RIP to victims.



kṣamā said:


> You are still advocating for violence and not restraint?



Silent majority likes to keep cards close.


----------



## jhungary

Sher_Ali said:


> Looks to be more like a bomb attack. Even confirmed as a suicide attack from latest reports.



Well, that was from before official statement came out.

There were some member on the first few pages saying this is made up and casualty is due to stampede and not bombs attack (They were saying people pops the balloon and trigger a stampede) 

What I said is simply interject that the wounds these people suffer does not looks like stampede, it looks like traumatic wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Starlord said:


> I prefer when the culprits are identify , you hang them by the b@lls and than put a bullet in their Dirty Arseholes


That's inhumane. . Very creative thinking though. 



1683 said:


> #pray for Manchester
> 
> @mike2000 is back
> 
> RIP. I am sure the traitors and killers will soon identified and caught.
> We are ready for humanity. My deep condolences.


Not yet sure it's terrorist related though. We might have to wait for more information before drawing conclusions. 
RIP to the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Tokhme khar said:


> The EU has already started mass deportations of muslims, specially wahabbi/ sunni types. The issue is not that only these new immigrants doing all the terror. A significant number of terror attacks have been done by born and raised EU muslim citizens. Half of ISIS cadres are EU sunni wahabbi's, deliberately funneled by the NATO intelligence agencies to SyRaq, so they hopefully die there and never make it back home to the EU. This is a fact!


Can we please puts check on typical irani rash of sectarian BS please @waz @Jungibaaz 
Reprted for promoting sectarian agenda of world sanctioned terrorism promoting govt



zen master said:


>


@waz Reported to taking cheap shot. The hatred fills Hindu is her to score ganga brownie points during such tragedy


----------



## mike2000 is back

Clutch said:


> What amazes me is that each time something like this occurs the authorities always come out saying "we were watching him" . However, they never make the arrest before. I blame incompetence and an unwillingness to forgo the "human rights" portion...
> 
> Arrest all those "under watch" now! & prevent future attacks from happening.
> 
> 
> It's been happening for years now...


True. However, it's because we have laws against detaining someone without charge or solid evidence. That's also the drawback of being a real democracy ruled by law. In fact even when there evidence a case can still take years and cost millions for the culprit to be sentenced. Our laws are so complex so much so that we sometimes have to report sone of these islamic extremists to the U.S. For a speedy trial likewe did with hate preacher Abu qatada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

شاھین میزایل said:


> I am in Manchester actually talking to people who were there. You are in some other country so my opinion is more well informed than yours.
> Stop trying to be the know all. Whatever it was , bomb explosion or otherwise, peoples opinions are divided.
> Specially the videos posted show no smoke or fire



I don't care if you are the king of England, you were in Manchester, so what? Are you there? If you were not there when it happens, then your words are not more informed than mine. Because all we can offer is conjecture and guess, as you, as well as I, both were NOT AT THE SCENE 

I said from my own experience, these injury is *NOT SOMETHING YOU CAN GET FROM STAMPEDING*. I have been in Counter Intelligence, I have been a few bomb blast, debriefing to know what a bomb injury looks like. I am telling you what I know, like it or not, it ain't up to you.

PS. The Greater Manchester Police had already called this is terrorist attack, and it was triggered by Suicide IED. I don't understand what is your argument for??



Turingsage said:


> The videos are from the arena where the concert took place. The explosion was in the foyer, not visible in any footage, where the entrance and merchandise sales were. This is the largest event arena in Europe.



If a bomb being detonate in a crowded place, the sound would be muffled and since the people around the ground zero would absorb the shock wave, both noise and smoke may not be visible. Plus, it was a concert venue, noise level may cover the bomb blast.

But in case it detonated within a bunch of people, detonation can be without smoke, fire or noise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cocomo

This is sad, I lived in UK for 2 years. I find them the most reasonable people, they probably have the least amount of Islamophobia in all of Europe. Muslims live in peace in UK, and UK has rights over Muslims for that, people in UK deserve assistance from british muslims first of all to identify and then to nullify the influence of ideologies that preach hatred and violence against non-Muslims. Best of luck to Britain and Fi Aman Allah to British Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## maximuswarrior

Stag112 said:


> Good. You should.
> 
> RIP to victims.
> 
> 
> 
> Silent majority likes to keep cards close.



Stop quoting me.


----------



## jhungary

kṣamā said:


> @شاھین میزایل I think @jhungary post makes sense. Moreover I have had the unfortunate luck of seeing such blood splatter previously as well. Mumbai Train blasts. I was at next station. My frnds and I along with few other volunteers ran towards the mangled boggie to help the people. We didn't had the slightest idea what we had signed up for. That was gruesome. And having seen the aftermath first hand, I can say he is correct...
> 
> 
> You are still advocating for violence and not restraint?



Yeah, aftermath is not something you would forget. 

I have seen war, random violence and suicide bomber attack, what you will never forget is the way the scene lay, as is, after the attack. To a point if you close your eyes (not really recommended in a hot zone) you can just build the scene from the back of your mind by smelling and listening. That hollow is something First Responder will never ever forget.

Blood splatter and bodily fluid just make a crazy scene worse...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

cocomo said:


> This is sad, I lived in UK for 2 years. I find them the most reasonable people, they probably have the least amount of Islamophobia in all of Europe. Muslims live in peace in UK, and UK has rights over Muslims for that, people in UK deserve assistance from british muslims first of all to identify and then to nullify the influence of ideologies that preach hatred and violence against non-Muslims. Best of luck to Britain and Fi Aman Allah to British Muslims.



Most definitely. The scum need to be driven out. The locals should be more vigilant. However, there is a danger in all of this which can lead to paranoia. What you don't want to create is a society living on the edge of paranoia and constant fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

cocomo said:


> This is sad, I lived in UK for 2 years. I find them the most reasonable people, they probably have the least amount of Islamophobia in all of Europe. Muslims live in peace in UK, and UK has rights over Muslims for that, people in UK deserve assistance from british muslims first of all to identify and then to nullify the influence of ideologies that preach hatred and violence against non-Muslims. Best of luck to Britain and Fi Aman Allah to British Muslims.




This impact isn't limited to non-Muslims. The cancer of Daesh has killed more Muslims than anyone else. This is why IMAFT is a great initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

Khanate said:


> This impact isn't limited to non-Muslims. The cancer of Daesh has killed more Muslims than anyone else.



If this attack can be traced to the war in Syria which is likely I presume we are in for a big debate in the UK. Ever since the war against ISIS such attacks have increased. It should be worrisome to the nations involved in the war in Syria. This war is having a far reaching impact.


----------



## Khanate

*Key updates from the most recent police press conference:*

The death toll has risen to 22.
Among the dead are children.
A further 59 people are injured and receiving treatment in eight hospitals across Greater Manchester.
Police believe the attack was carried out by one man, and are investigating if he was part of a wider network.
The man died at the scene after detonating an explosive device – a suicide bomber.

*Eyewitnesses:*

Majid Khan, 22, said:

A huge bomb-like bang went off that hugely panicked everyone and we were all trying to flee the arena.

It was one bang and essentially everyone from the other side of the arena where the bang was heard from suddenly came running towards us as they were trying to exit.​
Source: The Guardian


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Rip to any and all innocent ppl 

Muslims or muslim looking people living in west helluva lot of racism is coming ur way :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shahbaz baig

RIP to innocent civilians.. now they will soon blame on any islamic country.but most probably the european hands are involved in it especially CIA

now the investigation should be done by U.K only without U.S involvement.. enough is enough 

may god save all from devil eyes..


----------



## MULUBJA

RIP 

Tonny blaair rightly said that India had warned Britain about the possible danger of terrorism and Its consequences because of the policy of Retain but they overlooked it.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Dude from seeing videos and reading stuff this look like a false flag. We muslims have seen decades of warfare, we do not need any more of it but warfare is proving to be profitable for the western elite which is why they would like to sustain this warfare. Immensly unfortunate.


----------



## Vergennes

I woke up and heard to the news,my deepest condoleances to the victims and hope quick recovery to the injured and of course we think about their relatives in this moment. 

Total solidarity to the people of the UK.

@mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cocomo

maximuswarrior said:


> Most definitely. The scum need to be driven out. The locals should be more vigilant. However, there is a danger in all of this which can lead to paranoia. What you don't want to create is a society living on the edge of paranoia and constant fear.





Khanate said:


> This impact isn't limited to non-Muslims. The cancer of Daesh has killed more Muslims than anyone else. This is why IMAFT is a great initiative.


IMAFT is a state led initiative, I was talking more about Islamic scholars led initiative against extreme ideologies based on voluntary participation of scholars from all sects and not imposed by the state (UK in this case). 



maximuswarrior said:


> If this attack can be traced to the war in Syria which is likely I presume we are in for a big debate in the UK. Ever since the war against ISIS such attacks have increased. It should be worrisome to the nations involved in the war in Syria. This war is having a far reaching impact.


So far it is assumed that he was a lone wolf.


> *Police: sole attacker died at scene*
> Chief constable Ian Hopkins says the attacker died in the explosion.
> 
> He says that while police believe the man was acting alone in the attack last night, investigations are ongoing to establish if he was part of a network.
> 
> He says police believe the man was “carrying an improvised explosive device, which he detonated causing this atrocity”.


https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...arena-ariana-grande-concert-explosion-england


----------



## mike2000 is back

attack said:


> Uk can detain anyone for 28 days without charges under its draconian anti terror laws.
> A foreigner can be detained indefinetly.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_Acts
> Uk tries to portray a very liberal and democratic image but it uses every trick in the book to bypass human rights of individuals when convenient.eg rendition programme.


Nope, U.K is one of the most tolerant /lawful country on earth. If you have lived here before you will know that. It's not like India where syspected Muslim extremists in Kashmir are killed indiscriminately without Trial or for protesting. 
There is no terrorist suspect in U.K whether guilty or not who is under bars indefinitely without Trial. Zero. Even the 28days detention for terror suspects is too small to gather enough evidence and is hardly ever used even so.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zibago

*Pakistan expresses solidarity with UK blast victims: FO*
May 23, 2017, 11:26 am
SHARE : 





*Web Desk*


Follow

M. Nafees Zakaria 

✔@ForeignOfficePk
We strongly condemn terrorist incident in #Manchester that caused loss of 19 precious human lives & injured scores

9:56 AM - 23 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866880389985562624


2323 Retweets


2525 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy





On official twitter handle of Foreign Office, Zakria said "Pakistan offers condolences with families of bereaved while prays for quick recovery of injured."


Follow

M. Nafees Zakaria 

✔@ForeignOfficePk
Pakistan expresses solidarity with Govt &ppl of UK & offers condolences to the bereaved families & pray for recovery of injured

9:58 AM - 23 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866881035417645056


2626 Retweets


4141 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy




Zakria further stated that Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has also condemned that attack and vowed to stand with people and government of UK in this hard time.


Follow

M. Nafees Zakaria 

✔@ForeignOfficePk
PM Nawaz Sharif has strongly condemned the explosion that occurred in #Manchester, resulting in death of 22 persons and injuring many others

11:17 AM - 23 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866900948773482496


99 Retweets


1010 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy



PM has urged for ‘concerted efforts’ for elimination of terrorism, said Zakria. 




Follow

M. Nafees Zakaria 

✔@ForeignOfficePk
PM stated that elimination of terrorism requires concerted efforts &such acts targeted towards innocent people is highly condemnable

11:19 AM - 23 May 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=866901368266788865


44 Retweets


55 likes
Twitter Ads info & Privacy



At least 22 people were killed in a* blast at a concert in the English city of Manchester* on Monday where US singer Ariana Grande had been performing and two US officials said a suicide bomber was suspected in the explosion.

British police said the incident, in which at least 59 people were injured, was being treated as a terrorist incident. Police carried out a controlled explosion on a suspect device several hours after the blast.

Police said they responded to reports of an explosion shortly after 10:35 pm (2135 GMT) at the arena, which has a capacity for 21,000 people, and where the US singer had been performing to an audience that included many children.



mike2000 is back said:


> There is no terrorist suspect in U.K whether guilty or not who is under bars indefinitely without Trial. Zero. Even the 28days detention for terror suspects is too small to gather enough evidence and is hardly ever used even so.


That i have to agree despite the fact that i disagree with your governments foreign policy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darksider

kṣamā said:


> @شاھین میزایل I think @jhungary post makes sense. Moreover I have had the unfortunate luck of seeing such blood splatter previously as well. Mumbai Train blasts. I was at next station. My frnds and I along with few other volunteers ran towards the mangled boggie to help the people. We didn't had the slightest idea what we had signed up for. That was gruesome. And having seen the aftermath first hand, I can say he is correct...
> 
> 
> You are still advocating for violence and not restraint?


what happening in kashmirs is restraint?
its war in the world but attacking innocent civilians is not jihad.islam dont endorse it.



bobo6661 said:


> And here's go terrorist defenders yee you just cry its not muslims fault those are not muslims etc but in the end you grupe all Christinas in one pot. You one sick person.
> 
> Sick fuk... to attack children.
> 
> And like allways:
> Islamic State supporters celebrated on social media on Tuesday after a blast at a concert venue in the north of England killed at least 19 people, although the militant Islamist group has not formally claimed responsibility.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...upporters-celebrate-manchester-attack-online/


you are indian?
if yes then dont qoute me just ignore.
if not then i will reply you.


----------



## attack

mike2000 is back said:


> Nope, U.K is one of the most tolerant /lawful country on earth. If you have lived here before you will know that. It's not like India where syspected Muslim extremists in Kashmir are killed indiscriminately without Trial or for protesting.
> There is no terrorist suspect in U.K whether guilty or not who is under bars indefinitely without Trial. Zero. Even the 28days detention for terror suspects is too small to gather enough evidence and is hardly ever used even so.


I can dig out your security forces actions during N ireland freedom struggle days or give u eg of the innocent brazilian shot dead by your police or the sneaky renditions carried out by your security forces after 911 , but i wont.
U have a draconian law and every few months we hear about raids carried out in london or somewhere and no one knows what happens to the detainees.


----------



## Vergennes

Wow,the investigations by the British authorities aren't even over yet that we already have the usual PDF supa dupa experts and investigators wannabe who pretend they know everything and already called it a false flag attack. Have some shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Vergennes said:


> Wow,the investigations by the British authorities aren't even over yet that we already have the usual PDF supa dupa experts and investigators wannabe who pretend they know everything and already called it a false flag attack. Have some shame.



Bro i wanted to add i could be wrong i guess i forgot Sorry


----------



## koolio

InPak said:


> A nation that takes pride in its colonial history is the most tolerant nation on Earth? Had the Brits economy not been torn during WWII, we might still be it's colony. Talk to any Brit, almost all of them unanimously brag that they gave civilisation, did so much charity to world and we were all savages before they arrived. So many of them are amazingly deluded that they think, we want them back to rule us.


Rip to the dead, unbelievable drove past men arena stadium many times. You wouldn't think such a thing can happen there.


----------



## Icarus

I've seen videos from the venue, the sound of the explosion is more of a pop than a bang. Doesn't sound like a powerful explosion. I conjecture most of the casualties may be due to a following stampede. 

May the departed rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

darksider said:


> what happening in kashmirs is restraint?
> its war in the world but attacking innocent civilians is not jihad.islam dont endorse it.
> 
> 
> you are indian?
> if yes then dont qoute me just ignore.
> if not then i will reply you.



Yes whats happening in Kashmir is restraint. Ask Uighurs to gang up and throw big stones at Chinese police and see what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobo6661

Icarus said:


> I've seen videos from the venue, the sound of the explosion is more of a pop than a bang. Doesn't sound like a powerful explosion. I conjecture most of the casualties may be due to a following stampede.








In the beginning of movie you got a blast on buildings and looking on the explosion it was not in main building more like the exit or the exit passage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stag112

AnatolianEagle said:


> Great stage
> 
> View attachment 398682
> View attachment 398681



Explain please. Its difficult for me to understand your point like this.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Vergennes said:


> I woke up and heard to the news,my deepest condoleances to the victims and hope quick recovery to the injured and of course we think about their relatives in this moment.
> 
> Total solidarity to the people of the UK.
> 
> @mike2000 is back @waz @Kaptaan @Blue Marlin @Providence


thanks bro, i woke up the news as well, i honestly thought i was a manchester in the usa i never heard of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## .

Man
What has really become of muslims is sad and terrible.
RIP to the lost and loved.


----------



## illusion8

mike2000 is back said:


> Nope, U.K is one of the most tolerant /lawful country on earth. If you have lived here before you will know that. It's not like India where syspected Muslim extremists in Kashmir are killed indiscriminately without Trial or for protesting.
> There is no terrorist suspect in U.K whether guilty or not who is under bars indefinitely without Trial. Zero. Even the 28days detention for terror suspects is too small to gather enough evidence and is hardly ever used even so.




This is not the right thread to argue about it, my sincerest condolences to the victims and their families, just that its rich commenting about british tolerance when we all know what the British empire has done in India and other British held colonies for centuries and how many millions were killed and tortured.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saho

British Muslims gonna have hard time with their life now.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Vergennes said:


> Wow,the investigations by the British authorities aren't even over yet that we already have the usual PDF supa dupa experts and investigators wannabe who pretend they know everything and already called it a false flag attack. Have some shame.


It was a false flag attack by Ariana Grande to increase her ratings. Don't believe in what media tells you. Wake up!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

AnatolianEagle said:


> *Great stage*




Whats that supposed to mean ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

third eye said:


> Whats that supposed to mean ?


Jesus!!!! Just ignore that little twat. One cunt posts something bat shit crazy and you have dozens feeding him. This forum can be a lot more productive and civilised if you ignore such posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

NoOne'sBoy said:


> Jesus!!!! Just ignore that little twat. One cunt posts something bat shit crazy and you have dozens feeding him. This forum can be a lot more productive and civilised if you ignore such posts.



Fair enough .

However whenever a twat spews this kind of silly stuff he needs to be shown where he is crossing a line. 

We can't always leave everything to the Mods , can we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

AnatolianEagle said:


> Great stage
> 
> View attachment 398682
> View attachment 398681



Surely you aren't implying that there was only one woman wearing blue jeans that day? Besides, the woman in the first picture is flanked by first responders in high-visibility jackets whereas in the second, she is flanked by individuals in civilian clothing. These pictures were no taken concurrently.
Let's not trivialize this loss of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

third eye said:


> Fair enough .
> 
> However whenever a twat spews this kind of silly stuff he needs to be shown where he is crossing a line.
> 
> We can't always leave everything to the Mods , can we ?


He's not learning anything. He would come up with more bat shit crazy theories and insults and the whole lot of bandwidth would be wasted for his pictures and posts. The best is to leave him unless you can debunk with technical details for the rest of the readers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

Icarus said:


> Surely you aren't employing there was only one woman wearing blue jeans that day? Besides, the woman in the first picture is flanked by first responders in high-visibility jackets whereas in the second, she is flanked by individuals in civilian clothing. These pictures were no taken concurrently.
> Let's not trivialize this loss of life.



Also one wearing shoes one not, also one is slimmer. On the other hand, if one has to spoon feed to this level, then obviously the target audience is beyond help anyway, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

Saho said:


> British Muslims gonna have hard time with their life now.


It is hard any way and it will only get harder...like holding burning coal...


----------



## LURKER

Saho said:


> British Muslims gonna have hard time with their life now.


Nothing is gonna change. It will be business as usual in few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Starlord said:


> Hope that no Muslim is involved .. and RIP to the dead and Quick recovery for the injured, If that is again ISIS, drop a fcuking nuke on them



Again the same habits which are wrong ones.

Indians, Arabs, Turks, Africans and citizens of other nations who are not from EU enter in legal way in which they are checked many times but the reality is this that EU has become very intolerant and are black mailing big powers including United States of America, Republic of Turkey, Republic of India . Now British authorities will talk about border check points for the citizens of EU and they will reduce immigration from within EU.


----------



## TMA

LURKER said:


> Nothing is gonna change. It will be business as usual in few days.


I hope you are right however my gut says otherwise


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
23-May, 2017 14:16 IST
*President of India strongly condemns the blast in Manchester, UK *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has strongly condemned the blast in Manchester, the United Kingdom.

In a series of tweets, the President said “Shocked to hear of Manchester blast; condolences to families of deceased & prayers for injured. India stands by Government and people of UK in this hour of distress”.
***

Vice President's Secretariat
23-May, 2017 10:33 IST
*Vice President expresses solidarity with people of UK following blast in Manchester *

The Vice President of India, Shri M. Hamid Ansari has expressed his solidarity with the people of United Kingdom following the blast in Manchester. In a message, he said that his thoughts and prayers are with the families of those affected, and the people of India stand in solidarity with the people of UK.

Following is the text of Vice President's message:

"I am shocked to learn of the loss of life and injuries to innocent civilians in an explosion at a music concert in Manchester, UK.

My thoughts and prayers are with the families of those affected by this incident. The people of India stand in solidarity with the people of UK in this difficult time.”


***

Prime Minister's Office
23-May, 2017 09:35 IST
*PM condemns attack in Manchester*

The Prime Minister, Shri Narendra Modi, has condemned the attack in Manchester, United Kingdom. 

"Pained by the attack in Manchester. We strongly condemn it. Our thoughts are with the families of the deceased and prayers with the injured.", the Prime Minister said.


***


----------



## AnatolianEagle

- I'm not trivializing. You came up with that.
- that first question. What do you mean?


Icarus said:


> Besides, the woman in the first picture is flanked by first responders in high-visibility jackets whereas in the second, she is flanked by individuals in civilian clothing. These pictures were no taken concurrently.


- So?

they haven't lost their lifes. Look they're perfectly standing without vital injuries.

What kind of bomb rips pants perfectly and aren't vital at the same time? I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Icarus

AnatolianEagle said:


> they haven't lost their lifes. Look they're perfectly standing without vital injuries.
> 
> What kind of bomb rips pants perfectly and aren't vital at the same time? I think you know what I mean.



From what I can guess, the pants are not ripped by the force of the blast, its too clean a cut for that. They were probably cut open by the paramedics to apply dressing over the knee.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mr.robot

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ‎‎
My heart goes out to people suffering in this trying time…


----------



## mike2000 is back

Saho said:


> British Muslims gonna have hard time with their life now.


If that was the case. They would have already had it after the July 2006bombings which killed over 50 and injured hundreds. So don't worry nobody is going to take it on innocent Law abiding Muslim citizens in Britain. Our people simply don't have that type of mentality and the law/government doesn't tolerate such actions anyway.



Stag112 said:


> Explain please. Its difficult for me to understand your point like this.


Don't feed trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darksider

Stag112 said:


> Yes whats happening in Kashmir is restraint. Ask Uighurs to gang up and throw big stones at Chinese police and see what happens.



Is blinding civilians restraint?
make them handicap is restraint your eyes?
haha nice joke
indians even kill them but their hands are tight with fear of international fall out.
thats why they are killing them slowly and making them handicap.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Zibago said:


> That i have to agree despite the fact that i disagree with your governments foreign policy


Huh.....You don't want us bombing ISIS in Syria and Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

Saho said:


> British Muslims gonna have hard time with their life now.



Are you serious?? 22 children were just killed and all you can think about is how this will affect muslims???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

mike2000 is back said:


> Huh.....we don't want us bombing ISIS in Syria and Iraq?


The general public in UK unlike US is extremely anti war and anti intervention plus the system guarantees a fair trial in majority of cases



mike2000 is back said:


> If that was the case. They would have already had it after the July 2006bombings which killed over 50 and injured hundreds. So don't worry nobody is going to take it on innocent Law abiding Muslim citizens in Britain. Our people simply don't have that type of mentality and the law/government doesn't tolerate such actions anyway.


My view is different to kill extremism in west the ghetto culture has to be destroyed mixed it results in different set of values for different parts of cities and helps extremist groups it has to be tackled by the govt somehow


----------



## Hindustani78

Emergency services work at Manchester Arena after the explosion at the venue during an Ariana Grande concert in Manchester. Police advised the public to avoid the area around the venue. A representative said the singer was not injured. Photo: AP






A person is wheeled away on a stretcher at Victoria Railway Station close to the Manchester Arena. Emergency vehicles were on the scene helping the injured and bomb disposal units were later seen outside the venue. Photo: Getty Images





Members of the public are escorted from the Manchester Arena to a safer place. A number of Manchester taxi services said they were offering free rides to people trapped by the incident. Photo: Getty Images




Members of the public receive treatment from emergency service staff at Victoria Railway Station close to the venue. Photo: Getty Images




Armed police stand next to an ambulance at the Manchester Arena. Greater Manchester Police say they are working with national police and intelligence agencies in what is being treated as a terrorist incident. Photo: AP




Police block roads near to the Manchester Arena, seen at the right, in central Manchester, on Tuesday. City officials said the true spirit of Manchester was surfacing in the hours after the incident. Photo: AP




Many Manchester residents responded early on Tuesday with offers of shelter and details on locations where displaced concert-goers had been taken in. Photo: AP





A police officer with a sniffer dog patrols near the Manchester Arena early on Tuesday. Police said on Tuesday morning they are still gathering information about the incident and are setting up a telephone hot line to help people locate loved ones. Photo: AP


----------



## Counterpunch

Śakra said:


> Are you serious?? 22 children were just killed and all you can think about is how this will affect muslims???


Yes we are damn serious. For every single of the 22 kids, they will in turn kill 1000s of kids in other muslim countries who had nothing to do with this inhumane and barbaric crime

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

NoOne'sBoy said:


> He's not learning anything. He would come up with more bat shit crazy theories and insults and the whole lot of bandwidth would be wasted for his pictures and posts. The best is to leave him unless you can debunk with technical details for the rest of the readers.



No problem, the Mods I am sure will do what they always do.


----------



## NakedLunch

Counterpunch said:


> Yes we are damn serious. For every single of the 22 kids, they will in turn kill 1000s of kids in other muslim countries who had nothing to do with this inhumane and barbaric crime




Hundreds of thousands of Muslim children have been murdered and maimed already. These Indians will never cry a drop for them but come to tragedies like this to score very cheap points. It's their aukat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Counterpunch said:


> Yes we are damn serious. For every single of the 22 kids, they will in turn kill 1000s of kids in other muslim countries who had nothing to do with this inhumane and barbaric crime


What do you mean? Britain will kill thousands of Muslim kids in other Muslim countries because of this attack?
What kind of logic is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NakedLunch

maximuswarrior said:


> RIP to the deceased. Let's hope the damage is minimal. Pakistan is also a victim of Indian sponsored terror. We understand the pain.



Pakistan has been the victim of terrorism emanating from many countries. Many of whom are standing 'shoulder to shoulder' against terrorism (except when they do it). Britain still harbours that mass murdering terrorist Altaf Hussain.


Condolences to everyone who is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stag112

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean? Britain will kill thousands of Muslim kids in other Muslim countries because of this attack?
> What kind of logic is that?



Hope not the sound of silent majority speaking!


----------



## Counterpunch

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean? Britain will kill thousands if Muslim kids in other Muslim countries because of this attack?
> What kind of logic is that?


Tony Blair had no shame in killing and maiming 1000s of children in Iraq over wrong pretext of WMDs. Britain remains occupation force in Afghanistan for over a decade. The countries which did not even border with Britain or which did not ever threaten Britain directly

So, let's face it. Britain has her hands bloodied with blood of countless innocent Muslim children and women

I have made my point. I will stop here. I mourn the dead. This is no humanity let alone Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Stag112 said:


> Hope not the sound of silent majority speaking!


Seems Everytime there's a terrorist attack in a western country SOME Muslim members on here start trying to explain/justify why these islamic terrorists carried out such an attack. You will hear things like: it's probably because of U S/U.K foreign policy if bombing Syria/Iraq(never mind that our strikes are solely against ISIS), some of them will say it's because of Muslim oppression by western powers(never mind that their own home countries are abusing and oppressing them farrr more than anything the West can ever do.lol) etc etc. It has become a common theme nowadays.

I just wonder, how come these people don't say the same thing when these same islamic radicals/terrorists strike their own home countries?. When this happens they either remain silent or say: we have to crackdown hard on these extremists/terrorists and kill them all along with their sympathizers. The irony of it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Stag112

mike2000 is back said:


> Seems Everytime there's a terrorist attack in a western country SOME Muslim members on here start trying to explain/justify why these islamic terrorists carried out such an attack. You will hear things like: it's probably because of U S/U.K foreign policy if bombing Syria/Iraq(never mind that our strikes are solely against ISIS), sone say it's because of Muslim oppression by western powers(never mind that their own home countries are abusing and oppressing them farrr more than anything the West can ever do.lol) etc etc. It has become a common theme nowadays.
> 
> I just wonder, how come these people don't say the same thing when these same islamic radicals/terrorists strike their own home countries?. When this happens they either remain silent or say: we have to crackdown hard on these extremists/terrorists and kill them all along with their sympathizers. The irony of it all.



Absolutely. They actually use aerial bombardment, heavy artillery etc against terrorists, always with no civilian damage, officially carry out reprisal attacks against villages etc.


----------



## Skywalker

Whatever happened in Manchester last night, terrorist attack or not, 22 innocent humans have lost their lives, I am extremely sad and devastated. As a Muslim living in Manchester I know what it would like in next few days but I always admire the British people for their tolerance.

I hope who ever the culprit is will be brought to justice, I know as a Pakistan how devastated and angry I was when they killed over 100 kids in APS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

RIP.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Counterpunch said:


> Tony Blair had no shame in killing and maiming 1000s of children in Iraq over wrong pretext of WMDs. Britain remains occupation force in Afghanistan for over a decade. The countries which did not even border with Britain or which did not ever threaten Britain directly
> 
> So, let's face it. Britain has her hands bloodied with blood of countless innocent Muslim children and women
> 
> I have made my point. I will stop here. I mourn the dead. This is no humanity let alone Islam.


Huh.....so according to you this terrorists carried out this attack because of U.S/British invasion of Iraq in 2003?  
Now that would be surprising. 
Moreover, the war to topple Saddam was fought against Iraqi troops not civilians. When have you seen British troops deliberately targeting civilians? The vast majority of Iraqi civilian casualties was due to the sectarian Sunni-Shia conflict after Saddam was toppled. It had little to do with British or American troops who were trying to stabilize the country after Saddans fall. 

Islamic terrorists or brainwashed radicals don't need much justification to carry out their heinous indiscriminate attacks against solely civilian targets .
Can you explain or justify to me why they gave been Islamic terrorists attacks in China, Russia, Pakistan, KSA, Indonesia, Bangladesh,Thailand, Philippines etc etc. Is it also because these countries invaded Muslim countries? Lol Terrorist don't discriminate unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Humanity dies again, so sad, the terorists are evil and have no remorse about killing innocents. RIP, if confirmed it's daesh it needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

mike2000 is back said:


> Seems Everytime there's a terrorist attack in a western country SOME Muslim members on here start trying to explain/justify why these islamic terrorists carried out such an attack. You will hear things like: it's probably because of U S/U.K foreign policy if bombing Syria/Iraq(never mind that our strikes are solely against ISIS), sone say it's because of Muslim oppression by western powers(never mind that their own home countries are abusing and oppressing them farrr more than anything the West can ever do.lol) etc etc. It has become a common theme nowadays.
> 
> I just wonder, how come these people don't say the same thing when these same islamic radicals/terrorists strike their own home countries?. When this happens they either remain silent or say: we have to crackdown hard on these extremists/terrorists and kill them all along with their sympathizers. The irony of it all.



That's the thing, terrorist attacks against innocent civilians can NEVER be justified. No matter what.

It's like saying that Chinese should start strapping on bombs and blowing themselves up in Japan to avenge the millions that died during WW2.

The problem is, that the innocent civilians who will die as a result, had nothing to do with what happened in WW2? Just like the innocent civilians that died in Manchester had absolutely nothing to do with whatever is happening in the Middle East right now.

Today's terrorists only seem to want to attack innocent civilians. It's the most sick and disgusting type of behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

*Helpers attend to injured people inside the Manchester Arena, Manchester, Britain, after a blast Monday, May 22, 2017. An apparent suicide bomber attacked an Ariana Grande concert as it ended Monday night, killing over a dozen of people among a panicked crowd of young concertgoers. (AP)


































*


----------



## Azadkashmir

you know if you dont want war and protest then they will plan a bomb blast or crisis actors then you get war then you also take away people rights. muslim are scapegoat for the nwo agenda. i blame muslim leaders in muslim world for been such a b it ches who can only put down thier own but never mention what is open secret rothschild nwo false flags. We need strong media to expose these deceptions. 

gaddafis policies and his death give it away.

now donald trump is going spit hate everywere. 

this happened in austria hungary were arch duke was assisnated by so call serbian now we know this wars served zionist interest.


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

islamic radicals are sick in the head. They don't need any justification for whatever they are doing. It's only a question of their capability. The fact that minorities in Iraq and Syria haven't harmed them didn't matter to them when terrorists invaded their areas and started killing, raping and pillaging. At the time if 9/11, none of their current justification existed yet it happened. As long as they have the capability within their range they would commit acts of violence. The only solution is to deny them their operational space.


----------



## fitpOsitive

@zen master 
Whats the relevance of this video in this thread?


----------



## mike2000 is back

InPak said:


> Not for country. For Islam. In broader context, not even for Islam. They were supported, used and betrayed for self gains


Wait you mean those terrorists who carried out attacks in the countries I mentioned above were simply doing it for Islam and were supported used and betrayed for self gains?


----------



## Vergennes

And now some people are trying to justify an attack against children who just went to see their favourite celebrity and who didn't ask anything from anybody. DISGUSTING.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## attack

How about piping down on all the jihad and infidel propaganda in mosques and using mosques only for religious purposes?
Now i know ppl are going to tell me islam is a way of life. How about rethinking the way of life for the 21st century ?
Whats with always using violence to solve your problems and taking responsibility for your actions by not allowing others to use you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Deeply disturbed on this incident. I am with the people who are effected by this terrorism. 
But please don't take me wrong, this happens when you try to open your mouth against the real terrorists(The Israelis). Terrorism will increase in Europe and USA with the increase in efforts for a free Palestinian country.


----------



## TMA

Beny Karachun said:


> You're the only terrorists , "Palestine" didn't ,doesn't and wont exist, EVER
> The only thing that ever started terrorism was Islam so don't push it towards us.


How will you be when the Son of Mary, the Messiah (peace be upon them both) returns? To see your face will be priceless!!!


----------



## NakedLunch

RIP to the victims of the dastardly act of murder. God damn terrorists. God Damn them everywhere , anywhere in the world and god damn the governments (both Muslim and Western or otherwise) who have supported horrendous acts of mass murder, much much larger than this one. 

Anyway, the British public is very tolerant and even though they are in pain at the moment they will get past this just like they got past 7/7 and all the other attacks. Just like they got through the terrorism of the IRA. Most British people understand that when it comes to terrorism, their Establishment are experts and a lot of what they see is not as it seems. The British public is very aware of their own government's complicity in mass murder all over the world, this is public displays of racism in the UK are not as common as people make them out to be. The British public know that the common person is not the enemy. The enemy is elsewhere and everyone knows who they are. That is why Muslim women are still walking down the street in Hijab without any fear of reprisal.God bless the people of Britain, and likewise the people all over the world.


----------



## darksider

Indian vultures are flying here for point scoring on dead bodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's the thing, terrorist attacks against innocent civilians can NEVER be justified. No matter what.
> 
> It's like saying that Chinese should start strapping on bombs and blowing themselves up in Japan to avenge the millions that died during WW2.
> 
> The problem is, that the innocent civilians who will die as a result, had nothing to do with what happened in WW2? Just like the innocent civilians that died in Manchester had absolutely nothing to do with whatever is happening in the Middle East right now.
> 
> Today's terrorists only seem to want to attack innocent civilians. It's the most sick and disgusting type of behaviour.


Question one should ask is what is the purpose and more importantly who benefits?


----------



## KAL-EL

@waz

Between the disgusting justifications for this event and the off topic nonsense, thread looks like it's starting to slowly slip out of control.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NakedLunch

Beny Karachun said:


> You're the only terrorists , "Palestine" didn't ,doesn't and wont exist, EVER
> The only thing that ever started terrorism was Islam so don't push it towards us.




The Stern Gang and Irgun Gang (who produced many of Israel's leaders) were terrorist. It wasnt Muslims who bombed the King David Hotel and murdered the very British soldiers who were trying to protect Jews. Anyway, I dont know why I am telling you this because you are neither Jewish nor Israeli. But,hey, let's play that game for as long as palatable.


----------



## Beny Karachun

NakedLunch said:


> The Stern Gang and Irgun Gang (who produced many of Israel's leaders) were terrorist. It wasnt Muslims who bomber the King David Hotel and murdered the very British soldiers who were trying to protect Jews. Anyway, I dont know why I am telling you this because you are neither Jewish nor Israeli. But,hey, let's play that game for as long as palatable.


The Irgun warned the British of the bomb, they didn't listen to us.
The British weren't protecting us, they favored the Arabs, didn't let us build cities, didn't let us go out after the evening. The Jews didn't do tens of thousands of terror attacks IN THE LAST 10 YEARS like the Muslims did


----------



## NakedLunch

Beny Karachun said:


> The Irgun warned the British of the bomb, they didn't listen to us.
> The British weren't protecting us, they favored the Arabs, didn't let us build cities, didn't let us go out after the evening. The Jews didn't do tens of thousands of terror attacks IN THE LAST 10 YEARS like the Muslims did




So now you are blaming the British for the King David hotel attack? LOL! What about the dead British soldiers who you booby trapped to kill more British soldiers? Did you warn them about that too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TMA said:


> Question one should ask is what is the purpose and more importantly who benefits?



I guess ISIS benefits because they quickly jumped to claim it was their attack. The reason they carry out these attacks is to attract more recruits to join the cause, as sickening as it is, it seems to work for them. And like everyone else, they will do what works for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mike2000 is back

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's the thing, terrorist attacks against innocent civilians can NEVER be justified. No matter what.
> 
> It's like saying that Chinese should start strapping on bombs and blowing themselves up in Japan to avenge the millions that died during WW2.
> 
> The problem is, that the innocent civilians who will die as a result, had nothing to do with what happened in WW2? Just like the innocent civilians that died in Manchester had absolutely nothing to do with whatever is happening in the Middle East right now.
> 
> Today's terrorists only seem to want to attack innocent civilians. It's the most sick and disgusting type of behaviour.


Well, islamic radicals and terrorists don't see it that way. Left for them alone , you Chinese should have been committing suicide bombings in Japan(and even in U.S) to this day. lol If they were in Vietnam shoes as well, they will be committing suicide bombings in the U.S as payback for the war. @Viet 

In fact, they don't even need excuses. They have been carrying out attacks against many non western countries from Africa(Egypt, Libya,Tunisia, Nigeria), to Asia(Indonesia,Phillipines,China etc) to Central Asia, to South Asia to the middle East(their heartland) etc etc. No continent has been spared(except Latin America for obvious reasons, they don't have much followers to brainwash there given they are less naïve troubled Muslim youths to brainwash). So they don't need excuses or justifications to carry out their crimes(even though it's true having one usually helps them recruit more cannon fodder), they just need a favourable environment in which to thrive, spread their ideology and brainwashed naïve Muslim youths.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1103596/world
MANCHESTER, England: Daesh has claimed responsibility for Monday's deadly suicide bombing attack at the Manchester Arena in the UK, in which at least 22 people were killed.

The attack, which targeted a concert by US singer Ariana Grande, involved an explosive device planted at the concert, according to a statement by the terror group posted on Telegram.


----------



## NakedLunch

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, islamic radicals and terrorists don't see it that way. Left for them alone , you Chinese should have been committing suicide bombings in Japan(and even in U.S) to this day. lol If they were in Vietnam shoes as well, they will be committing suicide bombings in the U.S as payback for the war. @Viet
> 
> In fact, they don't even need excuses. They have been carrying out attacks against many non western countries from Africa(Egypt, Libya,Tunisia, Nigeria), to Asia(Indonesia,Phillipines,China etc) to Central Asia, to South Asia to the middle East(their heartland) etc etc. No continent has been spared(except Latin America for obvious reasons, they don't have much followers to brainwash there given they are less Muslim youths to brainwash). Do they don't need excuses or justifications to carry out their crimes. They just need a favourable environment in which to thrive,spread their ideology and brainwashed naïve Muslim youths .



LOL! You try so hard! LOL!


----------



## Khanate

*First of 22 Manchester victims identified*







She was a girl named *Georgina Callander* and was only *16 years old*. The superfan had met Ariana Grande at a meet and greet before the event.

A close friend told a local newspaper that the girl died in hospital with her mother by her bedside.

A lot of well wishers have taken to Twitter to pay their respect to the victim:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866909946071437312
May this innocent girl find eternal peace.

*Source: Mirror*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Khanate said:


> *First of 22 Manchester victims identified*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a girl named *Georgina Callander* and was only *16 years old*. The superfan had met Ariana Grande at a meet and greet before the event.
> 
> A close friend told a local newspaper that the girl died in hospital with her mother by her bedside.
> 
> A lot of well wishers have taken to Twitter to pay their respect to the victim:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866909946071437312
> The terror attack has left 22 people dead and more than 60 people injured. Ariana Grande has cancelled the rest of her world tour out of respect for the victims.
> 
> May this innocent girl find eternal peace.
> 
> *Source: Mirror*



Only 16 years old  I literally became physically ill after reading that.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khanate

*Police raid flat and arrest 23-year-old man over Manchester arena bombing*

Greater Manchester police say a 23 year old man has been arrested in connection to the attack that killed 22 people.

The Islamic State terror group has claimed one of its members carried out the suicide bombing at a concert in the English city of Manchester.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866970384033251328


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

mike2000 is back said:


> No continent has been spared(except Latin America for obvious reasons, they don't have much followers to brainwash there given they are less Muslim youths to brainwash). Do they don't need excuses or justifications to carry out their crimes. They just need a favourable environment in which to thrive,spread their ideology and brainwashed naïve Muslim youths .


Check AMIA bombing in Argentina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

KAL-EL said:


> Only 16 years old  I literally became physically ill after reading that.



Do you become physically sick when you hear of Muslim children dying? Serious question. Yes or no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

*8-year-old Saffie Rose Roussos second victim to be named*

A “beautiful little girl” has been named a victim of the suspected suicide attack after the Ariana Grande concert in Manchester that has left at least 22 dead and 59 people injured.






Eight-year-old Saffie Rose Roussos, was at the concert with her mother Lisa Roussos and Saffie’s sister, Ashlee Bromwich who were later found injured in separate hospitals.

Chris Upton, Headteacher at Tarleton Community Primary School, where the 8-year-old was a pupil said:

Saffie was simply a beautiful little girl in every aspect of the word. She was loved by everyone and her warmth and kindness will be remembered fondly. Saffie was quiet and unassuming with a creative flair.

The news of her death had come as a “tremendous shock”, he added. “The thought that anyone could go out to a concert and not come home is heartbreaking.”

The tight-knit school would be helping staff and pupils to cope with the shocking news, he said.









KAL-EL said:


> Only 16 years old  I literally became physically ill after reading that.



It doesn't get easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

NakedLunch said:


> Do you become physically sick when you hear of Muslim children dying? Serious question. Yes or no.



I get sick when i read people like you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanate

*Isis claim responsibility*

More on Islamic State’s claim of responsibility for the attack. “A soldier of the Caliphate managed to place explosive devises in the midst of gatherings of the Crusaders in the British City of Manchester,” its news service said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866988753432268800


----------



## assassin123

Attack against children!! How can they do this.
Rip.


----------



## NakedLunch

bobo6661 said:


> I get sick when i read people like you ...



I'm glad I make you sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

NakedLunch said:


> Do you become physically sick when you hear of Muslim children dying? Serious question. Yes or no.



I become physically sick when any innocent children are murdered regardless of nationality or religion.

Does that meet with your satisfaction?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## assassin123

NakedLunch said:


> Do you become physically sick when you hear of Muslim children dying? Serious question. Yes or no.


What ?? .
Why are you telling shyt like this.
What kind of a question is that?
Don't bring in religion into this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

KAL-EL said:


> I become physically sick when any innocent children are murdered.
> 
> You find something wrong with what I said or is it not satisfying enough?



Dont get so defensive. This is the first time I have read you being physically sick at the death of a child when so many many thousands have died in just the last few weeks or months. Selective are you?



assassin123 said:


> What ?? .
> Why are you telling shyt like this.
> What kind of a question is that?
> Don't bring in religion into this.



That was a poor attempt. Try something more intelligent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

NakedLunch said:


> Dont get so defensive. This is the first time I have read you being physically sick at the death of a child when so many many thousands have died in just the last few weeks or months. Selective are you?


I have never seen you expressing sympathy for starving kids in Venezuela, victims of drug cartels in Mexico, disaster stricken people in Africa, selective are you? People care more about what happened in their immediate vicinity including you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## assassin123

NakedLunch said:


> Dont get so defensive. This is the first time I have read you being physically sick at the death of a child when so many many thousands have died in just the last few weeks or months. Selective are you?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a poor attempt. Try something more intelligent.


You are really sick with this type of attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Islamic State claims responsibility for Manchester bombing:*


----------



## NakedLunch

assassin123 said:


> You are really sick with this type of attitude.




LOL! You are not literate enough to take me on. Try again.


----------



## vostok

RIP


----------



## KAL-EL

NakedLunch said:


> Dont get so defensive. This is the first time I have read you being physically sick at the death of a child when so many many thousands have died in just the last few weeks or months. Selective are you?.



I wasn't aware that you monitored my every movement to be able to discern how physically ill I did or did not get in any given situation at any time.

But I blame myself for responding to what you are obviously trying to instigate here so shame on me for taking the bait.

Won't happen again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## assassin123

NakedLunch said:


> LOL! You are not literate enough to take me on. Try again.


Whatever.


----------



## mike2000 is back

NakedLunch said:


> LOL! You try so hard! LOL!


Not harder than these terrorists and their sympathizers(passive and active ones alike).


----------



## NakedLunch

mike2000 is back said:


> Not harder than these terrorists and their sympathizers(passive and active ones alike).




You know what Mike? Why do you feel the need to pretend you are something or someone that you are not?


----------



## NakedLunch

assassin123 said:


> Whatever.



Thats the most intelligent thing you have said so far. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

23 year old man arrested in connection with Manchester bombing


----------



## KAL-EL

mike2000 is back said:


> Not harder than these terrorists and their sympathizers(passive and active ones alike).



All my condolences go out to the UK my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*The Queen condemns the Manchester attack as an ‘act of barbarity’*





WILL MARTIN POLITICS 1 HOUR AGO


----------



## Rafi

This thread is the why I stay away from social media and the internet at times like this. All the trolls and morons come out to play.

One atrocity does not justify another, murder of innocents is plain wrong.

As a Shia Muslim have had people close to me, even children does that somehow justify me doing something to Sunni kids, of course not.

RIP to the poor victims.
Death to the killers, in this life,
And the next.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Disgusting. Asolutely f-king disgusting, honestly. I don't know if people know this but my dad is very ill. His kidneys have failed entirely and at his age (82) transplant is not a option. I went about 10:30 am in the morning to see him being taken for his thrice weekly dialysis treatment. *Two men* working from NHS were physically articulated him whilst he was sat in his wheelchair (my dad is a big man) outside to a waiting NHS van specially adapted to carry disabled people.

There was in addition a contract team of 5 men working outside - again working for NHS to build a ramp outside so that by next week the wheelchair can be pushed up a concrete laid ramp with appropriate gradient. I won't even go into the staff in the local NHS hospital that carry out the dialysis. Now please think about this. I am not kidding about this - I will post the pictures of the ramp beig built. All this is free and being paid for by the British state.

Now tell me* why* these f-ck fests would go out and blow children up? They had better not be some harami second or third generation migrant from Pakistan who think they were *spawned *by some Arab or Palestianian or Syrian. And feel the need to do this.

If indeed they are Syrian, Palestinian, Iraqi or even Afghan then maybe, just maybe on the limits of insanity this might carry some logic. But what if they are of Pakistani *origin*?

_*NHS - National Health Service._

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Saho

mike2000 is back said:


> What do you mean? Britain will kill thousands of Muslim kids in other Muslim countries because of this attack?
> What kind of logic is that?


No, it's not about that. It's about the backlash and how Muslims are going to be treated in the West because of this and the past incident in the last 3 years.

Western by nature love generalization, they lump Muslim as one and will automatically think all Muslims are responsible for this. That is the problem.


----------



## Sliver

Kaptaan said:


> hey had better not be some harami second or third generation migrant from Pakistan


 I have an honest question to you.. lets say it was a Pakistani or maybe a Muslim who was disillusioned.. what is the best course of action to reduce the trust deficit that is caused between communities because of such acts? In Boston - one of the more liberal cities in US - the fight against right wing or conservatives gets a little weak everytime acts like these happen.. how do you suggest to get around it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Absolutely disgusting.

Hoping it is not a british citizen that did it.


----------



## Musafir117

@Eagle clean the thread by filthy Indian( I'm taking about filthy one not all ) showing crocodile tears and bashing Islam.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Sliver said:


> I have an honest question to you.. lets say it was a Pakistani or maybe a Muslim who was disillusioned.. what is the best course of action to reduce the trust deficit that is caused between communities because of such acts? In Boston - one of the more liberal cities in US - the fight against right wing or conservatives gets a little weak everytime acts like these happen.. how do you suggest to get around it?


That question deserves a well thought out response. I will post a reply when I get time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Condolences from Pakistan to the families effected in UK , very sad images.
And hopefully UK/British authorities will properly investigate the matter.

The bombing against children reminded us of similar Chaos by RAW sponsored Terrorist from Afghanistan attack in University/School children attack in Pakistan. The wounds from that Indian sponsored Terrors have not fully healed.

Weather it is Terrorism by RAW in Pakistanis schools by Proxy, or MOSAD in Palestinian regions or ISIS in UK or else where , it is the same idealogy unfortunately target the weak and innocent. Similarly the Human Rights violation in Kashmir or killing as well same story , students or teens by India. Or Khalistan deaths same idealogy

Plus most Muslims are already used to seeing Palestinians being killed on daily basis by Israeli forces.

Just speechless. Pathetic


We are on verge of a world where hopistal bombing = Ok game
We are verge of world where targeting children = Ok game
We are on verge of world where killing for political gain = Ok game

But this has been going on for good 30-40 years now. We as humans are just being desentisized from the death spiral


As long as it does not happens in our Neighbourhood we are cool , and fine and accepting to the death spiral

If I was in UK and taking my kids to concert or circus or music show , it could have happened to me any other muslim or any christian or any british or any Pakistani

Sadly and ... that is the new reality when there is a Global Chess game being played


Is there any emotion today ? ! ... nah .. just .... crappy feeling ...seems like SHIT is happening every where ... Syria / Turkey /Pakistan / France / UK / Canada / US 

....JUST SHIT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyelessInGaza

NakedLunch said:


> LOL! You are not literate enough to take me on. Try again.



It doesn't do to question other people's literacy as a benchmark for debate, because for one, the internet is a big place where forum monikers such as NakedLunch are easily understood and assimilated, plus your behaviour is something Burroughs would never have condoned.



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Condolences from Pakistan to the families effected in UK , very sad images.
> And hopefully UK/British authorities will properly investigate the matter.
> 
> The bombing against children reminded us of similar Chaos by RAW sponsored Terrorist from Afghanistan attack in University/School children attack in Pakistan. The wounds from that Indian sponsored Terrors have not fully healed.
> 
> Weather it is Terrorism by RAW in Pakistanis schools by Proxy, or MOSAD in Palestinian regions or ISIS in UK or else where ,.....



Tell me something, do you guys have a common playbook? 

In case of terrorist attack in the west (a) Blame Mossad/ RAW/ Alleged policies followed by the west (b) Set the ground for your own complaints (c) Try and dissipate blame.

Seriously, do you think anyone is fooled by this? How about squaring up and getting your civil society to discuss positive change?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

EyelessInGaza said:


> *It doesn't do to question other people's literacy as a benchmark for debate, *because for one, the internet is a big place where forum monikers such as NakedLunch are easily understood and assimilated, plus your behaviour is something Burroughs would never have condoned.



In that case go and have a debate with a pigeon. 

the rest of your post is an attempt at emotional triggering. It doesnt work on me.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Seems like can't even talk about universal death occuring world wide with out the "YOU GUYS" and "US guys" debate ...@*EyelessInGaza*

 We do live in a heartless world

Please enlighten us with the *"US GUYS"* who are the *US guys* who are morally superior or *YOU GUYS *

I believe I was quite clear , death in UK/Turkey /Syria / Palestine / Pakistan / France/ US / Canada/Kashmir/ Khalistan , is a Universal pain and decay of social system in order to protect a few privledged

I see death and I will call it as I see it .... not sugar coat it

I may not know any children effected globally may it be Syria or Iraq or UK or Pakistan or Turkey or else where but as a Human I consider all these lives valueable in their own way and unless this consense develops in world , there won't be progress

I do value the lives of UK kids lost same as Pakistani kids or Turkish kids or any other place even Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

RIP


----------



## EyelessInGaza

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Seems like can't even talk about universal death occuring world wide with out the "YOU GUYS" and "US guys" debate ...@*EyelessInGaza*
> 
> We do live in a heartless world
> ........



I am looking at my post again and realize I need to apologize unreservedly to you and whoever else is interested for the 'You guys'. It was not fair. In Hindi- Main aapse maafi maangta hoon. 

But my core thesis needs to be answered by someone, maybe you, maybe someone else- why is it that when there are terrorists events in the West, some folks try and bring in a fake equivalence.


----------



## NakedLunch

EyelessInGaza said:


> I am looking at my post again and realize I need to apologize unreservedly to you and whoever else is interested for the 'You guys'. It was not fair. In Hindi- Main aapse maafi maangta hoon.
> 
> But my core thesis needs to be answered by someone, maybe you, maybe someone else- why is it that when there are terrorists events in the West, some folks try and bring in a fake equivalence.




More emotional blackmail? LOL! This isnt a Bollywood movie. Be a man.


----------



## EyelessInGaza

NakedLunch said:


> In that case go and have a debate with a pigeon.
> 
> the rest of your post is an attempt at emotional triggering. It doesnt work on me.



Good answer... 

But I fear the value of our interaction here is limited. I find you racist, you can insult me accordingly.



> Be a man.



Ok.








> You need to grow up.



Biggest compliment I ever had. Given that I'm, erm, above 45.


----------



## NakedLunch

EyelessInGaza said:


> Good answer...
> 
> But I fear the value of our interaction here is limited. I find you racist, you can insult me accordingly.



What you just typed there is more of what you have typed already. All emotion based. You need to grow up.


----------



## YeBeWarned

mike2000 is back said:


> That's inhumane. . Very creative thinking though.



Anyone who kill innocent civilians and shamelessly take responsibility for it, they don't deserve to be treated like Humans .. After killing them, throw their bodies in to the sea ..


----------



## F-22Raptor

My thoughts an prayers go out to all the victims. 

So now the rats are targeting little girls? An incredibly sad day for humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

EyelessInGaza said:


> Good answer...
> 
> But I fear the value of our interaction here is limited. I find you racist, you can insult me accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest compliment I ever had. Given that I'm, erm, above 45.



Why are you posting the video of a third rate comedian here? Have you completely lost perspective?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Starlord said:


> Anyone who kill innocent civilians and shamelessly take responsibility for it, they don't deserve to be treated like Humans .. After killing them, throw their bodies in to the sea ..


I disagree. If we treat them(yes they are still human) like that then we are no better than them to be honest. They should have a fair trial and if found guilty given an appropriate sentence. If we act the way you said, then they would have achieved their objectives. We can't and won't change our way of life because of these criminals/terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Starlord said:


> Anyone who kill innocent civilians and shamelessly take responsibility for it, they don't deserve to be treated like Humans .. After killing them, throw their bodies in to the sea ..



What? Are you even sure about what you want to say? Or is it that you cant actually say what you want to say?



mike2000 is back said:


> I disagree. If we treat them(yes they are still human) like that then we are no better than them to be honest. They should have a fair trial and if found guilty given an appropriate sentence. If we act the way you said, then they would have achieved their objectives. We can't and won't change our way of life because of these criminals/terrorists.




You found a kindred spirit in Starlord? LOL! That says more about him, I already know what you are.


----------



## YeBeWarned

mike2000 is back said:


> I disagree. If we treat them(yes they are still human) like that then we are no better than them to be honest. They should have a fair trial and if found guilty given an appropriate sentence. If we act the way you said, then they would have achieved their objectives. We can't and won't change our way of life because of these criminals/terrorists.



you are right but sometimes you have to take harder measures to send them a message .. of course no need to take my post literally , its just when these fcukers killed kids it makes me beyond upset .. remember what they did in APS ? i cant take those images out of my head


----------



## F-22Raptor

The rat has been identified as 23yo Salman Abedi, British born of Libyan origin.


----------



## NakedLunch

Starlord said:


> you are right but sometimes you have to take harder measures to send them a message .. *of course no need to take my post literally* , its just when these fcukers killed kids it makes me beyond upset .. remember what they did in APS ? i cant take those images out of my head



That is where you are backtracking. LOL!


----------



## WarFariX

American Pakistani said:


> What kind of devils who attack and kill innocent civilians. Fk them.


is attack on civilian something totally new in about centuries or milliniums that you are soo much surprised bro :-/ ? People (civilians) are killed everyday in mass in syria and iraq...Sympathies only for western people the superior goddish race

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

Starlord said:


> you are right but sometimes you have to take harder measures to send them a message .. of course no need to take my post literally , its just when these fcukers killed kids it makes me beyond upset .. remember what they did in APS ? i cant take those images out of my head




I have always had my suspicions about you, Areesh and that War and Peace. LOL! Looks like you just busted your own cover. Do you know how toxic mikey is? I'm not the only one who thinks he is not who he says he is. You should have been more clever. Tell me I'm wrong. Go on.


----------



## maximuswarrior

WarFariX said:


> is attack on civilian something totally new in about centuries or milliniums that you are soo much surprised? People (civilians) are killed everyday in mass in syria and iraq...Sympathies only for western people the superior goddish race



I unfortunately hate to say this, but we do see a double standard when an attack occurs in some Western country as opposed to some other place. Much of this has to do with the way the media portrays these attacks. It always has a certain political angle to it.

I remember the day Pakistan lost its children in a heinous attack plotted across the border. The response from certain media outlets in the West was abhorrent.

The more important question should be whether this attack is going to serve as a turning point now. IS has already claimed the attack. The real question is whether the British public still has the appetite for joining US wars abroad. The IS link cannot be ignored just like that. I believe that the British public is going to demand a review of its policies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Honestly speaking for once i agree with Trump when he says that Arabs should fight their own wars , USA , UK and British forces must not get involved in any other war.. because this is what ISIS and AQ want from day 1 , they want these western countries to bomb them and when few civilians die because of those strikes they use it for propaganda to recruit more Fighters , this is a never ending cycle which will keep killing innocent civilians on both sides ..the best way for i see for UK is to crack down those youths who are already under watch on Mi-6 lists , round them up , look at their social networks and investigate them .

Its almost useless to say anything that will comfort those who lost their loved one's , right now they are angry and they will blame Islam and Muslims for it but eventually and in the end until we all work together this War will never end .


----------



## NakedLunch

Starlord said:


> Honestly speaking for once i agree with Trump when he says that Arabs should fight their own wars , USA , UK and British forces must not get involved in any other war.. because this is what ISIS and AQ want from day 1 , they want these western countries to bomb them and when few civilians die because of those strikes they use it for propaganda to recruit more Fighters , this is a never ending cycle which will keep killing innocent civilians on both sides ..the best way for i see for UK is to crack down those youths who are already under watch on Mi-6 lists , round them up , look at their social networks and investigate them .
> 
> Its almost useless to say anything that will comfort those who lost their loved one's , right now they are angry and they will blame Islam and Muslims for it but eventually and in the end until we all work together this War will never end .



You still trying an exit strategy? It wont work. I'm onto you starlord. You and Areesh and War and Peace. Your mistake was associating with Mikey. That was your blunder. I know what you are. Prove me wrong. Go on.


----------



## Styx

NakedLunch said:


> Amazing, sitting in India and ignoring all the children that hindus murder every single day. Does your hypocrisy have no limits?


yet more deflection ?

I don't blame you for being so aggressively defensive.

honestly, I kind of get how you must be feeling on this forum, this tragic thread being swarmed by Indians, your sworn enemies, and with many taking potshots at Islam, some subtle, others not so subtle at all.

That, and given the underlying context of it all, the jihad attack that killed 22 kids, and what it might mean for you as a British Pakistani muslim going forward.

but in all your (understandable) aggressive defence and dealing with enemy trolls, you are almost coming across as a pro jihad/pro ISIS guy, almost.

but despite your fiery anti India/Hindu rhetoric here on this forum, I know you hate what happened.

take a chill pill, take some time off the forum, nobody here (afaict anyway), and certainly me, want anything bad to happen in terms of a violent backlash or anything of the sort aimed at the Pakistani/Muslim community in the UK.

This is your fight as much (or more) than it is the native/white conservative/right wingers' in the UK.

Some ISIS loving salafist cunt killed a bunch of girls/kids and destroyed those families forever, not your fault at all but you do need to be active and speak out against it and be vigilant and counsel those around you who you see falling into the trap of radical wahabi extremism.

These literalists are the problem. I don't understand what they're even doing in kuffar lands. It must be hell for those guys being a small minority in the west where haram and shirk and all sorts of other infidel crap is the norm. These people must leave the UK and move to saudi arabia or something, only place where they will be happy where music concerts and freedom for women and concerts etc all banned and punishable offences.

The normal everyday muslim people in the UK will be much better off without the hate preachers and enthusiastic ISIS supporters.

In the words of the great DJT, you guys should drive them out from your communities and places of worship.

peace out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

Geralt said:


> yet more deflection ?
> 
> I don't blame you for being so aggressively defensive.
> 
> honestly, I kind of get how you must be feeling on this forum, this tragic thread being swarmed by Indians, your sworn enemies, and with many taking potshots at Islam, some subtle, others not so subtle at all.
> 
> That, and given the underlying context of it all, the jihad attack that killed 22 kids, and what it might mean for you as a British Pakistani muslim going forward.
> 
> but in all your (understandable) aggressive defence and dealing with enemy trolls, you are almost coming across as a pro jihad/pro ISIS guy, almost.
> 
> but despite your fiery anti India/Hindu rhetoric here on this forum, I know you hate what happened.
> 
> take a chill pill, take some time off the forum, nobody here (afaict anyway), and certainly me, want anything bad to happen in terms of a violent backlash or anything of the sort aimed at the Pakistani/Muslim community in the UK.
> 
> This is your fight as much (or more) than it is the native/white conservative/right wingers' in the UK.
> 
> Some ISIS loving salafist cunt killed a bunch of girls/kids and destroyed those families forever, not your fault at all but you do need to be active and speak out against it and be vigilant and counsel those around you who you see falling into the trap of radical wahabi extremism.
> 
> These literalists are the problem. I don't understand what they're even doing in kuffar lands. It must be hell for those guys being a small minority in the west where haram and shirk and all sorts of other infidel crap is the norm. These people must leave the UK and move to saudi arabia or something, only place where they will be happy and music concerts and freedom for women and concerts etc all banned and punishable offences.
> 
> The normal everyday muslim people in the UK will be much better off without the hate preachers and enthusiastic ISIS supporters.
> 
> In the words of the great DJT, you guys should drive them out from your communities and places of worship.
> 
> peace out.



Such a long essay for me, I am flattered. Can you please provide a gist in one sentence of no more than thirty words what that horse manure was all about as I cant be bothered to read such long tracts coming from Hindutavi fascists. Thank you. Just one sentence will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

NakedLunch said:


> Just one sentence will do.


I am not an advocate for hindutva.


----------



## NakedLunch

Notice how Hindutavis have managed to hijack a thread about an incident in Manchester? Where are our esteemed moderators? LOL!



Geralt said:


> I am not an advocate for hindutva.



Oh yes you are.


----------



## Kabira

Hopefully not Pakistani. 

RIP


----------



## maximuswarrior

Geralt said:


> Amazing, sitting in the UK and blaming the rest of the word for completely unrelated stuff when one of your own killed 22 kids last night in the country that hosts you.
> 
> Have some shame.



One of your own? Where did you pull that one from?

It is despicable that Indians are turning this topic into a Pakistan bashing contest. The attack occurred in Manchester and we have some Indian cockroaches making references to Pakistan. Thankfully the mods are banning a few Indian haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Suspected bomber identified as 22-year-old Salman Abedi

Born in Manchester in 1994 the second youngest of four children her parents were Libyan refugees who came to the UK to escape the Gaddafi regime.

His mother, Samia Tabbal, 50, and father, Ramadan Abedi, a security officer, were both born in Libya but appear to have emigrated to London before moving to the Fallowfield area of south Manchester where they have lived for at least ten years.

He grew up in the Whalley Range area, just yards from the local girl's high school, which hit the headlines in 2015 when twins and grade A pupils, Zahra and Salma Halane, who were both aspiring medical students, left their homes and moved to Isil controlled Syria.

They then had Hashem Abedi, now 20, and daughter Jomana, 18. Jomana, who has two Facebook profiles, attended Whalley Range High School before apparently working at Didsbury Mosque in 2013.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ttack-22-killed-suicide-bomber-ariana-grande/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

bobo6661 said:


> Suspected bomber identified as 22-year-old Salman Abedi
> 
> Born in Manchester in 1994 the second youngest of four children her parents were Libyan refugees who came to the UK to escape the Gaddafi regime.
> 
> His mother, Samia Tabbal, 50, and father, Ramadan Abedi, a security officer, were both born in Libya but appear to have emigrated to London before moving to the Fallowfield area of south Manchester where they have lived for at least ten years.
> 
> He grew up in the Whalley Range area, just yards from the local girl's high school, which hit the headlines in 2015 when twins and grade A pupils, Zahra and Salma Halane, who were both aspiring medical students, left their homes and moved to Isil controlled Syria.
> 
> They then had Hashem Abedi, now 20, and daughter Jomana, 18. Jomana, who has two Facebook profiles, attended Whalley Range High School before apparently working at Didsbury Mosque in 2013.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ttack-22-killed-suicide-bomber-ariana-grande/



I was just skimming through this thread. How some Indians and their nasty counterparts were praying the culprit should be a Pakistani. This already exposes the mindset of these gutter folks. Too bad they didn't get their wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

AnatolianEagle said:


> Great stage
> 
> View attachment 398682
> View attachment 398681


Two different people, one wearing skin tight jeans, the other wearing slim cut jeans. It doesn't take a genius to notice the different type of blue jeans let alone body shape. 

Reported for trolling.

RIP to innocents.


----------



## NakedLunch

I knew there was something off with Starlord, Areesh and war and Peace. That Starlord thought he was being clever. he gave the lot of them up because he went to mikey.


maximuswarrior said:


> I was just skimming through this thread. How some Indians and their nasty counterparts were praying the culprit should be a Pakistani. This already exposes the mindset of these gutter folks. Too bad they didn't get their wish.




That Starlord, Areesh and war and Peace. None of them are who they say they are. I have been watching them for weeks. It all unravelled in this thread. That Mikey drew out Starlord. They thought no-one was watching.


----------



## gambit

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Two different people, one wearing skin tight jeans, the other wearing slim cut jeans. It doesn't take a genius to notice the different type of blue jeans let alone body shape.


One is barefeet. The other has shoes.


----------



## NakedLunch

Just read the people who have been replying to me. That will tell you everything. And watch starlord with mikey. Then go back and watch starlord, areesh and mikey.


----------



## Styx

NakedLunch said:


> Notice how Hindutavis have managed to hijack a thread about an incident in Manchester? Where are our esteemed moderators? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes you are.


no I'm not, though it's not anything nearly as bad as being a salafist zealot. It is not as expansionist ideology as far as I know, and not one I subscribe to anyway. 



maximuswarrior said:


> One of your own? Where did you pull that one from?


I was just responding to his extremely aggressive tone and paying back in the same coin there.


----------



## NakedLunch

gambit said:


> One is barefeet. The other has shoes.




LOL! Oh my God.

Look at who is coming out to defend Starlord and Mikey. Just look at them.



maximuswarrior said:


> One of your own? Where did you pull that one from?
> 
> It is despicable that Indians are turning this topic into a Pakistan bashing contest. The attack occurred in Manchester and we have some Indian cockroaches making references to Pakistan. Thankfully the mods are banning a few Indian haters.




Just watch who is coming into this thread. It starts with Mikey and then Starlord. Starlord is no Pakistani. Guaranteed.


----------



## maximuswarrior

NakedLunch said:


> Just read the people who have been replying to me. That will tel you everything. And watch starlord with mikey. Then go back and watch starlord, areesh and mikey.



Yep. You I'm going over the material right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

maximuswarrior said:


> Yep. You I'm going over the material right now.




Just go through it. It is so obvious that mikey isnt who he says he is. Starlord isnt who says he is and look at all the others who are coming to drown this out. Starlord's friends, ie Areesh and war and peace are all connected. These are all Indians. LOL!


----------



## maximuswarrior

attack said:


> How about piping down on all the jihad and infidel propaganda in mosques and using mosques only for religious purposes?
> Now i know ppl are going to tell me islam is a way of life. How about rethinking the way of life for the 21st century ?
> Whats with always using violence to solve your problems and taking responsibility for your actions by not allowing others to use you ?



Says the Indian. Violence against minorities is a norm in India. Should we blame Hinduism? Stop dragging Islam into your own opinion.

We know who these people are and what their motivation is. We know who created them and with what purpose.


----------



## waz

One of the worst days I have ever had. I went to sleep thinking it was a tragic accident and woke up at 01.00 discovering it was a terrorist assault. I couldn't even teach my students today, something they picked up on and the mood was so somber. 
RIP our dear citizens. Your memories will live on. Any posters in the Manchester region should step forward and offer their services.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## NakedLunch

waz said:


> One of the worst days I have ever had. I went to sleep thinking it was a tragic accident and woke up at 01.00 discovering it was a terrorist assault. I couldn't even teach my students today, something they picked up on and the mood was so somber.
> RIP our dear citizens. Your memories will live on. Any posters in the Manchester region should step forward and offer their services.




Waz, this incident is tragic. What is more tragic is what is happening in this thread on this board. There is an infestation of Indians here either pretending to be Pakistan,Brit or American. I implore you to go through this thread and check out who is posting here. Many of them are not Pakistani, Brit or American. They are Indians. This is terrible for the image of Pakistanis and Muslims. These people serve no purpose other than to defame us. The proof is in the posts. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Geralt said:


> no I'm not, though it's not anything nearly as bad as being a salafist zealot. It is not as expansionist ideology as far as I know, and not one I subscribe to anyway.
> 
> 
> I was just responding to his extremely aggressive tone and paying back in the same coin there.



These people are not one of our own. Get your facts correct. These Kharajite animals didn't spare their own prophet. They turned their back on our beloved prophet and accused him of being unjust.


----------



## waz

bobo6661 said:


> Suspected bomber identified as 22-year-old Salman Abedi
> 
> Born in Manchester in 1994 the second youngest of four children her parents were Libyan refugees who came to the UK to escape the Gaddafi regime.
> 
> His mother, Samia Tabbal, 50, and father, Ramadan Abedi, a security officer, were both born in Libya but appear to have emigrated to London before moving to the Fallowfield area of south Manchester where they have lived for at least ten years.
> 
> He grew up in the Whalley Range area, just yards from the local girl's high school, which hit the headlines in 2015 when twins and grade A pupils, Zahra and Salma Halane, who were both aspiring medical students, left their homes and moved to Isil controlled Syria.
> 
> They then had Hashem Abedi, now 20, and daughter Jomana, 18. Jomana, who has two Facebook profiles, attended Whalley Range High School before apparently working at Didsbury Mosque in 2013.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ttack-22-killed-suicide-bomber-ariana-grande/



So his family came as refugees......... Vermin like him were usually polar opposites of the more placid sub-conetient Muslims, and have no attachment to the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

All off-topic chatter is now banned. If you persist after this warning you will be banned. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

In Manchester there is racial harmony and no problems with Muslims or any other faith . It's unnerving that a local boy became a suicide bomber?


----------



## Path-Finder

RIP to the dead.


----------



## Corona

NakedLunch said:


> Do you become physically sick when you hear of Muslim children dying? Serious question. Yes or no.


Any decent human being, regardless of faith will be sick after innocent kids are slaughtered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NakedLunch

Corona said:


> Any decent human being, regardless of faith will be sick after innocent kids are slaughtered.




2 posts and you quote me? You havent done enough to do that.


----------



## Stag112

Not verified image. But looks like this was the suicide bomber Salman Abedi.


----------



## SubWater

Rest in peace
my condolence to England


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

RIP!


----------



## waz

شاھین میزایل said:


> In Manchester there is racial harmony and no problems with Muslims or any other faith . It's unnerving that a local boy became a suicide bomber?



Muslims are not a holistic entity. If you look at the trends amongst new Muslim arrivals who have come from other countries, the level of extremism is shocking. 
This didn't come as a surprise to me or anyone else involved in tackling the radical threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Geralt said:


> Like I said, I didn't mean to generalize.
> 
> but what have they ever said about their prophet ? They claim to be the purest of muslims and are driven by the saudi style extremist ideology as far as I know. Muslims in the west should take the lead and purge/banish them from those 'kuffar' lands forever, Anjem Chutry and his lot etc



Dude 1stly no western media channel covers muslims (rare chance you see muslims in news is when they are doing something bad.
2ndly even if we do raise our voice to make an effort for peace then theres people that work too hard to suppress our voice ex sean hannity is one example.
3rdly and back to square one after being discouraged by the radical said above when we get quiet the world once again blames us for keeping silent.

We are stuck in a continuous circle.


----------



## NakedLunch

AshishDelhi said:


> You guys need to come out of burqas and take revenge. Trust me, if something like this was done by any country against India then we would have attacked that country without considering economic losses etc




Where are these Indians coming from? Posters we have ever seen are coming here to cry crocodile tears and incite further violence.

@waz



Beny Karachun said:


> Lol you're a delusional conspiracy theorist, I guess Muslims are completely innocent and Islam is the religion of peace
> "Palestinians" never existed before 1947



You still pretending to be Israeli? How many times have I told you that your act is getting old and weary. Come back as a native American Shaman. Freshen it up a bit you fraud.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Also for all the pakistani or muslim posters here.

This incident is indeed very sad 
BUT

When France, Britain, or Belgium are attacked the whole world mourns. People change their profile pictures, theres various hashtags like #pray for paris, #not afraid, #iamcharliehebdo, #we stand with paris and the like. BUT 150 children were massacred in Pakistan who stood with us, who changed their profile picture, who said pray for pakistan. The answer is very few, if at all.

So this goes a long way to show the double standards of the west.


----------



## Beny Karachun

NakedLunch said:


> You still pretending to be Israeli? How many times have I told you that your act is getting old and weary. Come back as a native American Shaman. Freshen it up a bit you fraud.


WHY WOULD I PRETEND TO BE AN ISRAELI, GIVE ME A REASON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Also for all the pakistani or muslim posters here.
> 
> This incident is indeed very sad
> BUT
> 
> When France, Britain, or Belgium are attacked the whole world mourns. People change their profile pictures, theres various hashtags like #pray for paris, #not afraid, #iamcharliehebdo, #we stand with paris and the like. BUT 150 children were massacred in Pakistan who stood with us, who changed their profile picture, who said pray for pakistan. The answer is very few, if at all.
> 
> So this goes a long way to show the double standards of the west.




Are you insane? That made absolutely no sense whatsoever.



Beny Karachun said:


> WHY WOULD I PRETEND TO BE AN ISRAELI, GIVE ME A REASON



Typing in capitals means you are rumbled. I am right about you.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Not only this,

We as a nation have had to withstand a huge number of explosion after explosion, where state sponsored actors pretending to be muslim have killed so many of our own. But instead of the international community standing with us they all have made coordinated efforts to isolate and abandon us even thise whom we considered as muslim brothers. Even so, that instead of helping they turned to blame us for every evil and told us to do more. How is that fair??????


----------



## waz

Several people were banned by myself just now. I'll ask again. Please show respect and do not indulge in off-topic talk, silly arguments and most importantly a ghastly mild justification for what happened. I do not like the whole "it's very sad what happened BUT".

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## NakedLunch

Thank you, bro.

@waz

I see the bannings. Glad I could help.


----------



## AnatolianEagle

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Two different people, one wearing skin tight jeans, the other wearing slim cut jeans. It doesn't take a genius to notice the different type of blue jeans let alone body shape.
> 
> Reported for trolling.
> 
> RIP to innocents.


yeah 2 different people thats what im saying and claim me for trolling?

Are you ok sir?


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Mostly children were targeted...

what hurts most are all those empty words..."we must stand united".

No, we must not stand united. We must adress the problem and must do what must be done. 

I cant imagine what the families go through. I could not imagine how to live through that.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

Both banned for one day guys. I'm sorry, you ignored two clearly written warnings and engaged in posts that bring this thread into disrepute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

ValerioAurelius said:


> Mostly children were targeted...
> 
> what hurts most are all those empty words..."we must stand united".
> 
> No, we must not stand united. We must adress the problem and must do what must be done.
> 
> I cant imagine what the families go through. I could not imagine how to live through that.



Indeed a very highly condemnable act , as was the attack on school children in Pakistan

now could you summarize the solution that must be done that will stop or prevent these type of attacks all across the world ?


----------



## Solomon2

waz said:


> ...I do not like the whole "it's very sad what happened BUT".





NakedLunch said:


> I see the bannings. Glad I could help.


Will you now change your mind and apologize for having valued image over the lives of humans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

Solomon2 said:


> Will you now change your mind and apologize for having valued image over the lives of humans?



Dont worry boyo, I will give you an answer to that one.....


----------



## Falcon29

*Hamas condemns attack in Manchester: 'We oppose the horrendous acts'*

Hamas condemned the suicide bombing in Manchester in which 22 people were murdered during a performance by singer Ariana Grande. "We condemn the bloody onslaught against the innocent in Manchester, express solidarity with the families of the victims and the wounded in the wake of their tragedy," the organization's senior official in Qatar, Izzat al-Rishq, said.

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4966452,00.html

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

waz said:


> Muslims are not a holistic entity. If you look at the trends amongst new Muslim arrivals who have come from other countries, the level of extremism is shocking.
> This didn't come as a surprise to me or anyone else involved in tackling the radical threat.


There are Yemeni Muslims living in Newcastle area since 1940s and nobody had any problems with them Most brits don't even know about them. Then the Pakistani Muslims who came in 60s and 70 in Manchester in very large numbers. Again no probs.
But this new generation? It's a different story.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Plus most Muslims are already used to seeing Palestinians being killed on daily basis by Israeli forces.


I more apt to seeing Pakistanis being killed on daily basis by terrorists inside Pakistan in the first instance and in the second instance Kashmiris being killed next door in Indian occupied Kashmir, in third instance the killing inside Afghanistan then

......
......
......

then Palestinians.

Unless Palestinians have golden bolloks and are worth more then the rest of suffering nearby?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

Rest In Peace to the victims.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Kaptaan said:


> I more apt to seeing Pakistanis being killed on daily basis by terrorists inside Pakistan in the first instance and in the second instance Kashmiris being killed next door in Indian occupied Kashmir, in third instance the killing inside Afghanistan then
> then Palestinians.
> 
> Unless Palestinians have golden bolloks and are worth more then the rest of suffering nearby?



I believe I have clearly indicated all the regions who have suffered Terrorism in my earlier post

Turkey / Pakistan / UK/ France/ Syria / Iraq /US /Canada /Palestine Regions / Kashmir / Khalistan areas

The death of people , adult - kids , youth , women/men is all Troublesome in all instances , I don't have a "GRADE SCALE for point system" to figure out which death was more prominent

Such rising incident of Death is a concerning item for all countries

The anger in UK will be at same level as Pakistan felt after the Children School Terrorist attack in Pakistan.

Obviously we can't say more then just condolenses , and that applies to all the countries above and people inside who may have lost loves one

The Children in UK obviously latest victims with their parents

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

I know people who have lost friends in this terrorist attack, shameful and cowardly, didn't even spare the children. Some young ones ran away in panick and have still not got back in touch with their families, so if you are in Manchester, please do keep an eye out for them.

As for the animals who did, these types of attacks only makes the frequency of hunting parties in Syria higher. No matter how deep you go in the desert, we will find you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NakedLunch

NoOne'sBoy said:


> Why isn't this NakedLunch guy banned? He is trolling left and right in this thread.



Speak of the devil and here I am......what do you want?

I thanked your post.


----------



## NakedLunch

Cthulhu said:


> I'm actually quite amazed to see what the Europeans are doing to themselves.



What are you talking about? Nobody does this to themselves.


----------



## Solomon2

Sher Shah Awan said:


> As for the animals who did, these types of attacks only makes the frequency of hunting parties in Syria higher. No matter how deep you go in the desert, we will find you.


Hope you're right. So far there's no indication that Britain will undertake a military commitment against ISIS.


----------



## -SINAN-

Sliver said:


> I have an honest question to you.. lets say it was a Pakistani or maybe a Muslim who was disillusioned.. *what is the best course of action to reduce the trust deficit that is caused between communities because of such acts?* In Boston - one of the more liberal cities in US - the fight against right wing or conservatives gets a little weak everytime acts like these happen.. how do you suggest to get around it?





Kaptaan said:


> That question deserves a well thought out response. I will post a reply when I get time.



Kaptan if you let me, i would like to throw my opinion here;

After 9/11 attack, media got a new term "Islamic Terrorism" (presented by George Bush). It has been used so much that, it got to a point that Islam = Terrorism. In the Western world, i think this led people to be biased against Muslims and Foreign people. Thus, alienating some Muslims who live in the Western countries. And some of them fell into trap of the organizations. Some gets radicalized and explode themselves....

^^^ This is a vicious cycle. Terrorism -> Bias -> Alienating -> Radicalization > Terrorism.

Best course of action......i think there is no such a magic wand that will make the problem disappear. 

- Lone wolf attackers. Radicalized people. Dropping "Islamic Terrorism" narrative would be a start. Both integration of these people to society and heavy surveillance of the possible attackers. (These lone wolf attackers won't end in the near future.)

- Eradicating the terrorist breeding grounds. In Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Nigeria, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Solomon2 said:


> Hope you're right. So far there's no indication that Britain will undertake a military commitment against ISIS.



Who told you that? Britain, France and a few others are already involved in this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

Solomon2 said:


> Hope you're right. So far there's no indication that Britain will undertake a military commitment against ISIS.



That's not true.


----------



## NakedLunch

maximuswarrior said:


> Who told you that? Britain, France and a few others are already involved in this war.



Dont believe a word that comes out of his fingers.


----------



## Cthulhu

NakedLunch said:


> What are you talking about? Nobody does this to themselves.


Having low birth rates, Taking in huge numbers of immigrants and refugees from Muslim countries to repair their low birth rate.


----------



## NakedLunch

Cthulhu said:


> Having low birth rates, Taking in huge numbers of immigrants and refugees from Muslim countries to repair their low birth rate.



Let me think about that.....In the meantime, enjoy.


----------



## Solomon2

Sher Shah Awan said:


> That's not true.


It's not? Sorry, I missed it, then. 

Links, please.


----------



## NakedLunch

Solomon2 said:


> It's not? Sorry, I missed it, then.
> 
> Links, please.



Dont you check your facts?


----------



## Solomon2

maximuswarrior said:


> Who told you that? Britain, France and a few others are already involved in this war.


France is fighting in Africa. Britain is providing some supplies to anti-ISIS forces. But I'm unaware of Britain committing any of its own military to the battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

شاھین میزایل said:


> There are Yemeni Muslims living in Newcastle area since 1940s and nobody had any problems with them Most brits don't even know about them. Then the Pakistani Muslims who came in 60s and 70 in Manchester in very large numbers. Again no probs.
> But this new generation? It's a different story.



These refugees are a different breed. These aren't ordinary refugees. Many of them have witnessed tremendous bloodshed and violence. You tell me how a teenage boy can even think of carrying out such an act? This wasn't some grown man who had nothing to lose and screwed up during his life. A grown person with solid convictions and skewed views. It goes to show where we stand today. The world is one screwed up place.


----------



## Solomon2

Yes, now I see. Airstrikes and trainers. SAS.


----------



## NakedLunch

Solomon2 said:


> Yes, now I see. Airstrikes and trainers.




Ah, so now you see? LOL! I'm reading your posts with added interest.


----------



## BRAVO_

RIP .. very sad news ...


----------



## Pakistani E

Solomon2 said:


> It's not? Sorry, I missed it, then.
> 
> Links, please.



Members of Special Forces/Regular mentors have been taking part in support/military operations in both Syria and Iraq for several months now. The links are out there, just google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

NakedLunch said:


> Speak of the devil and here I am......what do you want?
> 
> I thanked your post.


And someone removed. The moderators here are as useless as most of the members here. I guess I will stick to Skyscrapercity.


----------



## maximuswarrior

NoOne'sBoy said:


> And someone removed. The moderators here are as useless as most of the members here. I guess I will stick to Skyscrapercity.



Why don't you just take a walk already? You don't have to announce it. LOL at skyscrapercity. Give the greetings to gentem if you aren't him. Stop criticizing the mods. They have done a splendid job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NakedLunch

NoOne'sBoy said:


> And someone removed. The moderators here are as useless as most of the members here. I guess I will stick to Skyscrapercity.



LOL! Why do Indians start crying and beating their chests when they dont get their own way? Feel free to post wherever you like. Do you feel proud of yourself when you behave like this?



maximuswarrior said:


> Why don't you just take a walk already? You don't have to announce it.




Indian tantrum. Babies......


----------



## waz

NoOne'sBoy said:


> And someone removed. The moderators here are as useless as most of the members here. I guess I will stick to Skyscrapercity.



You may take your leave now. Thanks for the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MultaniGuy

Disgusting and horrible act.

May Allah give patience and ease the suffering of those killed in the horrendous terrorist act.



waz said:


> You may take your leave now. Thanks for the visit.


@waz

the terrorist was declared to be Salman abedi a british-libyan.

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/...edi-named-suicide-bomber-170523143747628.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4531940/Emergency-services-rush-Manchester-Arena.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

I am still waiting for al jazeeza to say that Salman abedi was british-libyan eventhough dailymail said so.


----------



## Basel

Rip to departed souls.


----------



## ValerioAurelius

pakdefender said:


> Indeed a very highly condemnable act , as was the attack on school children in Pakistan
> 
> now could you summarize the solution that must be done that will stop or prevent these type of attacks all across the world ?



I said my opinion often enough. There is no need to elaborate this further in the face of this horror.


----------



## YeBeWarned

waz said:


> You may take your leave now. Thanks for the visit.



brother, i hope you and your family/Friends are safe and sound ..


----------



## Solomon2

Zibago said:


> *Pakistan expresses solidarity with UK blast victims: FO*


I should have mentioned this earlier: Kudos to Pakistani officials for not waiting to discover the bomber's descent and origin before condemning his evil deed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bobo6661

*More details emerge about Abedi*
Salman Abedi, the suspected suicide bomber, *was a student at Salford University*.

Dr Sam Grogan, the university's Pro-Vice Chancellor Student Experience, said: "All at the University of Salford are shocked and saddened by the events of last night. Our thoughts are with all those involved, their families and their friends.


Follow

Salford University 

✔@SalfordUni
Buildings being evacuated on Peel Park campus; New Adelphi, Lady Hale and Clifford Whitworth library. Please follow instructions from staff.

6:51 PM - 23 May 2017


"We have provided, and continue to provide, support to all students and staff who have been affected."

He also said that in an "unrelated incident" there was an evacuation of three buildings at the university "as a precautionary measure for a short period of time earlier this evening".

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ttack-22-killed-suicide-bomber-ariana-grande/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Starlord said:


> brother, i hope you and your family/Friends are safe and sound ..



All good bro. I'm a Southerner, and none of my family were at the concert.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

waz said:


> All good bro. I'm a Southerner, and none of my family were at the concert.


pity that the web was filled by Indian trolls wishing and celebrating that the attacker was a Pakistani
and although the intensity has come down but some scumbags are still insisting that it was a Pakistani.
despite being repeatedly told that it was a British Born guy of Libyan origin. 
Pakistanis being Pakistanis also become defensive and start responding to trolls as well and in the end the victims are forgotten.

may the innocent souls of yesterday's attack rest in peace just like the souls of all those nameless and countless souls in east from the middle east and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Spring Onion

Solomon2 said:


> I should have mentioned this earlier: Kudos to Pakistani officials for not waiting to discover the bomber's descent and origin before condemning his evil deed.


Pakistan is always quick to condemn duch terror attacks. Pakistan never waits for identification of origin of the attacker.
wonder why you were trying to drag ys in this. trust me Libya is not a Pakistani state

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Solomon2 said:


> Do Muslims believe that the attacker has reached paradise since, despite his faults, he nonetheless succeeded at killing infidels?



Flame baiting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Solomon2

Spring Onion said:


> Pakistan is always quick to condemn duch terror attacks. Pakistan never waits for identification of origin of the attacker.
> wonder why you were trying to drag ys in this -


I have had the strong impression that some political leaders wait to hear who did the deed and its claimed purpose before condemning it. 

I first noticed this in the aftermath of the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing: only when it was learned that the likely perp was a white supremacist did the Saudis condemn it. As far as I know there was NO connection, either real or suspected, to Arabs or Muslims, so it would have been better if KSA had remained silent. Their unprompted and tardy statement implied that the Saudis would _not_ have condemned the bombing _if_ the perpetrator had represented a party or cause they supported.


----------



## iPhone

Solomon2 said:


> Do Muslims believe that the attacker has reached paradise since, despite his faults, he nonetheless succeeded at killing infidels?


Eventually. Occording to all Abraham religions everyone eventually will be relocated to heaven/paradise after paying for their sins in the fiery depths of hell. Where their soul will be ripped apart from inside out and tortured for a very long time. Is that about it?


----------



## Khanate

Solomon2 said:


> I have had the strong impression that some political leaders wait to hear who did the deed and its claimed purpose before condemning it.
> 
> I first noticed this in the aftermath of the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing: only when it was learned that the likely perp was a white supremacist did the Saudis condemn it. As far as I know there was NO connection, either real or suspected, to Arabs or Muslims, so it would have been better if KSA had remained silent. Their unprompted and tardy statement implied that the Saudis would _not_ have condemned the bombing _if_ the perpetrator had represented a party or cause they supported.




Wrong.

Saudi Arabia condemned 9/11 despite the hijackers being mostly Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Solomon2 said:


> Do Muslims believe that the attacker has reached paradise since, despite his faults, he nonetheless succeeded at killing infidels?



He is burning in hell for killing innocent human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

waz said:


> He is burning in hell for killing innocent human beings.


I see _The Independent_'s story says that while ISIS took credit it did not call him a suicide bomber but a "soldier of the caliphate". The Manchester police say the bomb was _carried_, not worn like a suicide belt. So maybe he wasn't suicidal but simply planned to place the bomb which ISIS remotely triggered anyway. Maybe even a dupe? Does he still go to hell?


----------



## Englishman

very sad - don't live far from manchester.

Unfortunately this will increase suspicion of the Muslim community by some, whilst others understand the bigger picture. Was hoping for the Labour party to win but this may make some favor the conservatives.....



Solomon2 said:


> I see _The Independent_'s story says that while ISIS took credit it did not call him a suicide bomber but a "soldier of the caliphate". The Manchester police say the bomb was _carried_, not worn like a suicide belt. So maybe he wasn't suicidal but simply planned to place the bomb which ISIS remotely triggered anyway. Maybe even a dupe? Does he still go to hell?



Listen dickhead people have died and the best you can do is come up with some cheap shots? 

Learn to be a decent human being.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Solomon2 said:


> I see _The Independent_'s story says that while ISIS took credit it did not call him a suicide bomber but a "soldier of the caliphate". The Manchester police say the bomb was _carried_, not worn like a suicide belt. So maybe he wasn't suicidal but simply planned to place the bomb which ISIS remotely triggered anyway. Maybe even a dupe? Does he still go to hell?



His intention was to kill, so yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Solomon2 said:


> Do Muslims believe that the attacker has reached paradise since, despite his faults, he nonetheless succeeded at killing infidels?


The murderer will go to hell.
Killing of innocents is strictly prohibited in Islam.

Killing one innocent person is like killing all of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Englishman said:


> Listen dickhead people have died and the best you can do is come up with some cheap shots?


The condemnation by Muslim political leaders like Nawaz Sharif is clear. Condemnations by Muslim religious scholars and leaders much less so.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Solomon2 said:


> I see _The Independent_'s story says that while ISIS took credit it did not call him a suicide bomber but a "soldier of the caliphate". The Manchester police say the bomb was _carried_, not worn like a suicide belt. So maybe he wasn't suicidal but simply planned to place the bomb which ISIS remotely triggered anyway. Maybe even a dupe? Does he still go to hell?


Everyone is agianst ISIS.

The Saudi King Salman says he won't rest until ISIS is defeated.



Solomon2 said:


> The condemnation by Muslim political leaders like Nawaz Sharif is clear. Condemnations by Muslim religious scholars and leaders much less so.


Islamic scholars and students condemn the Manchester bombing.

Killing of innocents is wrong and leads to hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Englishman

Solomon2 said:


> The condemnation by Muslim political leaders like Nawaz Sharif is clear. Condemnations by Muslim religious scholars and leaders much less so.



Muslim doctors at Salford hospital (in Manchester) have been treating patients. 
Muslim Taxi drivers have been giving people free lifts across the city.

Not only are we seeing verbal condemnation (which is cheap) but physical help which bodes far better for the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SMS Derfflinger

Rest in peace for the victims.

I have at the time, some British colleagues and if I remember right, one is from manchester. I wonder if he his relatives are all right, I have to ask when I see him again on thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

waz said:


> He is burning in hell for killing innocent human beings.


Well, as much as I don't want to sound controversial, I must say we can indeed call them terrorists(him and many others like him who have committed such DELIBERATE criminal actions indiscriminately against Civilians terrorists ). However , I don't believe we are the ones to judge who will be going to heaven or hell. Even though I'm not an ardent Christian, one thing I do know is that the Bible says only GOD is the ultimate judge and he alone judges who will be going to heaven or Hell, I believe the Quran(and other Abrahamic religions) say the same?

I understand you(like many of us Brits ) are angry about this cowardly attack, however I don't think it's wise to decide who will be going to heaven or not . Not our call.
We can just pray for the victims and hope for the injured to recover quickly and hope such acts don't happen again(which I know it's unfeasible).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Iqbal Ali said:


> Killing of innocents is wrong and leads to hell.


ISIS calls their victims crusaders and their supporters. A Pakistani here argues,


Taimoor Khan said:


> We have, as sovereign nation of 200 million, all the right to define and label anyone, based on our own facts for which we dont need anyone's approval neither we are in need of such.


That is, to these Muslims "truth" (and therefore a label like "innocents") is a matter of subjective opinion imposed by strength, not objective facts in context. ISIS can therefore mouth agreement with your statement (a nonspecific platitude) yet still claim, expecting Muslim support, that the girls killed and injured were "crusaders", not innocents, yes?


----------



## mike2000 is back

Englishman said:


> Muslim doctors at Salford hospital (in Manchester) have been treating patients.
> Muslim Taxi drivers have been giving people free lifts across the city.
> 
> Not only are we seeing verbal condemnation (which is cheap) but physical help which bodes far better for the victims.


Agree many Muslims in Manchester have been helping the wounded and other victims. We can't put everr Muslim in the same basket. There are many good and law abiding muslims in Britain(I'm very good friends with some) and all over the world. We can't lump them all with other radical muslims who carry out such heinous acts.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Śakra

waz said:


> I couldn't even teach my students today, something they picked up on and the mood was so somber.



Are you a high school teacher? How are the children responding to this attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Solomon2 said:


> ISIS calls their victims crusaders and their supporters. A Pakistani here argues,
> 
> That is, to these Muslims "truth" (and therefore a label like "innocents") is a matter of subjective opinion imposed by strength, not objective facts in context. ISIS can therefore mouth agreement with your statement (a nonspecific platitude) yet still claim, expecting Muslim support, that the girls killed and injured were "crusaders", not innocents, yes?


Are you an idiot?

ISIS are also going to hell.

They have killed many innocents in Iraq and Syria.

Everyone hates ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

The British will never surrender, the murderers will be defeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

did anyone muslims here get weird stares from people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

waz said:


> All good bro. I'm a Southerner, and none of my family were at the concert.



I haven't heard from you last night since the incident , so i was about to send to message on Inbox to ask .. but seriously that was very horrible incident, that kid pic remind me APS school massacre

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Śakra said:


> Are you a high school teacher? How are the children responding to this attack?



Yes bhai I am. I teach boys and many of them come from quite tough backgrounds so they seem fine, just very angry. But if the teacher's mood is sad then that will rub off on the students.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mercurydancer

I would give likes out for almost every post here, with some exceptions, but the mods are on top of that. Physically I cannot give enough likes out. 

Frankly I admire the total respect and love that you people on this forum have had for this horrific attack. You are right that any attack on children is horrific. I have seen more common sense and care on this site than I did on a similar site (Military but not Indian, another one) and equally frankly, those on a British military site. 

You all have my gratitude and respect. Profoundly so. 

I am from northern England. We are joined together in grief. 

I need to say this - I have no hatred for any Muslim. I despise those who kill innocent children no matter what drives them to do so. I have seen some people who have become verbally anti-muslim in the face of this attack. Believe me I am against this line of thought, and will challenge it. 

It is completely correct that many in that area, near Manchester Victoria very busy area, taxi drivers, hotel owners, everyone, helped out. Religion did not matter. An Imam from just outside Manchester (Warrington IIRC) was very prominent in condemnation of the attack. Admiration is due to this Imam. 

So where do we go now? I have seen the attacks in France very soon after the attack (Was, I am now retired, but I think I understand what your position is) Anyone who attacks their own people attacks themselves. A stupid ideology. 

We all need to be against those who kill like this. ISIS or whoever. It would be a good thing if we in the UK understood more about terrorist attacks in Pakistan. I do try, but sometimes it baffles me. Given the communications of today, we can communicate. 

Thank you all for a reasoned and understanding thread.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
15


----------



## waz

mike2000 is back said:


> Well, as much as I don't want to sound controversial, I must say we can indeed call them terrorists(him and many others like him who have committed such DELIBERATE criminal actions indiscriminately against Civilians terrorists ). However , I don't believe we are the ones to judge who will be going to heaven or hell. Even though I'm not an ardent Christian, one thing I do know is that the Bible says only GOD is the ultimate judge and he alone judges who will be going to heaven or Hell, I believe the Quran(and other Abrahamic religions) say the same?
> 
> I understand you(like many of us Brits ) are angry about this cowardly attack, however I don't think it's wise to decide who will be going to heaven or not . Not our call.
> We can just pray for the victims and hope for the injured to recover quickly and hope such acts don't happen again(which I know it's unfeasible).



I thanked you because of the good ties I have with my fellow Brits. However he is a murderer and savage. The Lord shows no mercy to such men. He died committing the act, so there was no hesitation on his part or repentance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

waz said:


> Yes bhai I am. I teach boys and many of them come from quite tough backgrounds so they seem fine, just very angry. But if the teacher's mood is sad then that will rub off on the students.



you have a very important responsibility brother, to teach young kids and make them a better man for our society .. i still remember my teachers, and they have a big role in whoever i am today ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Starlord said:


> you have a very important responsibility brother, to teach young kids and make them a better man for our society .. i still remember my teachers, and they have a big role in whoever i am today ..



Thanks bro and goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

RIP. Very sad. 

PS. Even though I have never been to the UK, I can certainly feel that English citizens are far more tolerant of 'the other' compared with the Americans. And it pains me to say that because there's much I love about America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Meengla said:


> RIP. Very sad.
> 
> PS. Even though I have never been to the UK, I can certainly feel that English citizens are far more tolerant of 'the other' compared with the Americans. And it pains me to say that because there's much I love about America.


Agreed with you


----------



## mike2000 is back

Azadkashmir said:


>


Lol As expected of Mr conspiracy theory. So it was a fake/false flag attack. Probably just another Zionist/Jew banksters conspiracy to further their rule

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

mercurydancer said:


> I would give likes out for almost every post here, with some exceptions, but the mods are on top of that. Physically I cannot give enough likes out.
> 
> Frankly I admire the total respect and love that you people on this forum have had for this horrific attack. You are right that any attack on children is horrific. I have seen more common sense and care on this site than I did on a similar site (Military but not Indian, another one) and equally frankly, those on a British military site.
> 
> You all have my gratitude and respect. Profoundly so.
> 
> I am from northern England. We are joined together in grief.
> 
> I need to say this - I have no hatred for any Muslim. I despise those who kill innocent children no matter what drives them to do so. I have seen some people who have become verbally anti-muslim in the face of this attack. Believe me I am against this line of thought, and will challenge it.
> 
> It is completely correct that many in that area, near Manchester Victoria very busy area, taxi drivers, hotel owners, everyone, helped out. Religion did not matter. An Imam from just outside Manchester (Warrington IIRC) was very prominent in condemnation of the attack. Admiration is due to this Imam.
> 
> So where do we go now? I have seen the attacks in France very soon after the attack (Was, I am now retired, but I think I understand what your position is) Anyone who attacks their own people attacks themselves. A stupid ideology.
> 
> We all need to be against those who kill like this. ISIS or whoever. It would be a good thing if we in the UK understood more about terrorist attacks in Pakistan. I do try, but sometimes it baffles me. Given the communications of today, we can communicate.
> 
> Thank you all for a reasoned and understanding thread.



Mate, we are with you in this hour of trouble and suffering because who else has suffered more at the hands of terrorists than Pakistanis and we are all against the terrorisim regardless of the religion and location. 

Furthermoe, if you find some not to friendly or horrible posts, feel free to report them because most of them are either idiots or false flaggers trying to mislead others.


----------



## mercurydancer

war&peace

Thanks for that. The idiots are easy to deal with. The strength of unity when horrible things happen is precious


----------



## The Sandman

Azadkashmir said:


> well wheres the blood, the bodies nobody mentioned sucide bomber from the crowd. are police that good in britain when they are having budget cuts and take time arriving at the scene but this was very quick. britain lost it soverign along long time ago rothschilds are the kings of britain.
> british empire>american empire>israeli empire. all hail donald trump for suggesting moving washington headquarters to jeruslaem.


Pls stop it KIDS have died it's not time for conspiracy theories.

*Salman Abedi named as bomber by police*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

The Sandman said:


> Pls stop it KIDS have died it's not time for conspiracy theories.
> 
> *Salman Abedi named as bomber by police*




how do we know he just some guy off the street they picked up or thier own guy which they handle and use then show to media as the scape goat patsy. 
few years back i read on local newspaper police security were threatening a couple who recently moved to uk saying they will pick up his wife and do things if he did not cooporate with them and they ask him to meet them at certain place and to follow instructions including carrying rucksack. 
The second story was they were threatening some migrant guy he and his family would be deported if he did not cooperate. 

british people are gullible.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Azadkashmir said:


> well wheres the blood, the bodies nobody mentioned sucide bomber from the crowd. are police that good in britain when they are having budget cuts and take time arriving at the scene but this was very quick. britain lost it soverign along long time ago rothschilds are the kings of britain.
> british empire>american empire>israeli empire. all hail donald trump for suggesting moving washington headquarters to jeruslaem.


Lol Yeah. I know. I've seen so many of your posts on here. It always follows the same pattern. British/American empire and Israeli/Jews rule over the world though Britain and America. Every news event that happens in the world is caused by the Anglo American/Jewish banksters circle designed to bring the world even more under their control(reminds me of a Chinese guy living in Germany named Gottermurang or something, all his posts where about how U.S is behind every issue that happens in every country on earth including factory accidents in China, doesn't matter what event it is. Lol ), All your posts revolves around this. Lol.
It's the first time I have quoted you though, just wanted to see if I can add something new to your theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

"The 22-year-old was born in Manchester to parents of *Libyan* descent, the BBC understands."

As expected not Pakistani!


----------



## Pakistani E

Azadkashmir said:


> well wheres the blood, the bodies nobody mentioned sucide bomber from the crowd. are police that good in britain when they are having budget cuts and take time arriving at the scene but this was very quick. britain lost it soverign along long time ago rothschilds are the kings of britain.
> british empire>american empire>israeli empire. all hail donald trump for suggesting moving washington headquarters to jeruslaem.



Go and get yourself checked out at the nearest Mental institute. Or perhaps you have been released from there due to the NHS cuts. I actually know someone who has lost a friend in this attack. You are either a bad troll or a pathetic excuse for a human being, or likely both. I don't normally do personal attacks, but I can't stand stupid idiots like you who want to peddle around their mental diarrhea as some form of logical discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistani E

Azadkashmir said:


> how did this person died from blast or stampede or just shock?
> 
> dont insult me most of you are computer warriors.
> 
> if it true it happened ok we discuss it then we see but for me it just to superficial



Why don't you go to the hospital and find out for yourself instead of being a computer warrior? What is their to discuss?

I just read your sister was at the concert too, why don't you ask her why did she run if this was a huge staged set up? And if you find this offensive, then I am hoping you will understand the kind of insensitive **** you are being by posting these childish conspiracy theories.

Goodnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

WarFariX said:


> is attack on civilian something totally new in about centuries or milliniums that you are soo much surprised bro :-/ ? People (civilians) are killed everyday in mass in syria and iraq...Sympathies only for western people the superior goddish race



Syria and Iraq are warzones, Britain is not. Apologies in advance but imagine your loved ones goes out minding their own business and few hours later you only heard about them in news that they are no more in this world. Being of Pakistani origin we understand the pain as Pakistan itself had suffered from this menace in the past not so long ago.

P.S. Lives are precious, be it in Syria, Iraq or Britain, Pakistan or indian occupied kashmir or Israeli occupied palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Sher Shah Awan said:


> Why don't you go to the hospital and find out for yourself instead of being a computer warrior? What is their to discuss?
> 
> I just read your sister was at the concert too, why don't you ask her why did she run if this was a huge staged set up? And if you find this offensive, then I am hoping you will understand the kind of insensitive **** you are being by posting these childish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Goodnight.



yes my sister was there i have asked her about the blast she said it sounded like gun shot or something like stadium light falling and hitting the ground.
after that she was told move toward the exit and she ran towards the exit.

*Mod edit: Provocation/Inappropriate Remarks*


----------



## illusion8

It's the same pattern - talk about rothschild, Jews, Palestine, kashmir, Iraq, Syria etc and forget / mislead about the big elephant in the room....cult inspired terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dreamer4eva

*Manchester bombing suspect Salman Abedi: What we know so far*
http://www.theage.com.au/world/manc...bedi-what-we-know-so-far-20170523-gwbmd9.html


----------



## Stuttgart001

mike2000 is back said:


> Lol Yeah. I know. I've seen so many of your posts on here. It always follows the same pattern. British/American empire and Israeli/Jews rule over the world though Britain and America. Every news event that happens in the world is caused by the Anglo American/Jewish banksters circle designed to bring the world even more under their control(reminds me of a Chinese guy living in Germany named Gottermurang or something, all his posts where about how U.S is behind every issue that happens in every country on earth including factory accidents in China, doesn't matter what event it is. Lol ), All your posts revolves around this. Lol.
> It's the first time I have quoted you though, just wanted to see if I can add something new to your theory.


No offence. 
I feel extremely disgusting about the terrorist attacks no matter who is behind it .
But i have to point out that the westerners have double standards in definition of terrorist attacks happening in western countries and other countries they don't like ,such as China ,Russia, etc.
This double face really makes lots of Chinese feel angry and annoyed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

The Sandman said:


> Pls stop it KIDS have died it's not time for conspiracy theories.
> 
> *Salman Abedi named as bomber by police*



A UK born well educated (he was studying business before dropping out) guy who self-radicalized and carried out such dastardly act!!!

There is something seriously wrong. Its high time concerned section(s) introspects deeply and find a cure to this rotten phenomena ...


----------



## War Thunder

American Pakistani said:


> What kind of devils who attack and kill innocent civilians. Fk them.



The ones who want to further their agenda on attacking another nation of innocent civilians in the name of terrorism 

AKA NWO...


----------



## Hindustani78

President's Secretariat
24-May, 2017 13:02 IST
*President of India writes to Queen Elizabeth II conveying condolences on loss of lives in terror attack in Manchester *

The President of India, Shri Pranab Mukherjee has written to Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom, conveying condolences on the loss of lives in the terror attack in Manchester.

In his message, the President said, “We are deeply shocked by terror attack in Manchester. India condemns this heinous attack in strongest terms. We stand in solidarity with the people and the Government of the United Kingdom in this difficult hour.

This is not an attack just against the UK and its people; it is an attack against the humanity and the values that we all live for. These repeated terror attacks are a grim reminder, yet again, of the need for us to intensify the global fight against terrorism. India is fully committed to working with the UK and the international community in defeating these evil forces.

The people of India join me in conveying our sincere condolences for those whom we have lost. Our prayers are also with the injured. I wish them a speedy recovery”.

***


----------



## bobo6661

*Arsonists target Manchester mosque hours after terror attack*

A mosque’s door was burned down within hours of the Manchester Arena suicide bombing, prompting fears of a race hate attack in retaliation.

The arson attack happened just a few miles away from the scene of the terrorist attack, which killed 22 people and injured 119.

Mohammad Saddiq, imam of Jamia Qasmia Zahidia Islamic Centre, said it is ‘sad to see more misery in Manchester’ following the blast after an Ariana Grande concert.
The 60-year-old said the mosque in Villa Road, Oldham, was targeted at about 2am.

He said: ‘People are upset. The police are looking at CCTV and investigators were here this morning. We’ll definitely need a new door.








Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/05/23/arson...rs-after-terror-attack-6657059/#ixzz4hzBaC1T8


----------



## WarFariX

American Pakistani said:


> Syria and Iraq are warzones, Britain is not. Apologies in advance but imagine your loved ones goes out minding their own business and few hours later you only heard about them in news that they are no more in this world. Being of Pakistani origin we understand the pain as Pakistan itself had suffered from this menace in the past not so long ago.
> 
> P.S. Lives are precious, be it in Syria, Iraq or Britain, Pakistan or indian occupied kashmir or Israeli occupied palestine.


I never disagreed with you sir , lives of a basic human regardless of nation and ethnicity is very precious. Any loss of human anywhere is a matter of sadness. However , media is ruled by west in this world. They are very biased. Look how easily they managed to kill us and also call muslims as terrorists. :-(


----------



## Azadkashmir

one day the truth wlll come out.


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Extremely disturbing news... and the UK citizens were just coming out the Parliment attack... 

May the families and loved ones left behind find Peace...may the victims find Eternal Harmony.

May the Universe keep my Netherlands safe from such horrors. We also have troublemakers here as well.

This madness needs to end.


----------



## Fledgingwings

Very sad ! RIP to the victims.I hope the british athourities get to the bottom of this and nail those are resposible for the loss of innocent lives.


----------



## Spring Onion

Solomon2 said:


> I have had the strong impression that some political leaders wait to hear who did the deed and its claimed purpose before condemning it.
> 
> I first noticed this in the aftermath of the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing: only when it was learned that the likely perp was a white supremacist did the Saudis condemn it. As far as I know there was NO connection, either real or suspected, to Arabs or Muslims, so it would have been better if KSA had remained silent. Their unprompted and tardy statement implied that the Saudis would _not_ have condemned the bombing _if_ the perpetrator had represented a party or cause they supported.


plz make up your mind first whether you were talking about Pakistan or KSA. First you tried to drag Pakistan unnecessarily when failed now you are talking about KSA merely on the basis of your feelings instead of proofs.


----------



## Yahoooooo!

save_ghenda said:


> "The 22-year-old was born in Manchester to parents of *Libyan* descent, the BBC understands."
> 
> As expected not Pakistani!


Sahi hai. Ab tujhe neend aayegi. Ab tak phati padi hui thi ki "Pakistani hua to Kaise spin karenge "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Yahoooooo! said:


> Sahi hai. Ab tujhe neend aayegi. Ab tak phati padi hui thi ki "Pakistani hua to Kaise spin karenge "



Nope, teri need haram ho gheye thi jhab Pakistani nai nikala. I knew there was 0% chance of it being Pakistani. We are not involved in terrorism in Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aimazaadi

Starlord said:


> Hope that no Muslim is involved .. and RIP to the dead and Quick recovery for the injured, If that is again ISIS, drop a fcuking nuke on them



Don't worry sir! Saudi's have bought a hell of arsenal for ISIS!!!


----------



## Well.wisher

I think West should think twice of interfering in muslim countries and killing our muslims like animals . 
They feel pain when they are victim of atrocities but yet blame those innocent Muslims as terrorists who are victim of same enemy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

wellwisher

Yes there are some idiots in England that are going to react with a pathetic response like to set fire to a mosque door. 

We in the west should start to understand that not all Muslims are a problem. In fact it is the other way round, most muslims are very decent people. It will be a long road, but I hope we can get there together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

mercurydancer said:


> wellwisher
> 
> Yes there are some idiots in England that are going to react with a pathetic response like to set fire to a mosque door.
> 
> We in the west should start to understand that not all Muslims are a problem. In fact it is the other way round, most muslims are very decent people. It will be a long road, but I hope we can get there together.



Yeah . Muslim world should stop being used as a land for trying the modern war weapons of USA and russia . 
A muslim has as equal life of that of westerner . His life is not inferior to a westerner I hope you understood. Trump should watch his mouth . 

Rip to victims .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Well.wisher

ValerioAurelius said:


> Do you know what the word "cuck" means?
> 
> 
> 
> This is plain and simple disgusting. A muslim targeted little children. Thats the basic line. Nothing else matters. You either distance yourself from that or you are the problem.
> 
> That pathetic loser was cared for in UK, fed there. He and his family lived there like parasitic leeches, protected by idiots who believed in that multi culti nonsense.
> 
> I thank god evry day that Italy was not hit yet. I know our secret service works hard to prevent this evry day.
> 
> I did think about what i would do if that would hit one of my family and loved ones. I could not live with that. I would chose Vendetta. And i dont just say that. I could not rest until justice was served.



And we're facing such type of ignorant bastards everyday who kill our children and rip them off but yet the whole blame is on us for sponsoring terrorism. We see our children getting shot by these bastards from afghan land to whom we gave shelter for all life . 
There is a huge difference of empathy shown to muslims in such circumstances vs west. 

Muslims have died waiting for justice cause the world is not in their control, almighty USA want justice others can go to hell .


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Well.wisher said:


> And we're facing such type of ignorant bastards everyday who kill our children and rip them off but yet the whole blame is on us for sponsoring terrorism. We see our children getting shot by these bastards from afghan land to whom we gave shelter for all life .
> There is a huge difference of empathy shown to muslims in such circumstances vs west.
> 
> Muslims have died waiting for justice cause the world is not in their control, almighty USA want justice others can go to hell .




Because you allowed this and nurtured it. There are consequences you should make but you are too weak to do them. Thats the problem. 

There were leaders in the islamic world who knew the right thing to do. Ataturk in Turkey (whose legacy is destroyed now...) and Nasser in Egypt. 

Ban religion completly from public life. Ban it from politics, from the streets. 

A few weeks ago the Pope was in Cairo and his speech there showed exactly where the problem was.

While the Pope adressed metaphysical problems the leading islamic cleric there hold an empty speech. Full of the typical apologies. the typical blames on others. There is zero self reflection. 

The entire world suffers from this. And you know who suffers most? Your countries.

A crazy bastard killed children and we see the same pathetic apologies here: "This has nothing to do with Islam. Evil west bombs muslim coutries. Palestine! Britney Spears! Burger King! I cant´shit properly!"

Let me ask you, why is this gigantic problem with one faith only that Scale? Why no global Shinto terrorism? Why no global Hindu Terrorism? Why no global buddhist terrorism?

There are radicals evrywhere but it appears only one group is out to spread pain globally.

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

The Italian facist makes an appearance, your ideology killed millions, the last thing you should be lecturing others.


----------



## mercurydancer

Well.wisher said:


> Yeah . Muslim world should stop being used as a land for trying the modern war weapons of USA and russia .
> A muslim has as equal life of that of westerner . His life is not inferior to a westerner I hope you understood. Trump should watch his mouth .
> 
> Rip to victims .



Absolutely I understand. Every life is precious. Those who wish to make their life valueless by becoming suicide bombers are exempt from the preciousness of life. 

As many have said, Pakistan is certainly no stranger to terrorist attack. Please accept that us in the UK are not exempt. I say again, what do we do now? Possibly join together against the terrorists.



ValerioAurelius said:


> Do you know what the word "cuck" means?
> 
> 
> 
> This is plain and simple disgusting. A muslim targeted little children. Thats the basic line. Nothing else matters. You either distance yourself from that or you are the problem.
> 
> That pathetic loser was cared for in UK, fed there. He and his family lived there like parasitic leeches, protected by idiots who believed in that multi culti nonsense.
> 
> I thank god evry day that Italy was not hit yet. I know our secret service works hard to prevent this evry day.
> 
> I did think about what i would do if that would hit one of my family and loved ones. I could not live with that. I would chose Vendetta. And i dont just say that. I could not rest until justice was served.



I have no idea what cuck means.

The plain and simple truth is that the murderer turned against his own people, from the city where he was born, to the people who educated him, who provided him with a peaceful city in which he could grow, to the religion who he related to, to kill children.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaanbaz

Rafi said:


> The Italian facist makes an appearance, your ideology killed millions, the last thing you should be lecturing others.



Dude hes adopted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Rafi said:


> The Italian facist makes an appearance, your ideology killed millions, the last thing you should be lecturing others.



I can lecture who i want. We had the enlightening and Renaissance. Another problem you have.

Why dont we test it? Why dont you go into your Mosque next friday and then walk infront them and critisize your Imam? Do it infront all. Explain them your opinion and where you disagree.

Go there and talk! Stop to listen!

Those who only listen lose their voice. You are individuals. Show it. Each one of you has his own brain. Open up. Why not invite women and let them speak freely? Listen their stories. Invite christians. 

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Well.wisher

ValerioAurelius said:


> Because you allowed this and nurtured it. There are consequences you should make but you are too weak to do them. Thats the problem.
> 
> There were leaders in the islamic world who knew the right thing to do. Ataturk in Turkey (whose legacy is destroyed now...) and Nasser in Egypt.
> 
> Ban religion completly from public life. Ban it from politics, from the streets.
> 
> A few weeks ago the Pope was in Cairo and his speech there showed exactly where the problem was.
> 
> While the Pope adressed metaphysical problems the leading islamic cleric there hold an empty speech. Full of the typical apologies. the typical blames on others. There is zero self reflection.
> 
> The entire world suffers from this. And you know who suffers most? Your countries.
> 
> A crazy bastard killed children and we see the same pathetic apologies here: "This has nothing to do with Islam. Evil west bombs muslim coutries. Palestine! Britney Spears! Burger King! I cant´shit properly!"
> 
> Let me ask you, why is this gigantic problem with one faith only that Scale? Why no global Shinto terrorism? Why no global Hindu Terrorism? Why no global buddhist terrorism?
> 
> There are radicals evrywhere but it appears only one group is out to spread pain globally.
> 
> @waz



Okay you want to continue with the same bullshit of Islam is terror , muslims are terrorists., pakistan is terror .. fine , continue .. I'm not interested.


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Well.wisher said:


> Okay you want to continue with the same bullshit of Islam is terror , muslims are terrorists., pakistan is terror .. fine , continue .. I'm not interested.



I did not say that. You are so brainwashed that you are unable to even understand basic things.

Let me ask you something, why are not terrorist attacks in poland, czech republic, hungary and slovenia?

Poland fought in Iraq and Afghanistan. Yet Poland has no terror attacks. Poland takes no refugees from middle east.

So why can children in warsaw visit safely a concert and in manchester not?


----------



## Solomon2

ValerioAurelius said:


> ...There were leaders in the islamic world who knew the right thing to do. Ataturk in Turkey (whose legacy is destroyed now...) and Nasser in Egypt. Ban religion completly from public life. Ban it from politics, from the streets -


It both cases these were successful military leaders who were strong and respected enough to do it in the wake of the repeated failures of the old regime. But they took different courses: Ataturk, ever-realistic, threw back the Europeans yet sought to steer his people towards European Enlightenment civilization, while Nasser sought to establish himself as the new Pharaoh. 

Ataturk - whose bio by Andrew Mango I'm reading now (thank you @1683) - abandoned an attempt to "reform" Islam and simply required that Islam be a personal religion, completely excluded from the political sphere. Mango notes that since Islam is a political system that this didn't make sense, "but it was workable."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

ValerioAurelius said:


> I can lecture who i want. We had the enlightening and Renaissance. Another problem you have.
> 
> Why dont we test it? Why dont you go into your Mosque next friday and then walk infront them and critisize your Imam? Do it infront all. Explain them your opinion and where you disagree.
> 
> Go there and talk! Stop to listen!
> 
> Those who only listen lose their voice. You are individuals. Show it. Each one of you has his own brain. Open up. Why not invite women and let them speak freely? Listen their stories. Invite christians.
> 
> @waz



Lol our women are doctors and soldiers and fighter pilots, they are university lecturer's and everything in between. What did benito achieve and what did his mate Adolf achieve?

The terorists I have fought against personally, what have you done my little indian friend???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

If someone already posted it then inform and I will delete it but UAE put the Britishflag up on the Burj Khalifa

*UAE stands with Manchester as Burj Khalifa and other landmarks light up with the British flag*










A number of landmark buildings in Dubai and Abu Dhabi were illuminated with the colours of the Union Jack flag, in solidarity with the city of Manchester, following the terrorist attack there.

Yesterday, the Burj Khalifa in Dubai was lit up with colours of the British flag to stand united with the victims of the terrorist attack in Manchester, which targeted young children and saw 22 people killed.

The initiative emanates from the UAE's solidarity and from its firm position in rejection of terrorism, in all its forms and manifestations

Iconic buildings lit up in solidarity with Manchester include the Emirates Palace, Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi in Al Maryah Island, Abu Dhabi Global Market, the Marina Mall, the Galleria Mall, the Capital Gate, ADNOC, the Sheikh Zayed Bridge and Hazza bin Zayed Stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Rafi said:


> Lol our women are doctors and soldiers and fighter pilots, they are university lecturer's and everything in between. What did benito achieve and what did his mate Adolf achieve?
> 
> The terorists I have fought against personally, what have you done my little indian friend???



Try it again in english, i dont speak klingon or whatever bubbeling you try here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

ValerioAurelius said:


> Try it again in english, i dont speak klingon or whatever bubbeling you try here.



"Bubbeling" is hardly English is it, my son?
I repeat, I have fought the terorists, what have you done, my little indian friend.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Solomon2 said:


> It both cases these were successful military leaders who were strong and respected enough to do it in the wake of the repeated failures of the old regime. But they took different courses: Ataturk, ever-realistic, threw back the Europeans yet sought to steer his people towards European Enlightenment civilization, while Nasser sought to establish himself as the new Pharaoh.
> 
> Ataturk - whose bio by Andrew Mango I'm reading now (thank you @1683) - abandoned an attempt to "reform" Islam and simply required that Islam be a personal religion, completely excluded from the political sphere. Mango notes that since Islam is a political system that this didn't make sense, "but it was workable."


I thought ataturk was a traitor.

ataturk drank alcohol.


----------



## khansaheeb

American Pakistani said:


> What kind of devils who attack and kill innocent civilians. Fk them.



Evil Bastards.


----------



## Rafi

Iqbal Ali said:


> I thought ataturk was a traitor.
> 
> ataturk drank alcohol.



I disagree, Ataturk was a great man, he recognised the problems in his country and made it modern.

If not for him, Turkey would be another third world shit hole like much of the middle east.

As to his personal failures and sins that is between him and his God.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

*UK foreign policy to blame for Manchester bombing: Analyst*
Wed May 24, 2017 12:33PM

*Jahangir Mohammad, the director of the Center for Muslims’ Affairs, says the war in Iraq "caused total de-stability" in the region and led to the emergence of the Daesh Takfiri terrorist group. *

The instability in Iraq, Mohammad said, "spread to Syria and it is spreading to Libya." The analyst said the status quo in the region was a consequence of "British foreign policy."

In his interview with Press TV, Mohammad also said it was "totally hypocritical now to blame Muslims and to blame Islam for" the recent terrorist attack in Manchester.

Source: http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2017/05/24/523036/Britain-Manchester-Arena-Muslims


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Jaanbaz said:


> Dude hes adopted.



I thought he was immigrant as well , not necessarily adopted


----------



## MultaniGuy

Rafi said:


> I disagree, Ataturk was a great man, he recognised the problems in his country and made it modern.
> 
> If not for him, Turkey would be another third world shit hole like much of the middle east.
> 
> As to his personal failures and sins that is between him and his God.


They say ataturk was not a muslim.


----------



## Rafi

Iqbal Ali said:


> They say ataturk was not a muslim.



Not true. And we should not judge.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Please stay commited to the topic and don't bring historical honorable leader of Turkey into mix - Thank you

Solomon and Italian (Alias) are working really hard to spread some "News"


----------



## MultaniGuy

Rafi said:


> Not true. And we should not judge.


umm yes it is true.


----------



## Yahoooooo!

save_ghenda said:


> Nope, teri need haram ho gheye thi jhab Pakistani nai nikala.



Really? *Did I say anything like* "I expect it TO BE Pakistani" earlier? I was responding to your quote earlier which said the following



save_ghenda said:


> As expected not Pakistani*!*



& in addition you also added an *Exclamation Point! *in jubilation.



> I knew there was 0% chance of it being Pakistani.
> *We are not involved in terrorism in Europe*.


Kyon Geographically baant liya hai kya world ko? i.e. only certain countries Pakistan will target..


Here are a few links for you to peruse
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...c7295d35415_story.html?utm_term=.3f54f7344946
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ans-training-in-Pakistan-terrorist-camps.html
http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/26/world/europe/britain-terror-training/index.html?hpt=wo_bn6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Styx

fought in Libya and wanted revenge.. 
https://www.wsj.com/articles/manchester-bomber-fought-in-libya-1495662073

father and brother also arrested




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/24/father-brother-manchester-bomber-arrested-libya/


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Here is the Cycle of war


WAR
---------------DESTROYS STABLE GOVERNMENTS
-------------------------CREATES UNSTABLE CITIES
--------------------------------------ROUGES / CITIZENS have civil war
-------------------------------------------------------CHAOS leads to extreme views
--------------------------------------------------------------Extremism expands
------------------------------------------------------------------Population demographic emerges with mental(Stress) issues

Extreme views on life and death don't come from Religion , but emerge from Ashes of fire in towns and cities.



Before Iraq was destabalized , in all honesty me as a Pakistani Muslim never even knew Iraq had Shia/Sunni population , it was 100% stable and quite normal country

In this case the guilty is from Libya, Before in France it was someone from Syria


Seems like their is a trend related to war and crimes

*Obviously people who commit Haneious crime such as one in UK recently (Act of Terrorism) are 100% guilty but unfortunately they are a product of "WAR" not religion*

When many soldiers of war who after retirement in western countries become involved in crimes or murders , they are called suffering from post war disorder. So if soldiers can suffer the illness why can't folks who were children or teens or youth during the time. Eventually some of them become violent as they age. (If it is a mental disorder for soldiers why is it not same for children/youth/teens?)


Africa has been Embroiled in similar cycle of war , and now world order is pushing to destabalize Middle east , well it is already destabalized ... not thinking about it anymore


Governments who started these wars don't necessarily have a memory or recollection of their own decisions , they seem to have short term memory. After the crime is commited (or freedom as some may call it). It is quickly forgotten who started the war.

Then all the ills that come out of that decision are quickly disposed upon the religion or faith of the other party



But Islamist/Muslim debat is quite popular in media , and most government officials are also cool with that story , as it keeps their bums from being exposed


----------



## Styx

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Here is the Cycle of war
> 
> 
> WAR
> ---------------DESTROYS STABLE GOVERNMENTS
> -------------------------CREATES UNSTABLE CITIES
> --------------------------------------ROUGES / CITIZENS have civil war
> -------------------------------------------------------CHAOS leads to extreme views
> --------------------------------------------------------------Extremism expands
> ------------------------------------------------------------------Population demographic emerges with mental(Stress) issues
> 
> Extreme views on life and death don't come from Religion , but emerge from Ashes of fire in towns and cities.
> 
> 
> 
> Before Iraq was destabalized , in all honesty me as a Pakistani Muslim never even knew Iraq had Shia/Sunni population , it was 100% stable and quite normal country
> 
> In this case the guilty is from Libya, Before in France it was someone from Syria
> 
> 
> Seems like their is a trend related to war and crimes
> 
> *Obviously people who commit Haneious crime such as one in UK recently (Act of Terrorism) are 100% guilty but unfortunately they are a product of "WAR" not religion*
> 
> When many soldiers of war who after retirement in western countries become involved in crimes or murders , they are called suffering from post war disorder. So if soldiers can suffer the illness why can't folks who were children or teens or youth during the time. Eventually some of them become violent as they age. (If it is a mental disorder for soldiers why is it not same for children/youth/teens?)
> 
> 
> Africa has been Embroiled in similar cycle of war , and now world order is pushing to destabalize Middle east , well it is already destabalized ... not thinking about it anymore
> 
> 
> Governments who started these wars don't necessarily have a memory or recollection of their own decisions , they seem to have short term memory. After the crime is commited (or freedom as some may call it). It is quickly forgotten who started the war.
> 
> Then all the ills that come out of that decision are quickly disposed upon the religion or faith of the other party
> 
> 
> 
> But Islamist/Muslim debat is quite popular in media , and most government officials are also cool with that story , as it keeps their bums from being exposed


Here is a list of wars the US has been involved in:





Everyone from Imperial Japan, who were nuked, to Nazi Germany, who were utterly destroyed, to Korea and Vietnam.. all of whom suffered greatly, but we don't see any "extremists" from any of those countries.

Muslim countries, otoh, different story.. so the problem is clearly not just war.

Why have muslim populations affected by war not been able to make the spectacular recoveries like in the case of Japan, Germany and Korea ?

The US took in almost a million Vietnamese refugees after that war, and that community is super integrated and are flourishing, no revenge attacks, no suicide bombings, no driving over people with trucks, or flying planes into buildings.

Europe takes in refugees like these Abedis from arab/muslim countries and you get 22 dead kids.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_terrorism_in_Europe_(2014–present)



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Then all the ills that come out of that decision are quickly disposed upon the religion or faith of the other party



Still want to argue that Islam has nothing to do with it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Avicenna

Well.wisher said:


> I think West should think twice of interfering in muslim countries and killing our muslims like animals .
> They feel pain when they are victim of atrocities but yet blame those innocent Muslims as terrorists who are victim of same enemy .



This is a very true statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EnggineerShahjehan

Ok so which muslim country is next in line to be bombed? Libya Agian??


----------



## Avicenna

ValerioAurelius said:


> Do you know what the word "cuck" means?
> 
> 
> 
> This is plain and simple disgusting. A muslim targeted little children. Thats the basic line. Nothing else matters. You either distance yourself from that or you are the problem.
> 
> That pathetic loser was cared for in UK, fed there. He and his family lived there like parasitic leeches, protected by idiots who believed in that multi culti nonsense.
> 
> I thank god evry day that Italy was not hit yet. I know our secret service works hard to prevent this evry day.
> 
> I did think about what i would do if that would hit one of my family and loved ones. I could not live with that. I would chose Vendetta. And i dont just say that. I could not rest until justice was served.



Teach us what cuck means you little Italian Trumptard....

I'm sick of you right wing people be it Indians, Italians, whatever.....latching on to this alt-right jargon.

Enough with the Islam/Muslim bashing. And Solomon2, you sir are an intellectual troll of the highest order.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Avicenna said:


> Teach us what cuck means you little Italian Trumptard....
> 
> I'm sick of you right wing people be it Indians, Italians, whatever.....latching on to this alt-right jargon.
> 
> Enough with the Islam/Muslim bashing. And Solomon2, you sir are an intellectual troll of the highest order.




You are a cuck. You dont need an explanation.

And who are you to say "enough"? We have freedom of speech. Dont we?

So far no one could explain me here:

Why dont Vietnamese blow themself up?

Why see we no Shinto terrorism?

Why has Europe zero problems with Vietnamese, Indian or Chinese migrants?

We can all agree a specific group has a massive problem.

So far we see zero self critizism. According to them evrything is super good and all that what is not good is caused by others. There is zero self reflection. There is zero ability to look inwards. 

All we got as explanation here was foreign wars. Weather, and Burger Kings price model. 

Can anyone here from this specific community maybe label 3 points within his own community that lead to such problems? It would be something interesting to actually see some inside critique. 

@waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

I find it insulting to the memory of the victims to say Islam or muslims have nothing to do with these acts.Islam and muslims have everything to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

flamer84 said:


> I find it insulting to the memory of the victims to say Islam or muslims have nothing to do with these acts.Islam and muslims have everything to do with it.



I find it insulting that you say Muslims have something to do with it. I haven't done anything.



Geralt said:


> View attachment 399117
> 
> 
> View attachment 399118
> 
> 
> singing girl:
> View attachment 399119
> 
> 
> musical instrument
> View attachment 399120
> 
> 
> wine
> View attachment 399121
> 
> 
> I guess they deserved it then.



Fueling Islamophobia with fake Hadith.
@waz this scum definitely needs a permanent ban.


----------



## ValerioAurelius

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> I find it insulting that you say Muslims have something to do with it. I haven't done anything.



And thats exactly the problem. You havent doe anything to prevent this. Its accepted in your group. Your silence is thundering applause. Silence is agreement.

But lets try again. Can you tell me 3 bad habits in your religion?

Any form of self critique? What do you think is inherit into your customs that promotes this behavior.

So far all i see is that you isolate yourself from it. All those murderers are civilized in your specific macro group. So what do you think is there?


----------



## Mamluk

ValerioAurelius said:


> And thats exactly the problem. You havent doe anything to prevent this. Its accepted in your group. Your silence is thundering applause. Silence is agreement.



Why should I do anything? The war is between you and Middle Easterners. It's not my war. I have nothing to gain - I don't get anything (money or resources) out of either the West or the ME.


----------



## flamer84

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> I find it insulting that you say Muslims have something to do with it. I haven't done anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Fueling Islamophobia with fake Hadith.
> @waz this scum definitely needs a permanent ban.


Stop twisting my words,I didn't say all muslims but I won't burry my head in the sand and won't see radical Islamic ideology which inspires these acts.Islam or that the perpetrators come from the muslim community.There is a problem with Islam and muslim communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ValerioAurelius

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Why should I do anything? The war is between you and Middle Easterners. It's not my war. I have nothing to gain - I don't get anything (money or resources) out of either the West or the ME.




What should the west do?

Lets say we place security on Top 1.

We see there are zero attacks in POland, Hungary, Slovenia and Czech republic.

What is the difference? 

And if we adress this difference, should we follow Poland for example in its approach? Poland doesnt allow muslims in. 

You and others here say its not Muslims and Islam. But strangely Poland and the other nations i mentioned seem to have no problem regarding that. Explain it to me. If it is no Problem in Islam, how comes we dont see monsters smashing with trucks into people in Warsaw?


----------



## Mamluk

flamer84 said:


> Stop twisting my words,I didn't say all muslims but I won't burry my head in the sand and won't see radical Islamic ideology which inspires these acts.Islam or that the perpetrators come from the muslim community.There is a problem with Islam and muslim communities.



Wrong again. There is a problem with people from certain region. But that region houses only *19%* of all Muslims.

You are at war with that region. So you need to put immigrants belonging to that region under surveillance.

It doesn't look like the terror attacks are stopping anytime soon because it seems the ME vs West conflict will continue. But we non-ME Muslims are not responsible for that. The burden is on your leaders and on ME leaders to stop the wars in ME. They call the shots, not us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Fueling Islamophobia with fake Hadith.


open your copy of sahih al bukhari (5590) and sunnah ibn majah (4020) and check. 

you can check online too: 
https://sunnah.com/urn/52420

https://sunnah.com/urn/1291200


----------



## Mamluk

Geralt said:


> open your copy of sahih al bukhari (5590) and sunnah ibn majah (4020) and check.
> 
> you can check online too:
> https://sunnah.com/urn/52420
> 
> https://sunnah.com/urn/1291200



No one reads those fake Hadith.


----------



## Styx

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> No one reads those fake Hadith.


al bukhari is a favourite of the radical wahhabi types, they take everything in there super seriously and literally. 

_..the father belongs to the *Salafi Jihadi *movement, the most extreme sect of Salafism and from which Al Qaeda and the Islamic State group hail. Haroun added that Abedi, also known as Abu Ismail, had returned to the Libyan capital of Tripoli.
_
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...eda-linked-group-ex-libyan-official-says.html


----------



## Mamluk

ValerioAurelius said:


> What should the west do?
> 
> Lets say we place security on Top 1.
> 
> We see there are zero attacks in POland, Hungary, Slovenia and Czech republic.
> 
> What is the difference?
> 
> And if we adress this difference, should we follow Poland for example in its approach? Poland doesnt allow muslims in.
> 
> You and others here say its not Muslims and Islam. But strangely Poland and the other nations i mentioned seem to have no problem regarding that. Explain it to me. If it is no Problem in Islam, how comes we dont see monsters smashing with trucks into people in Warsaw?



This guy is from Libya. Libya is a pure mess right now and many are very anti-Western. Obviously, if you are a Western country and you have Libyan immigrants there's reason to worry about security.

On the other hand, Poland can fill their country with a million Azerbaijani Muslims and won't have a problem, because Azerbaijani Muslims don't identify with Libyans/Syrians/Iraqis.


----------



## Styx

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> This guy is from Libya. Libya is a pure mess right now.


_Born and raised in Manchester in 1994, Abedi, the second youngest of four children, grew up in a Muslim household but matured into a university dropout with an appetite for bloodshed.

Abedi went to Burnage Academy for Boys between 2009 and 2011, and then on to Salford University in 2014 where he studied business management before dropping out, according to a source. 




The source said Abedi began his course in 2014 and attended lectures for two years but then stopped going. He would have graduated this summer.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...salman-abedi-named-manchester-suicide-bomber/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

Geralt said:


> _Born and raised in Manchester in 1994, Abedi, the second youngest of four children, grew up in a Muslim household but matured into a university dropout with an appetite for bloodshed.
> 
> Abedi went to Burnage Academy for Boys between 2009 and 2011, and then on to Salford University in 2014 where he studied business management before dropping out, according to a source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The source said Abedi began his course in 2014 and attended lectures for two years but then stopped going. He would have graduated this summer.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...salman-abedi-named-manchester-suicide-bomber/_



His father and brother were arrested in Libya. Their family lives between Manchester, UK and Libya. He got radicalized in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ValerioAurelius

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> His father and brother were arrested in Libya. Their family lives between Manchester, UK and Libya. He got radicalized in Libya.




I give up. Its senseless. 

I seriously tried to be fair and at least give those folks the possibility and chance to show some inside critique. Its impossible. They totally lócked themself in. They are totally incapable for self criticism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Wrong again. There is a problem with people from certain region. But that region houses only *19%* of all Muslims.
> 
> You are at war with that region. So you need to put immigrants belonging to that region under surveillance.
> 
> It doesn't look like the terror attacks are stopping anytime soon because it seems the ME vs West conflict will continue. But we non-ME Muslims are not responsible for that. The burden is on your leaders and on ME leaders to stop the wars in ME. They call the shots, not us.


Being from Pakistan one might say you are also at war with that region as the fact that your country has suffered more casualties from terrorism than Europe combined does not elude me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamluk

flamer84 said:


> Being from Pakistan one might say you are also at war with that region as the fact that your country has suffered more casualties from terrorism than Europe combined does not elude me.



Yes we are. We fought Afghan based group on behalf of the US -- now India is exploiting their anger and funding these groups to attack inside Pakistan.

Every time one of these terrorists (TTP) attack and kill civilians, we don't curse all Muslims. We know the geopolitics behind it and take action accordingly. Expelling illegal Afghan migrants has already started.


----------



## flamer84

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Yes we are. We fought Afghan based group on behalf of the US -- now India is exploiting their anger and funding these groups to attack inside Pakistan.
> 
> Every time one of these terrorists (TTP) attack and kill civilians, we don't curse all Muslims. We know the geopolitics behind it and take action accordingly. Expelling Afghan migrants has already started.





[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Yes we are. We fought Afghan based group on behalf of the US -- now India is exploiting their anger and funding these groups to attack inside Pakistan.
> 
> Every time one of these terrorists (TTP) attack and kill civilians, we don't curse all Muslims. We know the geopolitics behind it and take action accordingly. Expelling illegal Afghan migrants has already started.


I didn't curse all muslims but I can't pretend that this is not a violent mutation of Islam or that the perpetrators don't come from within the muslim community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> His father and brother were arrested in Libya. Their family lives between Manchester, UK and Libya. He got radicalized in Libya.


Indeed. Even his father was a member and sympathizer of Al Qaeda and obviously he supports his son(though he now claims him and his sons innocence for fear of prosecution). Don't understand how this our government/leaders can let people like this in our country, under the guise of "asylum/helping persecuted and oppressed people around the world".. Now we see the results .




*Father of Manchester Arena suicide bomber 'was a member of al-Qaeda linked militant group'*
share
_





Manchester Arena bomber Salman Abedi
_

_ Roland Oliphant _
_24 MAY 2017 • 8:47 PM


The father of the Manchester Arena suicide bomber was a member of al-Qaeda linked militant group that attempted to assassinate Muammar Gaddafi in the 1990s, it was claimed on Wednesday. 

Ramadan Abedi, the father of bomberSalman Abedi, was a member of the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group, a militant group founded in 1995 to pursue the violent overthrow of Gaddafi’s military dictatorship, Abdel-Basit Haroun, a former Libyan security official claimed. 

Mr Abedi, who lived in Britain for over a decade in the 1990s and 2000s but now lives in Libya with other members of the family, denied the allegation. 






Father of Salman Abedi
"We don't believe in killing innocents. This is not us," Mr Abedi, 51, told the AP. 

Mr Abedi made the comments shortly before he and another of his sons, Hachem Abedi, were arrested in Tripoli by security forces loyal to the UN-recognized Government of National Accord.

The arrest of Mr Abedi was carried out by the Rada force, a counter-terrorism group formed by former anti-Gaddafi militia men, reportedly as he was giving an interview on television. It was not clear if the move had been sanctioned by other branches of Libya's fractious government of national accord. 

A spokesman for the group said Hachem Abedi was suspected of links with the Islamic State terrorist group, which claimed responsibility for the attack in Manchester

Earlier Ramadan Abedi spoke out in defence of his elder son, telling reporters that he could not believe reports Salman Abedi was behind the attack and saying that his son never expressed sympathy for jihadist terrorism. 



“I was really shocked when I saw the news, I still don’t believe it,” Mr Abedi told Bloomberg.

“Until now my son is a suspect, and the authorities haven’t come up with a final conclusion,” he added.

He said he last saw his son several days ago in Tripoli, the capital of Libya, when Salman told his mother he was planning a pilgrimage to Mecca.

He strongly denied suspecting his son of radicalization, saying Salman was only “as religious as any child who opens his eyes in a religious family.”






Hashem Abedi
“Every father knows his son and his thoughts, my son does not have extremist thoughts,” he said. 

“As we were discussing news of similar attacks earlier, he was always against those attacks, saying there’s no religious justification for them. I don’t understand how he’d have become involved in an attack that led to the killing of children.”

Ramadan Abedi, who was born in 1965, was an officer in Muammar Gaddafi’s internal security service until he fled the country in the early 1990s.

He arrived in the UK in 1993, and like many Libyan exiles settled in south Manchester, where Salman was born in 1994.

He returned to Libya in 2008 after a reconciliation deal with the Gadaffi government, and was joined by other members of the family after the dictator was overthrown in 2011.

The LIFG maintained a branch among the Manchester community, a member of the Libyan diaspora who declined to be named said. 

There are no previously documented links between the LIFG, which formally disbanded in 2011, and the Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (Isil). 






General Khalifa Haftar, commander in the Libyan National Army (LNA), during a visit to Moscow in November CREDIT: MAXIM SHEMETOV/REUTERS
However, the group is proscribed in Britain and had long established links with al-Qaeda, the terrorist group founded by Osama bin Laden. 

The Home Office describes the group as “part of the wider global Islamist extremist movement, as inspired by al Qaeda” whose goal is to “replace the current Libyan regime with a hard-line Islamic state.”

Its activities included at least one failed assassination attempt on Gaddaffi in the 1990s. 

The United Kingdom launched a crackdown on the group after Tony Blair and Gaddafi struck a controversial “deal in the desert” in 2004, leading to the rendition of several of the group’s leaders to Libya.

They include Abdel-Hakim Belhaj, the former leader of the group and now head of the conservative Islamist al-Watan party, and Khaled al-Sharif, another former fighter in Afghanistan who has served as a deputy defence minister in two governments in Tripoli.

In January Mr Belhaj won the right to sue Jack Straw, the former home secretary, over MI6 involvement in his and his pregnant wife's rendition to Libya in 2004. 


Read more: https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.te...ion-accuses-britain-nurturing-manchester/amp/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

flamer84 said:


> I didn't curse all muslims but I can't pretend that this is not a violent mutation of Islam or that the perpetrators don't come from within the muslim community.



Yes, but would this exist without the wars in ME? How much control do I, a regular Muslim, have over the events in ME? @ValerioAurelius thinks if we ordinary Muslims introspect the problem will be solved. Will it? There's big power geopolitics in play in ME and it has everything to do with oil pipelines (Syria) and control over resources (like Iraq). Will that stop if we introspect? Will power hungry factions in ME stop fighting if we introspect?

To be honest, me, my old *Muslim *parents and my little *Muslim *siblings can do this much to stop it: a big *0*. Same with most of billion+ Muslims. Hating us won't solve the problem.

As for introspection, I can only speak for myself. I don't hate people in the West or non-Muslims in general. I don't see any reason to, and I come from a very conservative Muslims family. I believe it depends on the political atmosphere of the region where one is raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bir

*MANCHESTER SUICIDE-BOMBER FAMILY SUPPOSEDLY COOPERATED WITH UK INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES AGAINST GADDAFI*



Wednesday, 24 May, 2017 - 18:12

The executor of the terrorist attack in Manchester, which claimed the lives of 22 people became Salman Abedi, a native of a family of Libyan political emigrants, the British media reported. According to their information, his parents fled the Gaddafi regime to Britain. After the overthrow of the Libyan leader (to which the British authorities contributed), they returned to their homeland. Years before the terrorist attack, Abadi also visited Libya, where he trained with local terrorists. His parents worked in the organs of the Libyan state security before fleeing to Britain and, most likely, cooperated with the special services of this country.

Among the neighbors of the Abadi family, there are the Libyans from the Libyan Islamic militant group/ They are extremists who were also sheltered by the United Kingdom and are untouched by British security services despite their extremist nature.

https://www.geopolitica.ru/en/news/...ated-uk-intelligence-agencies-against-gaddafi


----------



## mike2000 is back

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> Yes, but would this exist without the wars in ME? How much control do I, a regular Muslim, have over the events in ME? @ValerioAurelius thinks if we ordinary Muslims introspect the problem will be solved. Will it? There's big power geopolitics in play in ME and it has everything to do with oil pipelines (Syria) and control over resources (like Iraq). Will that stop if we introspect? Will power hungry factions in ME stop fighting if we introspect?
> 
> To be honest, me, my old *Muslim *parents and my little *Muslim *siblings can do this much to stop it: a big *0*. Same with most of billion+ Muslims. Hating us won't solve the problem.
> 
> As for introspection, I can only speak for myself. I don't hate people in the West or non-Muslims in general. I don't see any reason to, and I come from a very conservative Muslims family. I believe it depends on the political atmosphere of the region where one is raised.


Agree. To be honest, I think it's a very tricky situation. Every world power be it the U.S, Russia, China, U.K, France etc all have interests in the middle East and it's normal for countries to follow their national interests.
However for some western powers doing so is a tricky situation. For example as the article I posted said , this islamic group that this young boys father was part of tried to overthrow Gaddafi for a long time. After Libya under Gaddafi mend ties with Britain (and the West) under Tony Blair and both started cracking down on these extremists groups, our leftists("peace loving" Jeremy Corbyn included. Lol), human rights groups, activists and even some muslims here were alarmed saying how dare "evil blood thirsty" Tony Blair become close partner with a brutal terrorist regime/dictator like Gaddafi and how we were supporting and helping a brutal despot who persecute/oppress and kill his own people with our support just because of "oil".lol 

Fast forward 7 years later when the Libyan uprising/revolution started, in the first days, these same group of people were the first ones saying how our government won't do anything while Libyan people are being massacred, because Gaddafi is now a close ally of "Evil West". However, as things began to get out of control and even more bloody, the western narrative changed and we took a harder line demanding for intervention. These same people were still the first to criticise our intervention as imperialism seeking oil/resources etc. lol same scenario happened with Saddam.

One thing, I have learned from geo politics in the middle East is that as a western power YOU ARE DAMNED IF YOU DO SOMETHING AND DAMNED IF YOU DON'T.
I believe it's better we don't get involved directly against brutal tyrant in the region , no matter how many of their people are being massacred or gassed. I believe the policy we have adopted in Syria is the best moving forward. I.e keeping our direct involvement/engagement to the minimum, can offer support but not intervene against tyrants directly. Even so, we can see that the Syrian uprising turned civil war is still raging on with end in sight. Imagine we had gotten involved like we almost did few years ago, all the blame will be on us. So minimum engagement should be the new norm despite the casualties in these countries IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Mike Arnold *
( Former MI5/6 Officer)

During 9/11 and 7/7 (and others) there were obvious ‘crime signatures’.

It is a terrible shame that our Governments have been allowed not to address the well documented scientific evidence regarding the murder of WPC Yvonne Fletcher and 9/11.

The likely ‘crime signatures’ for the recent Manchester bombing are:


































*‎Mike Arnold‎ to Global War on Terrorism is bogus*


----------



## Solomon2

Iqbal Ali said:


> I thought ataturk was a traitor.


Why would you label Ataturk a traitor but not Nasser?



> ataturk drank alcohol.


So what?


----------



## Solomon2

ValerioAurelius said:


> Why dont Vietnamese blow themself up?
> Why see we no Shinto terrorism?
> Why has Europe zero problems with Vietnamese, Indian or Chinese migrants?
> We can all agree a specific group has a massive problem.
> So far we see zero self critizism. According to them evrything is super good and all that what is not good is caused by others. There is zero self reflection. There is zero ability to look inwards.





[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> I find it insulting that you say Muslims have something to do with it. I haven't done anything.











Abdulrahman Al-Rashed 

...It is not true that the spread of terror crimes is a result of the suffering of Muslims in European “ghettos,” or those angry about the actions of regimes in Islamic countries. These are all excuses to justify terrorism. There are very similar cases experienced by other groups who follow other religions, such as Sikhs, Hindus, and Buddhists. Why do we not see these groups resort to explosive belts in protest?

Young Muslim youths of previous generations did not carry out such crimes, so why Muslims of today’s generation? Simply examine mainstream culture. The spread of extremism in Birmingham and Manchester has been easier than its spread in Saudi Arabia and Egypt because the laws are stricter and firmer in the latter, and lenient in Britain. In conclusion, fighting extremism is more important than fighting terrorism.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Solomon2 said:


> Abdulrahman Al-Rashed
> 
> ...It is not true that the spread of terror crimes is a result of the suffering of Muslims in European “ghettos,” or those angry about the actions of regimes in Islamic countries. These are all excuses to justify terrorism. There are very similar cases experienced by other groups who follow other religions, such as Sikhs, Hindus, and Buddhists. Why do we not see these groups resort to explosive belts in protest?
> 
> Young Muslim youths of previous generations did not carry out such crimes, so why Muslims of today’s generation? Simply examine mainstream culture. The spread of extremism in Birmingham and Manchester has been easier than its spread in Saudi Arabia and Egypt because the laws are stricter and firmer in the latter, and lenient in Britain. In conclusion, fighting extremism is more important than fighting terrorism.


your regime and their adoption to extreme version of religion and their support to the terrorism to fight and ignite a religious war between muslims is the reason for the spread of terrorism also the west is to be blamed for supporting this regime.

for every medicine there is side effects.


----------



## Solomon2

Malik Alashter said:


> your regime -


Unclear. Eliminate pronouns and insert specifics, please.


----------



## ValerioAurelius

Malik Alashter said:


> your regime and their adoption to extreme version of religion and their support to the terrorism to fight and ignite a religious war between muslims is the reason for the spread of terrorism also the west is to be blamed for supporting this regime.
> 
> for every medicine there is side effects.



Those terrorists easily find justifications in for their crimes in their book. 

I think you have a gargantuan weakness. You have no Pope or Patriarch. You have no central authority who could channel the behavior into more civilized ways. This allows psychotic freaks like al-Baghdadi to hijack your religion. 

+ i think you have a problem with violence and you cant question authority. It is almost impossible for you, to act as an individual. All this combined then condenses into what is DAESH, Muslim Brotherhood and other freak shows. 

In Europe we had a similar phase between 11th and 13th century. Then the Renaissance started and the enlightenment. The oriental world can do this as well. Break up religiosity and take things from the ancient world. Your region is so rich in history. You can be proud for Cleopatra, Ramses and all that. You can be proud for Alexandria and follow it. Mix this old with what you have now. Just as we did. 

And i believe the DAESH Freaks know that. Thats why they attack old monuments in Palmyra. Those monuments show people there were once better times. Times that contradict their stoneage behavior.



Arefin007 said:


> why should my community be targeted for actions of arabs
> 
> the terrorists are isis follower who follow wahhab its an arab thing. go ask them why they hate you
> 
> ethnicity and religion are two different things. muslims of indonesia malaysia etc have done nothing they got nothing to answer for



Wrong. Your kind attacks people in souther philippines. There are the same problems like in Syria or Iraq. They target people, murder them. Do terrorism. You are from Bangladesh. A country that houses ISIS and also where extremeists target non-muslims. 

You have acid attacks on women. Machete attacks on non-muslims. There are travel warnings for Europeans to Bangladesh. As long you denie your problems, you wont be able to solve them.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Solomon2 said:


> Unclear. Eliminate pronouns and insert specifics, please.


Saudi regime


----------



## MultaniGuy

Solomon2 said:


> Why would you label Ataturk a traitor but not Nasser?
> 
> So what?


Drinking alcohol is a Haraam act in Islam.

Everybody knows that.



InPak said:


> It's still a serious crime to speak against Ataturk in Turkey.
> http://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/originals/2017/05/turkey-insulting-ataturk-still-serious-crime.html
> 
> On point of drinking alcohol, Mr Jinnah drank alcohol as well and I have heard that he also tasted atleast once that forbidden stuff. Correct me if I am wrong.


Mr. Jinnah never drank alcohol.

Where is your proof?


----------



## Malik Alashter

ValerioAurelius said:


> You have no Pope or Patriarch. You have no central authority who could channel the behavior into more civilized ways. This allows psychotic freaks like al-Baghdadi to hijack your religion.


That's right with the sunnis but if you look at with an observer eye you'd see that terrorism comes from the wahhabi/selefi sect which is small minority but supported heavily to do the damage that meant to be.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Malik Alashter said:


> That's right with the sunnis but if you look at with an observer eye you'd see that terrorism comes from the wahhabi/selefi sect which is small minority but supported heavily to do the damage that meant to be.


There is no such thing as Wahabbism.

THats a foreigner's term.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Iqbal Ali said:


> There is no such thing as Wahabbism.
> 
> THats a foreigner's term.


there is and you can't cheat no one here.


----------



## waz

Many people will be given bans in a few hours. I warned people three clear times to keep their nonsense to themselves, but they don't listen. Whatever your nationality be prepared.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Now for the fourth time, please stay on topic. 
Posts about the suspect, the victims, the on-going investigation here and in Libya are fine.

Posts justifying this outrage, posts discussing how violent Islam is, posts discussing other conflicts, and arguing for the sheer hell of it will earn you a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Department

@mike2000 is back 

Salman Abadi travelled from Tripoli transit via Istanbul- *DÜSSELDORF* to LONDON.
Turkish authorities send an urgent wire information to UK Security Forces.
So easy to do suicide attacks ? OMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Manchester mayor: Muslim terrorist ‘not a Muslim’*
May 25, 2017



*Jihad-coddling Andy Burnham stifled U.K. counterterror ops due to "Islamophobia" concerns.*

The mayor of Manchester, England, has declared that the Muslim terrorist responsible for Monday’s attack at Manchester Arena — which killed 22 people and wounded approximately 59 more — is “not a Muslim.”
Mayor Andy Burnham’s decree contradicts the overwhelming evidence that suicide-terrorist Salman Abedi was a devout Muslim and an active member of his mosque in Britain.

On Wednesday, the mayor appeared on Britain's LBC talk program to make his case.
“The message that I would want to get over — and this is how the vast majority of people feel — this man was a terrorist, not a Muslim,” Burnham said. *“The worst thing that can happen is that people use this to blame an entire community, the Muslim community.”*

*"In my view, the man who committed this atrocity no more represents the Muslim community than the individual who murdered my friend Jo Cox represents the white, Christian community,” he added.*
It is unclear how Burnham, a Roman Catholic, has come to the conclusion that Salman Abedi is “not a Muslim.”

Abedi was a student of the Quran, according to The New York Times, and was described by neighbors as “devout.” Moreover, his family was heavily involved in the Islamic community in Manchester.
The alleged terrorist frequently attended the city’s Didsbury Mosque, and his father sometimes issued the call to prayer there.

Mayor Burnham, like many British politicians, has prioritized raising awareness about so-called “Islamophobia” over counterterrorism programs designed to keep the U.K. safe.
Burnham has committed far worse actions than simply scrubbing Abedi’s true motives.

Before becoming mayor of Greater Manchester, Burnham demanded an end to “toxic” counterterrorism programs on Islamic extremism.
In fact, it was a centerpiece of his campaign as the Labour Party’s candidate for the mayoral slot.

The programs to combat Islamic extremism in Britain created “a feeling in the Muslim community that it is being spied upon and unfairly targeted,” Burnham said in June 2016, demanding an end to the surveillance of radicals. “My fear is that [the] Prevent [program] is so toxic now that it will need to be scrapped."

Later that year, Burnham continued to propose even more dangerous ideas. In September 2016, he argued that Muslims should be allowed to bypass police when reporting hate crimes.
*“In the midst of all these figures we’ve seen, we know that it is Islamophobia that is absolutely the most virulent strand of this hate that is coming forward,”* Burnham said.

He added:* “There’s a lot of people in this country not necessarily at risk from ‘Islamic extremism’ but it’s far-right extremism."*

In his efforts to shut down counterterror programs, Burnham worked side by side with fringe Islamist groups to advance his agenda.

Andy Burnham was elected Manchester’s mayor on May 5. Less than three weeks later, his city has suffered a massive Islamic terror attack that killed scores of innocent teenage girls.

All indications appear to say that Burnham will continue to engage in willful blindness and coddle radical Islamists, much to the detriment and safety of his citizens.

https://elicit.wixsite.com/the-watchdog/single-post/2017/05/24/Manchester-mayor-Muslim-terrorist-‘not-a-Muslim’


----------



## Mr.Department

BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Manchester mayor: Muslim terrorist ‘not a Muslim’*
> May 25, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> *Jihad-coddling Andy Burnham stifled U.K. counterterror ops due to "Islamophobia" concerns.*
> 
> The mayor of Manchester, England, has declared that the Muslim terrorist responsible for Monday’s attack at Manchester Arena — which killed 22 people and wounded approximately 59 more — is “not a Muslim.”
> Mayor Andy Burnham’s decree contradicts the overwhelming evidence that suicide-terrorist Salman Abedi was a devout Muslim and an active member of his mosque in Britain.
> 
> On Wednesday, the mayor appeared on Britain's LBC talk program to make his case.
> “The message that I would want to get over — and this is how the vast majority of people feel — this man was a terrorist, not a Muslim,” Burnham said. “The worst thing that can happen is that people use this to blame an entire community, the Muslim community.”
> 
> "In my view, the man who committed this atrocity no more represents the Muslim community than the individual who murdered my friend Jo Cox represents the white, Christian community,” he added.
> It is unclear how Burnham, a Roman Catholic, has come to the conclusion that Salman Abedi is “not a Muslim.”
> 
> Abedi was a student of the Quran, according to The New York Times, and was described by neighbors as “devout.” Moreover, his family was heavily involved in the Islamic community in Manchester.
> The alleged terrorist frequently attended the city’s Didsbury Mosque, and his father sometimes issued the call to prayer there.
> 
> Mayor Burnham, like many British politicians, has prioritized raising awareness about so-called “Islamophobia” over counterterrorism programs designed to keep the U.K. safe.
> Burnham has committed far worse actions than simply scrubbing Abedi’s true motives.
> 
> Before becoming mayor of Greater Manchester, Burnham demanded an end to “toxic” counterterrorism programs on Islamic extremism.
> In fact, it was a centerpiece of his campaign as the Labour Party’s candidate for the mayoral slot.
> 
> The programs to combat Islamic extremism in Britain created “a feeling in the Muslim community that it is being spied upon and unfairly targeted,” Burnham said in June 2016, demanding an end to the surveillance of radicals. “My fear is that [the] Prevent [program] is so toxic now that it will need to be scrapped."
> 
> Later that year, Burnham continued to propose even more dangerous ideas. In September 2016, he argued that Muslims should be allowed to bypass police when reporting hate crimes.
> “In the midst of all these figures we’ve seen, we know that it is Islamophobia that is absolutely the most virulent strand of this hate that is coming forward,” Burnham said.
> 
> He added: “There’s a lot of people in this country not necessarily at risk from ‘Islamic extremism’ but it’s far-right extremism."
> 
> In his efforts to shut down counterterror programs, Burnham worked side by side with fringe Islamist groups to advance his agenda.
> 
> Andy Burnham was elected Manchester’s mayor on May 5. Less than three weeks later, his city has suffered a massive Islamic terror attack that killed scores of innocent teenage girls.
> 
> All indications appear to say that Burnham will continue to engage in willful blindness and coddle radical Islamists, much to the detriment and safety of his citizens.
> 
> https://elicit.wixsite.com/the-watchdog/single-post/2017/05/24/Manchester-mayor-Muslim-terrorist-‘not-a-Muslim’


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...losion-at-concert.497399/page-34#post-9513321

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

1683 said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...losion-at-concert.497399/page-34#post-9513321


Kindly read Post# 482 above.

*“In the midst of all these figures we’ve seen, we know that it is Islamophobia that is absolutely the most virulent strand of this hate that is coming forward,”* Burnham said.

He added:* “There’s a lot of people in this country not necessarily at risk from ‘Islamic extremism’ but it’s far-right extremism."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Department

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 399189



Coloured British, what is your point ? Did he caught the culprit or did he prevented further attacks ?



BANGLAR BIR said:


> Kindly read Post# 482 above.



Post a quote please. Thank you bro.


----------



## mercurydancer

Hating will solve nothing. Understanding is paramount.

I have been disgusted by some comments from my own country about Muslims. It is sickening and demeaning of us all. Retribution is not necessary. We do not need to bomb anyone. No interment of Muslims, nothing like it. An innocent Muslim in UK is innocent and is protected by one of the best legal systems in the world. Long may that continue.

I do not think that Mr Burnham meant that the terrorist was not a Muslim, but meant that the act was not in accordance with Islam. I agree with him.

If we all agree that killing innocent people is wrong no matter wherever, be it Pakistan, India, France UK or any country, then we all need to look towards unifying intelligence sources, prosecuting the ones who break the law and ensuring that attacks are prevented. Much is forgotten about the great successes of UK forces to prevent attacks. This time one slipped through the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr.Department

mercurydancer said:


> I do not think that Mr Burnham meant that the terrorist was not a Muslim, but meant that the act was not in accordance with Islam. I agree with him.



True, wise statement. It was lack of coordination of sec. forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867642610868998145

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

InPak said:


> Muslims aren't problem, Islam isn't problem but there is problem. Have you identified what the problem is? I have been noticing for a long time that both the propaganda for and against Muslims comes from the same place. West. Are these different factions or the same, I am not sure.



Some of the most horrible anti Muslim ideas are from the west. Its all mixed up and I am sure that this is an element of disruption of thought. I'm Christian British (if that needs to be stated) but I do not hate any religion for the sake of it. I certainly do not hate Islam for this attack. If there are people with open eyes, and hearts, then I will go to my muslim friends and be with them for this is horrible for them too.


----------



## Rafi

This pigs co-conspirators will be hunted down and bought to justice, they will be sent down for life.

The filthy child killers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mercurydancer

Rafi said:


> This pigs co-conspirators will be hunted down and bought to justice, they will be sent down for life.
> 
> The filthy child killers.



Rafi

You are right. The important words are hunted down. The hunt is on. The professionals are on it. 

Justice is the next word. Let there be a full and open trial and a result obtained without prejudice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4540822/Rebels-went-Libya-MI5-blessing-amid-Abedi-probe.html
Several Libyan exile fighters who overthrew Gadaffi have now claimed that MI5 allowed them to travel to Libya and even recruited them. MI5 of course answers to the Home Secretary. And who was Home Secretary in 2011?





Theresa May might as well have detonated the bomb herself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

Qazi Muhammad Kamran said:


> RIP for the dead ones.
> 
> CIA and mossad
> To compel the uk to send more troops to Afghanistan.


You're talking bullshit. There's no need to make up conspiracies when there's a real scandal surrounding this.





Here's the leader of the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group, Abelhakim Belhaj, presented with an award by Senators John McCain and Lindsey Graham. The rat bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Musafir117

Rafi said:


> This pigs co-conspirators will be hunted down and bought to justice, they will be sent down for life.
> 
> The filthy child killers.


It's not only a pig brother, there are nurseries of pigs need to be trace out This suicide blast is realy alarming one, someone somewhere in UK he got trained and someone make that jacket. Anyone who monitored or being monitored even in doubt need to be booked and send back their holes they come from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*How the British deep state turned Manchester into al-Qaeda Town UK*
ADAM GARRIE 12 hours ago

*More and more information is emerging on how the savage terrorist atrocity recently committed in Manchester was a classic case of terrorist blow-back, a phenomenon describing how when western governments fund, arm and aid terrorists, they often come back to commit horrific crimes against the citizens of the countries which funded and aided them.*

It has been confirmed that the father of the Manchester ISIS bomber was a member of the al-Qaeda affiliated Libyan Islamic Fighting Group. The Libyan Islamic Fighting Group was initially comprised of battle hardened fighters who travelled to Afghanistan in the 1980s to fight the Soviet Union and the secular government in Kabul.

*According to former MI5 agent and whistle blower David Shayler, the UK had been funding, arming and training the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group as early as the 1990s and even helped the group organise an attempted assassination of Libyan revolutionary leader Muammar Gaddafi in 1996.*

When Britain went to war on Libya in 2011, these efforts intensified. The Libyan Islamic Fighting Group became a crucial component of the west’s war on Libya. The war was of course the brainchild of Hillary Clinton, the then US Secretary of States. Britain and France became the most vocal participants in the war.

RED MORE: Hillary Clinton bears responsibility for the Manchester atrocity

Many jihadists from the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group located to Manchester, specifically the area where the ISIS bomber and his family had lived, including his father and brother who are both currently under arrest for terrorism related charges. *The area in northern England was also home to Abd al-Baset Azzouz, an al-Qaeda strong man who fought Gaddafi’s revolutionary forces in Libya starting in 2011.*

*It was in 2011, that the UK began to allow radical Libyans living in Britain, including and especially from Manchester to gain safe passage to Libya in order to fight Libyan forces. Manchester has been described as a hotbed of anti-Gaddafi Libyan jihadists and terrorist sympathisers*.

One jihadist with UK citizenship spoke of how he was allowed to travel to engage in jihad against Libya, “I was allowed to go, no questions asked”.

Another jihadist, one Belal Younis was approached by an MI5 (British intelligence) agent and asked if he was willing to go into battle (jihad). Yonuis agreed, but was soon stopped by security at a UK airport.

*However, the British deep state made sure to clear that up*. Yonuis explained that he simply called the MI5 agent who was his contact and shortly thereafter, he was allowed to fly to Libya with no further questions asked.

In a claim that ought to worry security officials throughout the world, Younis said,

“The whole Libyan diaspora were out there fighting alongside the rebel groups”.

By rebel of course he means al-Qaeda terrorist affiliates and by Libyan diaspora he means many individuals who were wanted criminals in Libya, many of them wanted on charges of terrorism and treason.

*Another Libyan with UK citizenship spoke to Middle East Eye and told the publication how the UK recruited him to produce anti-Gaddafi jihadist propaganda.*

The source said that he was recruited to edit ‘highly polished’ videos showing the elite British SAS (special air service) training jihadists in Libya. The aim of the videos was to present the final edit to wealthy Gulfis in Qatar and the UAE in order to convince them to fund Britain’s effort in training more jihadist fighters.

Although Britain’s involvement in funding anti-Libyan terrorists dates back to at least the 1990s, between 2004, when Tony Blair reached an historic accord with Gaddafi and 2011 when Britain joined a war against Libya, many Libyan jihadists in places like Manchester were subject to crack downs on their activity. This all changed around 2011 according to Ziad Hashem.

Hashem said,
“When the revolution started, things changed in Britain. Their way of speaking to me and treating me was different. They offered to give me benefits, even indefinite leave to remain or citizenship”.

It is important to remember that in 2011, the British Home Secretary, the cabinet level position responsible for fighting crime and terrorism was none other than current UK Prime Minister Theresa May who faces a General Election on the 8th of June.

The level of responsible that the UK government bears for turning a once great British city into a kind of jihadist fortress is in a word: monumental.

Gaddafi warned of this danger, but Britain at the time not only did not listen, they did the opposite.





http://theduran.com/british-government-turned-manchester-al-qaeda-town-uk/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Englishman

None of this would have happened had we not invaded Iraq illegally. See the Chilcot report, 2016....
Big elephant in the room many refuse to even consider....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Qazi Muhammad Kamran said:


> RIP for the dead ones.
> 
> CIA and mossad
> To compel the uk to send more troops to Afghanistan.




That made my day.


----------



## Avicenna

Englishman said:


> None of this would have happened had we not invaded Iraq illegally. See the Chilcot report, 2016....
> Big elephant in the room many refuse to even consider....



Perhaps the west should do some self reflection as well....


----------



## Eagle_storm

SOUTHie said:


> That made my day.






?????


----------



## Banglar Bir

*UK police suspend intelligence sharing with US over Manchester media leaks*
© Oli Scarff, AFP | Flags fly at half-mast as British police patrol outside Greater Manchester police headquarters during a visit by Prime Minister Theresa May on May 23.
Text by FRANCE 24 
Latest update : 2017-05-25

*Police have stopped sharing intelligence on the Manchester Arena attack with the United States after a series of leaks to the press that they say risked “undermining” the ongoing counter-terrorism investigation.*
British police said Wednesday that such recklessness with sensitive information has jeopardised the mutual trust that underpins security cooperation between foreign partners.

“When that trust is breached it undermines these relationships, and undermines our investigations and the confidence of victims, witnesses and their families,” said a National Counter Terrorism Policing spokesperson.

“This damage is even greater when it involves unauthorised disclosure of potential evidence in the middle of a major counter terrorism investigation.”

Twenty-two people were killed Monday night when a suicide-bomber targeted Manchester Arena shortly after a concert by US pop star Ariana Grande.

Forensic evidence gathered at the scene by British police was published by The New York Times on Wednesday, including detailed descriptions and photos of the remains of the bomb, a detonator and a shredded backpack possibly used by the bomber.

Following a series of unauthorised disclosures to US media earlier in the week, Britain believes US officials were also responsible for leaking the crime scene photos to the press.

The decision to stop sharing information with US authorities was made by the Greater Manchester police and not the prime minister’s office, a Downing Street spokesman told the Guardian, adding that officers have a certain degree of latitude and calling it an “operational matter”.



One former senior intelligence official described the move in a BBC 4 interview on Thursday as an “unprecedented halt in intelligence-sharing”.

British Prime Minister Theresa May will address the leaks when she meets with US President Donald Trump at a NATO summit in Brussels later on Thursday. May said she would underscore that any shared intelligence "must remain secure".

A senior government source said the UK was "furious" over the breaches and that Britain had made its objections known “at every relevant level”.

“These images from inside the American system are clearly distressing to victims, their families and other members of the public,” the source said. “Protests have been lodged at every relevant level between the British authorities and our US counterparts. They are in no doubt about our huge strength of feeling on this issue. It is unacceptable.”

Previous warnings
The new round of US media revelations came even after US officials had been warned over previous leaks involving the Manchester investigation.

Britain’s interior minister, Home Secretary Amber Rudd, said in an interview aired Wednesday that she made clear to US officials that such leaks "shouldn't happen again".

Rudd noted that it was important to control the flow of information on any ongoing investigation to ensure police maintain the advantage of an “element of surprise”.

"The British police have been very clear that they want to control the flow of information in order to protect operational integrity, the element of surprise,” she told BBC Radio 4's "Today" programme.

"So it is irritating when it gets released from other sources and I have been very clear with our friends that that should not happen again.


You can listen to the full interview with the home secretary here



http://bbc.in/2rQjGcQ 

7:17 PM - 24 May 2017
*Manchester attack: 'It is likely suspect was not alone', Best of Today - BBC Radio 4*
Home Secretary Amber Rudd on the Manchester terror attack
Greater Manchester Mayor Andy Burnham also denounced the leaks in talks with the acting US ambassador, Lew Lukens.

“It’s not acceptable to me that, here there is a live investigation taking place and we cannot have information being put in the public domain that is not in the direct control of the British police and security services,” Burnham told BBC Newsnight on Wednesday.

Lukens also condemned the leaks and said US authorities were investigating the possible sources.

“These leaks were reprehensible, deeply distressing, we unequivocally condemn them, we agree absolutely with the chief constable and with the concerns of the United Kingdom,” Lukens said in an interview with BBC Radio 4.

"We are determined to identify these leaks and to stop them.”

Asked whether such incidents would affect future cooperation between US and British intelligence agencies, Lukens said: “I hope not.”

Israel revises US cooperation

Recent indiscretions have raised questions about the US administration’s commitment to the confidentiality necessary to protect intelligence sources and ongoing operations. Trump dismayed both US politicians and foreign allies earlier this month when he revealed top secret intelligence on Islamic State (IS) group plans to threaten airliners in an Oval Office meeting with Russian officials.

He raised more concerns on Monday during a trip to Israel, when he announced to Israeli officials that he never identified Israel as having been the source of intelligence on the IS group plans.

“Just so you understand, I never mentioned the word or the name ‘Israel',” Trump said. “Never mentioned it during that (Oval Office) conversation.”

But to many observers, the pronouncement seemed to be an admission that the source had, in fact, been Israel. "Donald Trump appears to have inadvertently confirmed that Israel was the source of intelligence he shared with Russia," the Guardian observed.
*TRUMP: "I NEVER MENTIONED ISRAEL."*
News of the revelations was being taken very seriously by the Israeli spy community, a military intelligence officer told USA Today last week. The officer, who asked not to be identified, said Israel had been warned months ago to be cautious about sharing information with the Trump administration and that it now looked like the warning was justified.

Israel appeared to take steps to address its concerns on Wednesday, with Defence Minister Avigdor Liberman announcing that Israeli officials had done a “spot repair” of their intelligence-sharing arrangements with Washington.

“We discussed the issue with our friends in America,” Liberman told Army Radio. “We did our checks.”

Liberman did not specify what alterations had been made, saying: “Not everything needs to be discussed in the media; some things need to be talked about in closed rooms.” But he added that the US-Israeli alliance remained strong and that, overall, there is “unprecedented intelligence cooperation with the United States”.

Other US allies also appear to be on edge over the Trump administration’s penchant for disclosure.

A senior European intelligence official told The Associated Press last week that his country might stop sharing sensitive information with the United States if it is confirmed that Trump shared classified intelligence with Russian officials, saying that to do otherwise “could be a risk for our sources”. The official spoke on condition of anonymity and declined to have his country identified.

Burkhard Lischka, a senior lawmaker from Germany’s Social Democratic Party, also expressed concern about the reports, telling AP: “_f it proves to be true that the American president passed on internal intelligence matters, that would be highly worrying”.

Lischka, a member of the German parliament’s intelligence oversight committee, observed that the US president has access to “exclusive and highly sensitive information, including in the area of combating terrorism”.

He said that if the president “passes this information to other governments at will, then Trump becomes a security risk for the entire western world”.
http://www.france24.com/en/20170525...rce=facebook&ref=fb_i&utm_utm_medium=facebook_

*Mike Arnold shared a link to the group: Global War on Terrorism is bogus.*
13 hrs · 
“The Manchester leaks, however, are a bit more difficult to peg. Who, exactly, benefits?”

Anthony Zurcher rather than leaving the impression that these leaks might be for reasons that he does not understand (i.e. in some peculiar way that he does not understand the Intelligence Community benefits from these leaks) he reassures the greater general public with:

“If there's one lesson to be learned from the past year, it's there is often no need to look for complex explanations when simple individual pride or incompetence fits the bill.”

Incompetence and coincidences are always first candidates but in the words of Ian Fleming:

“Once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, the third time it's enemy action.” (Auric Goldfinger)




*Manchester bomber Salman Abedi was banned from a mosque and reported to authorities for his extremist views*
Salman Abedi was banned from a mosque after criticising an imam for "talking bollocks"
BETH ABBIT
15:57, 25 MAY 2017






Manchester terror attack- live updates
The anonymous source told the M.E.N: “The attacker spent two years at Trafford College before going to university. Concerns were raised about him by fellow students at the time. I’m not sure this was followed up.”

But bosses at the college said there was no ‘flag’ against Abedi’s name on college records which would indicate any cause for concern
Who is the suspected suicide bomber Salman Abedi?
The college confirmed that Abedi joined in 2013 to study Business before leaving to further his studies at Salford University.

The 22-year-old’s father, Ramadan, and brother, Hashim, have been detained in Libya and another brother, Ismail, was arrested in Manchester on Tuesday.

In an interview before his arrest, Ramadan Abedi rejected claims he was a member of the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group, but added that he supports the organisation, which is banned in the UK.

In the translated interview, shown on BBC, he said: “I condemn anyone who says I belong to Libyan Islamic Fighting Group.
“I commend them but I don’t belong to any organisation.”

Dad of Manchester Arena bomber paid tribute to 'lion' Al Qaida commander in chilling Facebook post
While Abedi was born and raised in Manchester, his parents had arrived in the UK having fled the Gaddafi regime in Libya in the early 1990s.

How he went from being a typical Mancunian schoolboy to a mass murderer seemingly linked to IS will be one of the major questions of the investigation.
Protesting his son’s innocence with regard to the Manchester Arena explosion , Ramadan Abedi added: “I’m sure that Salman didn’t carry out such an act.”




Ramadan Abedi, father of Manchester bomb suspect Salman Abedi
The French interior minister said Abedi had “most likely” been in Syria, another claim his father dismissed, saying he had checked his son’s passport.

While Mr Abedi said his son had seemed “normal” when he spoke to him five days before the atrocity, Jamal Zubia, a member of the large Libyan community in Manchester, told the Times the parents were so concerned about their son’s apparent descent into extremism that they took his passport.

He said: “The father had all the passports with him and was holding them.”

But Abedi convinced them to return it, claiming he wanted to make a pilgrimage to Mecca , Mr Zubia said.

It's reported he in fact came back to the UK, via Germany, from Turkey four days before the bombing.

Manchester Arena bomb maker at large and could strike again
A German magazine reported that he came through Dusseldorf, and said he had not been on any international watch list.

Home Secretary Amber Rudd confirmed Abedi had recently returned from a visit to Libya, and said the nature of the attack suggested he may have had support.

Akram Ramadan, 49, part of the close-knit Libyan community in south Manchester, said Hashim, who he described as “the little boy”, had lived in Germany.




Hashim Abedi, the brother of Manchester Arena bomber Salman Abedi, has been detained in Tripoli along with their father Ramadan (Photo: Force for Deterrence in Libya/PA)
Salman Abedi had 'proven' links with Islamic State and had travelled to Syria
Mr Ramadan, who lived in the flat above Ismail, said of the incident when Abedi was banned from Didsbury Mosque: “There was a sermon about anti-Daesh (IS) and he stood up and started calling the Imam - ‘You are talking bollocks.’

“And he gave a good stare, a threatening stare into the Imam’s eyes.

“He was banned.”

Of Abedi’s motives for the attack Mr Ramadan said: “Something flipped him. Brain-washed, seen something, heard something. It is unbelievable.”

Abedi was previously a student at Burnage Academy for Boys and Manchester College, and had studied at Salford University but dropped out before finishing.

He was registered as living at Elsmore Road as recently as last year, where police raided a property on Tuesday.

Neighbours recalled an abrasive, tall, skinny young man who was little known in the neighbourhood, and often seen in traditional Islamic clothing.
He's thought to have lived at a number of addresses in the area, including one in Wilbraham Road, where plain-clothes police made an arrest on Tuesday.

A family friend, who asked not to be named, said they were known to the Libyan community in the city and described Abedi as “normal”.

A city centre flat was raided on Wednesday. A nearby bar owner said officers told him they believed Abedi had been in the flat before he carried out the bombing.

Just 15 minutes before he blew himself up, Abedi called his mother and brother, a spokesman for the Libyan government told the Times.

They claimed Hashim admitted, under interrogation, that he was aware of his brother’s plan.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...anchester-bomber-salman-abedi-banned-13092209

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

Englishman said:


> None of this would have happened had we not invaded Iraq illegally. See the Chilcot report, 2016....
> Big elephant in the room many refuse to even consider....



Yes mate, it is an elephant. I doubt that none of it would have happened if we had not gone along with the GWOT. Chilcot got to the facts, but not to the prosecutions. 

Yes it is true that whatever the cause of mid east problems, UK using a mother of all bombs is not a solution, and our PM is not that stupid. (possibly unlike a certain president) 

The terrorist means of communication via the internet goes both ways. For our friends in Pakistan, the more we share information the stronger our two countries become, and the threat to both countries lessens. In UK we have lots in common with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Will intelligence leaks sink US-UK relationship?*





Anthony ZurcherNorth America reporter

25 May 2017





Image copyright GETTY IMAGES
On Wednesday morning, British Home Secretary Amber Rudd issued a stern rebuke to the US government for leaking the name of the suspect in the Manchester bombing to American news outlets before UK authorities were prepared to make it public.

She might as well have been shaking her fist at a cloud, for all the good it did.

By Wednesday evening, not only had the US media divulged more details of the investigation - information on Salman Abedi's family and his international travels - the New York Times printed close-up photographs of fragments of the Manchester bomb and the apparent tattered remains of the backpack that held it.

British officials have gone from irritated to furious, and Manchester police began withholding further details of the attack from US intelligence out of concern that the leaks are tipping off suspects and impeding its investigation.

The porous nature of the US government - its inability to protect sensitive information - may come as a shock to the international community, but in the US it's just another day at the proverbial office.





Media caption Lewis Lukens says he doesn't know where the leaks are coming from
During the 2016 campaign, the FBI leaked a crescendo of damaging details about its investigation into Democratic candidate Hillary Clinton in the days leading up to the presidential election. Since then, the intelligence community has been a sieve of unflattering information about President Donald Trump, including sharing embarrassing accounts of his interaction with foreign leaders and the communications of his advisers.

Although it was overshadowed by the nature of the revelations, the fact that the contents of intercepted phone conversations between Trump adviser Michael Flynn and a Russian ambassador made the front page of the New York Times was an extraordinary violation of surveillance protocols.

Then there are the leaks that have originated within the Trump administration itself, as rival factions share pointed details about the internal machinations of the White House in a scramble to gain favour with the president. And while not technically a leak, the (leaked) news that Mr Trump himself revealed sensitive information to a Russian delegation in the Oval Office reportedly given to the US by Israeli intelligence has contributed to the growing sense that the US government is dysfunctional, at best.

Until recently it was a condition Americans had largely kept to themselves. Now US allies are part of the game.





Get news from the BBC in your inbox, each weekday morning





All this comes as the Trump administration is pressing for increased co-operation between the US and European allies, including the UK, to counter extremist violence and combat the so-called Islamic State. That includes a recently announced Nato plan to create a new intelligence-sharing division and an anti-terrorism "fusion cell".

For the moment all the parties who are talking - on and off the record - say that this episode won't affect US efforts to foster greater international collaboration or threaten the US-UK "special relationship".

Mr Trump, in a statement released to the media, called the leaks "deeply troubling" and re-emphasised the strength of the US-UK alliance.

"There is no relationship we cherish more than the special relationship between the United States and the United Kingdom," he said.


Live: The latest from the investigation
The victims of the Manchester attack
What we know so far
What Libya tells us about Manchester bomber
Who was the suspect Salman Abedi?
_Follow _Anthony Zurcher_ on Twitter._

The thing about leaks is they're usually put out for a reason. The ongoing feud between Mr Trump and the intelligence community helps explain why US media have had a string of explosive stories about Mr Trump and the Russian investigation over the past few weeks. It's easy to see who profits and suffers from whatever bits of White House palace intrigue splash across the front pages on a near daily basis.

The Manchester leaks, however, are a bit more difficult to peg. Who, exactly, benefits? Some of the leaks have been attributed to "intelligence sources" others to "police officials", which doesn't narrow things down much.

The leaks are certainly an embarrassment for the Trump administration, making his team appear unable to run a tight ship at a time when he's taking his first turn on the world stage.

On the other hand, this will bolster the president's efforts to paint the leaks that have bedevilled his White House as a threat to national security, hindering the US ability to fight militant extremists. Mr Trump has complained that the intelligence community hasn't taken the onslaught of leaks seriously over the past few months. Perhaps it will now.

"These leaks have been going on for a long time, and my administration will get to the bottom of this," Mr Trump said in his statement. "I am asking the Department of Justice and other relevant agencies to launch a complete review of this matter, and if appropriate, the culprit should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law."




Media caption Donald Trump has been critical of other damaging leaks
There may be someone in the US government who thinks these revelations could pressure the UK to take more aggressive steps of its own to address what Mr Trump in the past has termed "radical Islamic terrorism".

Then there's the possibility that the leaks are merely one person's attempt to gain favour with a reporter or burnish his or her reputation as a knowledgeable insider.

If there's one lesson to be learned from the past year, it's there is often no need to look for complex explanations when simple individual pride or incompetence fits the bill.

Whatever the explanation, officials in both the UK and the US say the Manchester leaks are going to stop.

UK officials said on Thursday evening they had resumed sharing information with the US after receiving "fresh assurances" from across the Atlantic.

The question is what happens the next time. And the time after that.

"At the moment we have a US administration and US intelligence agencies all leaking like sieves, so I'm afraid this is the reason why this has happened," says former UK ambassador to the US Christopher Meyer. "Will it destroy our close co-operation with the Americans? Of course not, because if it didn't exist it would have to be invented. But this is a serious knock. It is a serious dent."

Intelligence sharing, British Prime Minister Theresa May said, is built on trust. Trust typically doesn't vanish in an instant, it erodes slowly, imperceptibly. And then it's gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mercurydancer

Trump is stupid to permit this. Idiotic and damaging. Ultimately these leaks are up to him.


----------



## UKBengali

mercurydancer said:


> Yes mate, it is an elephant. I doubt that none of it would have happened if we had not gone along with the GWOT. Chilcot got to the facts, but not to the prosecutions.
> 
> Yes it is true that whatever the cause of mid east problems, UK using a mother of all bombs is not a solution, and our PM is not that stupid. (possibly unlike a certain president)
> 
> The terrorist means of communication via the internet goes both ways. For our friends in Pakistan, the more we share information the stronger our two countries become, and the threat to both countries lessens. In UK we have lots in common with Pakistan.



Sad as it may be the UK cannot completely protect itself from these types of attacks - it can only minimise them.

Almost certainly these attacks would never have happened if the UK did not get itself involved in immoral wars in the ME over the last 20 years.

The politicians who caused these wars care more for their political careers than say 50 UK citizens blown up every decade or so.


----------



## Steve781

There needs to be a full withdrawal from the UN convention on refugees immediately. Many who claim persecution in their home countries are actually being persecuted for a very good reason. If Salman's father and the rest of the "Libyan Islamic Fighting Group" had been allowed to "disappear" in one of Gadaffi's secret prisons it would have saved a lot of trouble. I believe John McCain's friend Belhaj is actually running large parts of Tripoli at the moment with money from Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Putin: New World Order Are In Final Stages Of Their European Masterplan*

May 25, 2017 Baxter Dmitry News, World 57





*As European nations mourn their dead and prepare for the next wave of “imminent” terror attacks, President Putin warns that the New World Order are in the final stages of their “70 year master plan for Europe“, and the process will only speed up from here.*

*“The New World Order put hornet nests in your countries,” Putin told a Kremlin tour group. “And now they are poking them.”*

With France in a state of emergency, the United Kingdom under martial law with thousands of troops patrolling the streets, and Germany and Sweden suffering migrant-related breakdowns of law and order, it is hard to argue with Putin.

The New World Order’s plan to fill Western nations with radical Islamic immigrants – against the will of the citizens of these countries – and then unleash hell on earth by “_poking them_“, has been achieved.

Putin believes that the open border policies forced on European nations must be rejected if the continent is to have any chance of a peaceful future.

“_My European brothers and sisters must reject the globalist open border policies being pushed onto them by the elite.”_

There is no place for sovereign nations in the globalists’ vision of the future, according to Putin. And the Russian president pointed the finger of blame directly at the Rothschilds and their cabal of international elites.

“_The Rothschild-cabal have infiltrated your government, your media, your banking institutions. They are no longer content with committing atrocities in the Middle East, they are now doing it on their own soil, desperate to complete the plan for a one world government, world army, complete with a world central bank._

_“They think they can do this by terrorising you into submission. Scaring you into accepting whatever new laws they will put in place to protect you.”_

Putin issued a call to arms, urging Europeans to reject the siren call of the globalists and their death cult.
“_They [Europeans] must rise up against their masters, who have long since stopped serving the people, and demand their voices are heard._

“_The governments of the west are no longer hiding their true intentions. You can see the horror that lies beneath their mask. Keep your eyes on them. Don’t fall for their tricks_.

“_Russia will not stand by and allow its European cousins to be slaughtered and dehumanised like this. The battle is over. The war has begun. Truth and justice will prevail.
http://yournewswire.com/putin-new-world-order-final-masterplan/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NoOne'sBoy

Jesus christ this motherfucker used his student loan to fund his terrorism. My student loan on the other hand was rejected on the grounds of not being a British citizen although I was accepted to King's College and has been living there for 4 years. I can never understand muslims in the west. This dude was around my age and had all the tools to lead a successful life, opportunities that I wish I had and yet he chose to be a total retard and throw it all away. muslims are responsible for their misery. No one else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

NoOne'sBoy said:


> Jesus christ this motherfucker used his student loan to fund his terrorism. My student loan on the other hand was rejected on the grounds of not being a British citizen although I was accepted to King's College and has been living there for 4 years. I can never understand muslims in the west. This dude was around my age and had all the tools to lead a successful life, opportunities that I wish I had and yet he chose to be a total retard and throw it all away. muslims are responsible for their misery. No one else.



What the f@#k are you talking about? Why paint all muslims with your dumb *** brush? This was one guy. There are over 1.5 BILLION muslims. There have been many violent acts commited by muslim individuals over the last decade. Maybe 100? Run the numbers man. How many murders, rapes, robberies, thefts, etc have been commited by members of other faiths. Not all high profile like violent acts perpertrated by muslims. Or for that matter the hundreds of thousands that have died by the hands of western and western proxied military action. Are those muslim lives cheap? 

There are bad people in every group. To blame Islam is an artificially manufactured intellectually dishonest position created by certain groups for their own agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Steve781 said:


> There needs to be a full withdrawal from the UN convention on refugees immediately. Many who claim persecution in their home countries are actually being persecuted for a very good reason. If Salman's father and the rest of the "Libyan Islamic Fighting Group" had been allowed to "disappear" in one of Gadaffi's secret prisons it would have saved a lot of trouble. I believe John McCain's friend Belhaj is actually running large parts of Tripoli at the moment with money from Qatar.


Agree. However, that will never happen for obviously reasons. Even if our PM was to do that, the public outcry both from the public,our NGOs,human rights campaigners, and far left groups(led by Corbyn) will be the first to condemn and protest about such a move saying how evil and heartless the government is to allow "persecuted/oppressed" people from the middle East,Africa,south Asia to perish under dictators/oppressive governments. 

So what you said will never happen, better forget about that.lol 

The middle East is a quagmire as I said before. Make peace and ally with dictators like Toby Blair did with Gaddafi and you will be criticise by both sides as supporting brutal tyrant in oppressing/killing their people just for "oil", oppose these tyrants/dictators then you will be condemn for imperialism and trying to destabilise Muslim/developing countries. Lol

So you are DAMNED if you do DAMNED if you don't. So in this situation, the best situation is to adopt the Syrian model and don't get involved directly against these tyrants.


----------



## Steve781

mike2000 is back said:


> Agree. However, that will never happen for obviously reasons. Even if our PM was to do that, the public outcry both from the public,our NGOs,human rights campaigners, and far left groups(led by Corbyn) will be the first to condemn and protest about such a move saying how evil and heartless the government is to allow "persecuted/oppressed" people from the middle East,Africa,south Asia to perish under dictators/oppressive governments.
> 
> So what you said will never happen, better forget about that.lol
> 
> The middle East is a quagmire as I said before. Make peace and ally with dictators like Toby Blair did with Gaddafi and you will be criticise by both sides as supporting brutal tyrant in oppressing/killing their people just for "oil", oppose these tyrants/dictators then you will be condemn for imperialism and trying to destabilise Muslim/developing countries. Lol
> 
> So you are DAMNED if you do DAMNED if you don't. So in this situation, the best situation is to adopt the Syrian model and don't get involved directly against these tyrants.


I agree with most of what you're saying but "adopt the Syrian model"? Are you serious?


----------



## Banglar Bir

Avicenna said:


> Perhaps the west should do some self reflection as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Not-so-silent Muslims*

Syed Raiyan Nuri Reza
Published at 06:39 PM May 27, 2017
Last updated at 07:21 PM May 27, 2017
The world stands united in its condemnation of terror. REUTERS

*We need to be rational and valiant in the face of terror*
Born a Muslim and practicing the religion of Islam, I did not find myself in the least offended at Piers Morgan’s comments in his Good Morning Britain interview on the tragic Manchester terror attack, nor his words in the subsequent article he wrote for the Daily Mail in its defense.

The crux of his argument being that we, Muslims, ought to step up our game in rooting out the evil of terrorism.

Far from being offensive, I merely found his words naïve at best.

Though it is not hard to see where such sentiments are coming from. Like him, and any other human possessing a shred of human decency, I too find myself in a mess of emotions contemplating the death of the eight-year-old Saffie Rose Roussos, who was among the victims of this senseless act of carnage seen in Manchester.

My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims of the tragedy, as hollow and empty my words may sound. Given such emotions, I do understand the need to jump to conclusions.

But like my fellow Muslims — generously called “moderate” (thank you broad-minded and unbiased media, I guess?), to distinguish us from the extremist lot — I feel it’s hard to justify such sentiments. Because the God under whose name such horrendous acts are being carried out shares nothing with the God my brothers and sisters in faith and I worship save for the name: Allah.

*The vocal minority*
Let it be known that we are not passive in our feeling of solidarity. Our condemnation is loud and unambiguous. Or so demonstrated Heraa Hashimi, a 19-year-old American Muslim student, as she compiled a 712-page list of Muslims speaking out against extremism.

Now, her original Google spreadsheet takes the form of an interactive website that goes by the name of muslimcondemn.com. Also, it’s worth to remember how 120 prominent Muslim scholars from across the globe have already released and signed an 18-page open letter, in Arabic at that, steeped heavily in the nitty-gritties of Islamic theology to expose the madness of ideologues, to denounce Daesh back in 2014 (I refuse to call them Islamic State for they neither are Islamic nor a state, and to call them such would only further embolden their agenda).

What of Zeeshan ul-hassan Usmani, the prominent Muslim scientist who dedicated the resources of his big data company PredictifyMe to run information analyses to revel trends and patterns among the typical Daesh recruit to help counter-terrorism efforts?

And what about Mohammed Saeed, the very imam at the local mosque which the Manchester bomber Salman Abedi attended, who at a sermon chastising terror and murder under guise of Islamic motives or political causes?

Yet Piers Morgan claimed, in his own words: “I can’t do that. No young impressionable Muslim is going to give a stuff what I, a middle-class, middle-aged white guy, has to say about their religion.

But they might care what fellow Muslims who live around them say about Islam if an alternative view is expressed with enough conviction.”

Clearly someone has not been keeping up with all that’s been going around.

What we ought to be, after the anger has passed, having wiped away our tears and whispered our prayers, is to be the precise antithesis to the cowardly terrorist scum

*Raised flags, lowered expectations*
Elsewhere Morgan claims: “But I refuse to believe this disgusting excuse for a human being never gave a single clue to anyone around him that he was becoming radicalised.”

Except the community did report, on five separate occasions at least, as per a Telegraph article, to authorities on the Manchester bomber’s troubling behaviour and the home secretary of UK conceded that the young man was known to intelligent services.

With investigations still being carried out, exactly why the authorities did not act on the red flags raised is still to be made clear. The truth is, the remarkable way the Muslim community acted on Salman Abedi’s act of terror cannot be hailed as an example of how Muslim community should act. It is rare for prospective terrorists to exhibit the telltale signs of radicalisation anyway.

You do not have to take it from me, biased as I might be. But do take note of the MI5. In a sophisticated analysis based on hundreds of case studies in regards to British terror activities, they conclude that there is no single pathway to violent extremism, nor do British terrorists fit any remarkable demographic profile and are indeed a collection of diverse individuals.

So what are we to report on? Raising an alarm on account of any disturbing behaviour will surely raise false flags more often than not, and to say nothing of the mindset of paranoia that it will induce in communities.

Hence, Piers Morgan, and those of similar views do not come out as begotten or racist in the least, just outright lazy, naïve, and impractical. Piers does conclude his piece and says: “Be very … angry.”

Are we to conclude that anger alone will suffice? Will it invoke the dead back to life? Heal the traumatised survivors and their loved ones? Halt the reprehensible perverts and their disgusting acts of violence?
No.
What we ought to be, after the anger has passed, having wiped away our tears and whispered our prayers, is to be the precise antithesis to the cowardly terrorist scum, hating and deluded as they are.
We have to be: Valiant. Loving. Rational.

_Syed Raiyan Nuri Reza is a freelance contributor. He writes from Tehran.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/op-ed/2017/05/27/not-silent-muslims/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Genie

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...e/news-story/6b12d1ea61b82dca878d702e2fcba7e9

Imam Tawhidi on Manchester bombing and radicalization


----------



## Avicenna

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 399561



I'm not a fan of this picture. Whether there is truth to it or not is a matter of debate.

However the problem of terrorism that is tied to Islam is independent of the previous discussion, or at least should be. If you have some understanding of the religion of Islam, clearly terrorism and the killing of innocent humans is forbidden. A lot of these people commiting these acts either have rudimentary knowledge of islam, or have criminal histories or tendencies, or are filled with anger for one reason or another. None of these things justify the killing of innocent people. 

What we have is an interplay between individual and personal demons, anger at perceived or real injustices against muslims in the world, a lack of knowldege of the religion itself among many who commit these acts, as well as manipulation by those who feed upon these individuals to carry out these acts. There exists this false arguement that Islam is somehow the problem. And this is a manufactured arguement created by some for their own political and religious agendas. The truth is, Islam is NOT the problem. The problem is the muslims commiting these heinous acts are not truly following Islam.


----------



## T-72

BANGLAR BIR said:


> View attachment 399561


I wish the saudis get put on that list.


----------



## Destrius

What do you expect when you allow people from countries bombed by the west to enter.


----------



## Tiger Genie

But Iman Tawhidi shook his head and launched into the reasons why he disagreed.

“We have a situation where a month doesn’t go by without a terrorist attack happening somewhere around the world,” he said.

“For 1400 years we have had a religion of war, that’s exactly what we have had. This is not something I’m imagining,” he said.

He added Islam had spread from the Middle East to other parts of the world through war.

“The Islamic scriptures are exactly the thing that’s pushing these people to behead the infidel,” he said.

But Dr Rifi was having none of it.

“There is nothing in Islam that justifies killing innocent people,” he said.

Imam Tawhidi accused Dr Rifi of lying to the Australian people.

“Our books teach the beheading of people,” he said adding the Manchester bomber would have believed he was going to heaven for what he did.

Dr Rifi insisted the Manchester suicide bomber was going straight to hell because he has killed innocent people.

“Nothing in our religion supports killing innocent people, full stop,” he said.

This wouldn’t be the first time the South Australian Imam has caused waves within the Muslim community.


----------



## mike2000 is back

Steve781 said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying but "adopt the Syrian model"? Are you serious?


Yes I am. The Syrian model is the least damaging model we can adopt. i.e don't get directly involved in removing brutal tyrants from power, but limit our involvement and in case there's an uprising/revolution like it happened in Egypt. Tunisia, Yemen and Syria against these tyrants we should take a step back and watch how things unfold, and support those fighting on the ground without getting involved directly with our own troops. 

Anyway, what policy do you think would have been best for us to adopt in Syria. You wanted our parliament to vote for airstrikes against Assad? Note as I said before that :WE ARE DAMNED IF WE GET INVOLVED(imperialism) AND DAMNED IF WE DON'T(they are turning a blind eye to brutal dictators mercilessly killing their own people because they don't care about muslims lives etc etc.lol). 

So if you were P.M what action will you take to avoid being criticised and chastised by both sides? Lol


----------



## mercurydancer

UKBengali said:


> Sad as it may be the UK cannot completely protect itself from these types of attacks - it can only minimise them.
> 
> Almost certainly these attacks would never have happened if the UK did not get itself involved in immoral wars in the ME over the last 20 years.
> 
> The politicians who caused these wars care more for their political careers than say 50 UK citizens blown up every decade or so.



I take a wider view... we can all minimise the potential. That takes cooperation between nations. Less dead people in Pakistan, Bangladesh and UK. We all benefit.

As to your comments about immoral wars, I am a little more vocal, those wars were illegal. Of course that piece of vermin Mr Blair benefited from supporting the great war on terror. So did many others. Sadly they evade prosecution.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Not-so-silent Muslims*
> 
> Syed Raiyan Nuri Reza
> Published at 06:39 PM May 27, 2017
> Last updated at 07:21 PM May 27, 2017
> The world stands united in its condemnation of terror. REUTERS
> 
> *We need to be rational and valiant in the face of terror*
> Born a Muslim and practicing the religion of Islam, I did not find myself in the least offended at Piers Morgan’s comments in his Good Morning Britain interview on the tragic Manchester terror attack, nor his words in the subsequent article he wrote for the Daily Mail in its defense.
> 
> The crux of his argument being that we, Muslims, ought to step up our game in rooting out the evil of terrorism.
> 
> Far from being offensive, I merely found his words naïve at best.
> 
> Though it is not hard to see where such sentiments are coming from. Like him, and any other human possessing a shred of human decency, I too find myself in a mess of emotions contemplating the death of the eight-year-old Saffie Rose Roussos, who was among the victims of this senseless act of carnage seen in Manchester.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims of the tragedy, as hollow and empty my words may sound. Given such emotions, I do understand the need to jump to conclusions.
> 
> But like my fellow Muslims — generously called “moderate” (thank you broad-minded and unbiased media, I guess?), to distinguish us from the extremist lot — I feel it’s hard to justify such sentiments. Because the God under whose name such horrendous acts are being carried out shares nothing with the God my brothers and sisters in faith and I worship save for the name: Allah.
> 
> *The vocal minority*
> Let it be known that we are not passive in our feeling of solidarity. Our condemnation is loud and unambiguous. Or so demonstrated Heraa Hashimi, a 19-year-old American Muslim student, as she compiled a 712-page list of Muslims speaking out against extremism.
> 
> Now, her original Google spreadsheet takes the form of an interactive website that goes by the name of muslimcondemn.com. Also, it’s worth to remember how 120 prominent Muslim scholars from across the globe have already released and signed an 18-page open letter, in Arabic at that, steeped heavily in the nitty-gritties of Islamic theology to expose the madness of ideologues, to denounce Daesh back in 2014 (I refuse to call them Islamic State for they neither are Islamic nor a state, and to call them such would only further embolden their agenda).
> 
> What of Zeeshan ul-hassan Usmani, the prominent Muslim scientist who dedicated the resources of his big data company PredictifyMe to run information analyses to revel trends and patterns among the typical Daesh recruit to help counter-terrorism efforts?
> 
> And what about Mohammed Saeed, the very imam at the local mosque which the Manchester bomber Salman Abedi attended, who at a sermon chastising terror and murder under guise of Islamic motives or political causes?
> 
> Yet Piers Morgan claimed, in his own words: “I can’t do that. No young impressionable Muslim is going to give a stuff what I, a middle-class, middle-aged white guy, has to say about their religion.
> 
> But they might care what fellow Muslims who live around them say about Islam if an alternative view is expressed with enough conviction.”
> 
> Clearly someone has not been keeping up with all that’s been going around.
> 
> What we ought to be, after the anger has passed, having wiped away our tears and whispered our prayers, is to be the precise antithesis to the cowardly terrorist scum
> 
> *Raised flags, lowered expectations*
> Elsewhere Morgan claims: “But I refuse to believe this disgusting excuse for a human being never gave a single clue to anyone around him that he was becoming radicalised.”
> 
> Except the community did report, on five separate occasions at least, as per a Telegraph article, to authorities on the Manchester bomber’s troubling behaviour and the home secretary of UK conceded that the young man was known to intelligent services.
> 
> With investigations still being carried out, exactly why the authorities did not act on the red flags raised is still to be made clear. The truth is, the remarkable way the Muslim community acted on Salman Abedi’s act of terror cannot be hailed as an example of how Muslim community should act. It is rare for prospective terrorists to exhibit the telltale signs of radicalisation anyway.
> 
> You do not have to take it from me, biased as I might be. But do take note of the MI5. In a sophisticated analysis based on hundreds of case studies in regards to British terror activities, they conclude that there is no single pathway to violent extremism, nor do British terrorists fit any remarkable demographic profile and are indeed a collection of diverse individuals.
> 
> So what are we to report on? Raising an alarm on account of any disturbing behaviour will surely raise false flags more often than not, and to say nothing of the mindset of paranoia that it will induce in communities.
> 
> Hence, Piers Morgan, and those of similar views do not come out as begotten or racist in the least, just outright lazy, naïve, and impractical. Piers does conclude his piece and says: “Be very … angry.”
> 
> Are we to conclude that anger alone will suffice? Will it invoke the dead back to life? Heal the traumatised survivors and their loved ones? Halt the reprehensible perverts and their disgusting acts of violence?
> No.
> What we ought to be, after the anger has passed, having wiped away our tears and whispered our prayers, is to be the precise antithesis to the cowardly terrorist scum, hating and deluded as they are.
> We have to be: Valiant. Loving. Rational.
> 
> _Syed Raiyan Nuri Reza is a freelance contributor. He writes from Tehran.
> 
> http://www.dhakatribune.com/opinion/op-ed/2017/05/27/not-silent-muslims/_



Many wise words said there. Unfortunately none from Piers Morgan. I'm a middle class white Englishman. It is a strange concept that I am excluded from anything because of who I am. I have close ties with Muslims in my area, it is normal for me to get coffee, sit and just talk with my muslim friends. Absolutely normal. I dont want an overpaid idiot such as Morgan telling me how to live my life. 

The wisest words are valiant, loving, rational.



BANGLAR BIR said:


> *Putin: New World Order Are In Final Stages Of Their European Masterplan*
> 
> May 25, 2017 Baxter Dmitry News, World 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As European nations mourn their dead and prepare for the next wave of “imminent” terror attacks, President Putin warns that the New World Order are in the final stages of their “70 year master plan for Europe“, and the process will only speed up from here.*
> 
> *“The New World Order put hornet nests in your countries,” Putin told a Kremlin tour group. “And now they are poking them.”*
> 
> With France in a state of emergency, the United Kingdom under martial law with thousands of troops patrolling the streets, and Germany and Sweden suffering migrant-related breakdowns of law and order, it is hard to argue with Putin.
> 
> The New World Order’s plan to fill Western nations with radical Islamic immigrants – against the will of the citizens of these countries – and then unleash hell on earth by “_poking them_“, has been achieved.
> 
> Putin believes that the open border policies forced on European nations must be rejected if the continent is to have any chance of a peaceful future.
> 
> “_My European brothers and sisters must reject the globalist open border policies being pushed onto them by the elite.”_
> 
> There is no place for sovereign nations in the globalists’ vision of the future, according to Putin. And the Russian president pointed the finger of blame directly at the Rothschilds and their cabal of international elites.
> 
> “_The Rothschild-cabal have infiltrated your government, your media, your banking institutions. They are no longer content with committing atrocities in the Middle East, they are now doing it on their own soil, desperate to complete the plan for a one world government, world army, complete with a world central bank._
> 
> _“They think they can do this by terrorising you into submission. Scaring you into accepting whatever new laws they will put in place to protect you.”_
> 
> Putin issued a call to arms, urging Europeans to reject the siren call of the globalists and their death cult.
> “_They [Europeans] must rise up against their masters, who have long since stopped serving the people, and demand their voices are heard._
> 
> “_The governments of the west are no longer hiding their true intentions. You can see the horror that lies beneath their mask. Keep your eyes on them. Don’t fall for their tricks_.
> 
> “_Russia will not stand by and allow its European cousins to be slaughtered and dehumanised like this. The battle is over. The war has begun. Truth and justice will prevail.
> http://yournewswire.com/putin-new-world-order-final-masterplan/_


The UK is not under martial law.


----------



## mike2000 is back

mercurydancer said:


> The UK is not under martial law


Lol what do you expect from a conspiracy theory news media? That's their speciality.



mercurydancer said:


> Many wise words said there. Unfortunately none from Piers Morgan. I'm a middle class white Englishman. It is a strange concept that I am excluded from anything because of who I am. I have close ties with Muslims in my area, it is normal for me to get coffee, sit and just talk with my muslim friends. Absolutely normal. I dont want an overpaid idiot such as Morgan telling me how to live my life.
> 
> The wisest words are valiant, loving, rational


True talk. I will outline RATIONAL. That's the key word. We can't let some random attacks change who we are or those of our friends we interact with.



mercurydancer said:


> I take a wider view... we can all minimise the potential. That takes cooperation between nations. Less dead people in Pakistan, Bangladesh and UK. We all benefit.
> 
> As to your comments about immoral wars, I am a little more vocal, those wars were illegal. Of course that piece of vermin Mr Blair benefited from supporting the great war on terror. So did many others. Sadly they evade prosecution.


Something I find hard to understand is how our government allowed the leader of a known jihadist group to prosecute our former home secretary, over MI6 involvement in his and wife's rendition to Libya in 2004 after Tony Blair signed a controversial(for the leftist .lol) agreement with Gaddafi and launched a crackdown on this islamic extremist group. I know we are a country ruled by law, but still sometimes i wonder how far we must go in this regard.


----------



## waz

Steve781 said:


> There needs to be a full withdrawal from the UN convention on refugees immediately. Many who claim persecution in their home countries are actually being persecuted for a very good reason. If Salman's father and the rest of the "Libyan Islamic Fighting Group" had been allowed to "disappear" in one of Gadaffi's secret prisons it would have saved a lot of trouble. I believe John McCain's friend Belhaj is actually running large parts of Tripoli at the moment with money from Qatar.



Gaddafi kept these volatile and crazed elements in check. It was just a matter of time events such as this happened with his passing.


----------



## Götterdämmerung

*THE MANCHESTER-LIBYA CONNECTION IN FIVE MINUTES *
by Pepe Escobar

Let’s focus on Ramadan, father of the Manchester “martyr” Salman Obeidi; now that’s a nasty piece of work.

He hails from the al-Obeidi tribe, from al Gubbah in eastern Libya. Under Gaddafi he was a Sgt. Major, very pious and Islamist-connected. He left Libya in 1991 and settled down in the Saudi Wahhabi paradise where – crucially – he trained mujahideen fighting in Afghanistan against the Najibullah government, after the Soviet retreat.

In 1992 the mujahideen enter Kabul, as in bomb it to death, including the recently “normalized” Hekmatyar. Ramadan goes to London and then Manchester, joining the Libyan Islamist diaspora that coalesces around the Libya Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG). 
Ramadan connects with none other that Abu Anas Al-Libbi – who also lives in Manchester – and will become the brains behind the al-Qaeda attacks on Kenya and Tanzania in 1998.

Ramadan also connects with the infamous Abdelhakim Belhaj – former mujahid in Afghanistan and VERY close to… Osama Bin Laden. Belhaj convinces Ramadan to go back to Libya.

After the Cameron/Sarkozy/NATO “liberation” of Libya, Ramadan joins the Al Umma party, whose leader is Sami al Saadi, one of the LIFG’s top commanders, and gets very close to the Grand Mufti Sadeq al-Ghariani, the spiritual guide of hardcore Islamist militias linked to Belhaj.

Three years ago Ramadan was part of the Islamist militia raid that re-conquered Tripoli’s airport; son Salman flew from Manchester for this one, was shot, and treated in Turkey.

Ramadan was also part of the Benghazi Defense Brigades; a mish mash of Islamists from Katiba 17 (financed by Qatar and instrumental in the Benghazi revolt against Gaddafi) and Ansar al Sharia. You all remember what happened on 9/11, 2012; it was Ansar al Sharia operatives who attacked the US consulate in Benghazi.

Arguably the key point in all this mess is that Ramadan profited from the MI5 rat line transporting Libyans back to the home country to fight Gaddafi. The minister in charge of authorizing this “policy”? Theresa May.

MI5 and the British government always knew, all along, what Ramadan was all about. He was certainly an asset; the Brits were heavily involved in eastern Libya from the start. He has not been arrested; he’s now under protection, Mafia-style. His “arrest” took place – how lovely! - just as a shadow flight carrying US Special Forces landed in Misrata.

The only missing link is why son Salman “betrayed” his al-Qaeda Dad by converting to Daesh.

This is just an ultra-concise summary of the whole stinking-to-high-heavens scam. But you get the drift.


----------



## Divergent

Salman Abedi lived in an ISIS controlled area in Libya, his Father took him there to be radicalised and belonged to anti-Gaddafi rebel group. He was meant to do attacks 2years ago but was afraid and scared..so they took him back for 'further training'.

He was reported FIVE times to authorities and his friends tipped him off too. The local Masjid banned him from entering, the fact that he was afraid but 'Faith and Manhood' were used to 'prepare' since he wasn't 'proven to be brave child of a warrior' and taken back for 'two years' is so sad and goes to show his addiction to drugs was just an escape route as well as seriously brainwashed. He genuinely was in need of help.

Reported by friends.
Reported by certain family members.
Reported by Imam.

How and why did the authorities not have him under the radar?

He was groomed. Financed. Used.

The People of Greater Manchester - they know and they won't turn against fellow Muslims, but Government.

This incident has affected many of us..

Call it fate, but me and a friend were undecided whether we should attend Atif Aslam's concert or Ariana Grande's.

We went for Atif Aslam's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bir

*BRITISH INTELLIGENCE WARNED TONY BLAIR OF MANCHESTER-LIKE TERRORISM IF THE WEST INVADED IRAQ*
Jon Schwarz
May 24 2017, 2:58 a.m.

FORMER BRITISH PRIME Minister Tony Blair has yet to say anything about Monday’s heinous, nihilistic suicide bombing at an Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, England. According to current reporting, the attack has been claimed by ISIS and was carried out by a 22-year-old man born in Manchester to Libyan refugees.

But when Blair does speak, we can be certain he won’t mention one key fact: Before the 2003 invasion of Iraq led by the U.S. and U.K., he was forcefully and repeatedly warned by Britain’s intelligence services that it would lead to_exactly this type of terrorist attack_ — and he concealed these warnings from the British people, instead claiming the war would _reduce_ the risk of terrorism.

We know this because of the Chilcot Report, the seven-year-long British investigation of the Iraq War released in 2016. The report declassifies numerous internal government documents that illustrate the yawning chasm between what Blair was being told in private and his claims in public as he pushed for war.

On February 10, 2003, one month before the war began, the U.K.’s Joint Intelligence Committee — the key advisory body for the British Prime Minister on intelligence matters — issued a white paper titled “International Terrorism: War With Iraq.”

It began:
_The threat from Al Qaida will increase at the onset of any military action against Iraq._ They will target Coalition forces and other Western interests in the Middle East. Attacks against Western interests elsewhere are also likely, especially in the US and UK, for maximum impact. _The worldwide threat from other Islamist terrorist groups and individuals will increase significantly._
And it concluded much the same way:

Al Qaida and associated groups will continue to represent by far the greatest terrorist threat to Western interests, and that threat will be heightened by military action against Iraq. The broader threat from Islamist terrorists will also increase in the event of war, reflecting intensified anti-US/anti-Western sentiment in the Muslim world, _including among Muslim communities in the West_. [emphasis added in both cases]

The same report concluded that Saddam Hussein’s Iraq “would aspire to conduct terrorist attacks against Coalition interests” only in the event of an invasion. Moreover, “authoritative reporting suggests that Iraqi Intelligence (DGI) has little reach or [terrorism] capability outside Iraq.”

Specifically regarding WMD terrorism, the JIC elsewhere judged that Iraq “would be unlikely to undertake or sponsor such terrorist attacks,” that the threat of it if Iraq were not invaded was “slight,” and that there was no “credible evidence of covert transfers of WMD-related technology and expertise to terrorist groups.”

Tony Blair’s case for war, as most clearly expressed in his March 18, 2003 remarks in the House of Commons, essentially turned all of this on its head. The possibility, Blair said, of terrorist groups obtaining WMD from a state like Iraq was “a real and present danger to Britain and its national security.”

“The real problem,” Blair proclaimed, “is that, underneath, people dispute that Iraq is a threat, dispute the link between terrorism and weapons of mass destruction, and dispute, in other words, the whole basis of our assertion that the two together constitute a fundamental assault on our way of life.” Blair did not mention that the people disputing this included his own intelligence services.

Then Tam Dalyell, a Labor MP from Scotland, asked Blair this key question:“What could be more calculated to act as a recruiting sergeant for a young generation throughout the Islamic and Arab world than putting 600 cruise missiles — or whatever it is — on to Baghdad and Iraq?”

Blair did not reveal the explicit warnings from the JIC that exactly this would happen. No, he told Dalyell, “Unless we take action against [Al Qaeda], they will grow. That is why we should act.” Terrorist organizations wouldn’t be motivated, as the JIC had told him, by an invasion of Iraq, because their true motivation was that “they detest the freedom, democracy and tolerance that are the hallmarks of our way of life.”

Blair’s stunningly fraudulent case for war carried the day, 412-149. The current British Prime Minister Theresa May, then a Conservative front bencher, voted for it. Labour Party leader Jeremy Corbyn voted against.

Then exactly what the JIC had predicted occurred. Fifty-two people were killed in July 2005 when four suicide bombers — three of whom were British-born — carried out attacks on the subway and a bus in London. One of the killers taped himself stating that they were killing their fellow citizens because Western governments “continuously perpetuate atrocities against my people all over the world.” In a separate tape another said, “What have you witnessed now is only the beginning of a string of attacks that will continue and become stronger until you pull your forces out of Afghanistan and Iraq.”

Two months ago, a British-born Muslim convert murdered four people with a car on Westminster Bridge, then got out and stabbed a policeman to death. Just minutes before his killing spree he declared via WhatsApp that he was acting in revenge against Western wars in the Mideast.




Emergency response vehicles are parked at the scene of a suspected terrorist attack during a pop concert by Ariana Grande in Manchester, England on May 23, 2017.
Photo: Paul Ellis/AFP/Getty Images

And now we have the slaughter in Manchester. ISIS has declared that the attack was carried out “in order to terrorize the polytheists, and in response to their transgressions against the homes of the Muslims.”
In her testimony before the Chilcot inquiry, Baroness Eliza Manningham-Buller, head of MI5 at the time of the Iraq invasion, explained all of this:
Our involvement in Iraq radicalized, for want of a better word … a few among a generation … [who] saw our involvement in Iraq, on top of our involvement in Afghanistan, as being an attack on Islam.

An increasing number of British-born individuals … were attracted to the ideology of Usama Bin Laden and saw the West’s activities in Iraq and Afghanistan as threatening their fellow religionists and the Muslim world.

If British officials had read the JIC’s warnings, Manningham-Buller said, they could “have had no doubt” that this was likely to happen.
So did Blair read the intelligence, specifically the February 2003 paper on international terrorism?

He absolutely was aware of it, Blair told the inquiry, “but I took the view then and take the same view now that to have backed down because of the threat of terrorism would be completely wrong.”
But of course this was just another brazen misrepresentation by Blair. He had not taken “the view then,” at least in public, that invading Iraq would increase the risk that Britons would die in terrorist attacks, but it would be somehow worth it. Instead he had claimed that they would be at greater risk _without_ a war, because if left alone Saddam Hussein would enable WMD-armed terrorism.

Asked how she saw this perspective, Manningham-Buller told the inquiry that “It is a hypothetical theory. It certainly wasn’t of concern in either the short-term or the medium-term to my colleagues and myself.”

In the end, the most plausible explanation of Blair’s motivation is simply that he was willing to sacrifice the lives of British citizens so that the U.S. could continue running the world with the U.K. holding its coat. Richard Shultz, a professor of international politics at Tufts who’s long been a key national security state intellectual, wrote in 2004 that “A very senior [Special Operations Forces] officer who had served on the Joint Staff in the 1990s told me that more than once he heard terrorist strikes characterized as ‘a small price to pay for being a superpower.’”

The victims of the Manchester bombing, among them an 8-year-old girl, are that small price.

https://theintercept.com/2017/05/23...ster-like-terrorism-if-the-west-invaded-iraq/


----------



## mercurydancer

There is a concert in Manchester for the people of Manchester. Its a good thing. Well, Justin Beiber is playing and I thought, haven't the people of Manchester suffered enough?


----------



## Junoonay

mike2000 is back said:


> Yes I am. The Syrian model is the least damaging model we can adopt. i.e don't get directly involved in removing brutal tyrants from power, but limit our involvement and in case there's an uprising/revolution like it happened in Egypt. Tunisia, Yemen and Syria against these tyrants we should take a step back and watch how things unfold, and support those fighting on the ground without getting involved directly with our own troops.
> 
> Anyway, what policy do you think would have been best for us to adopt in Syria. You wanted our parliament to vote for airstrikes against Assad? Note as I said before that :WE ARE DAMNED IF WE GET INVOLVED(imperialism) AND DAMNED IF WE DON'T(they are turning a blind eye to brutal dictators mercilessly killing their own people because they don't care about muslims lives etc etc.lol).
> 
> So if you were P.M what action will you take to avoid being criticised and chastised by both sides? Lol



To play devil's advocate:

You'd do what Donald Trump is doing; steer away from exacerbating the situation while keeping a lid on the amount of refugees you can allow from these countries. Its very clear, that UK and USA are nemesis with Russia and it's sidekick, Iran. Therefore, I think what DJT is doing is wise and appropriate. I only wish he would flex his sanctions harder on all terrorist supporting regimes, including Saudi Arabia to better the interests of USA locally and globally.


----------

